# ebike suggestions please



## easyrider (Jul 31, 2020)

For our first ebike we thinking a folding fat tire type like maybe a Fiido. I don't know the brands and the brands I do know like BMW are too expensive for a first ebike. I'm thinking between $800 and $1200 is where I want to be on price. I think we will be using these on trips to National Parks and other similar places. I like folding ebike designs because they could fit in the back of the suv.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm also in the market.  Seems to be a lot of choices, and brands I've never heard of.  How do you know the good from the not so good?

Dave


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> For our first ebike we thinking a folding fat tire type like maybe a Fiido. I don't know the brands and the brands I do know like BMW are too expensive for a first ebike. I'm thinking between $800 and $1200 is where I want to be on price. I think we will be using these on trips to National Parks and other similar places. I like folding ebike designs because they could fit in the back of the suv.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill





DaveNV said:


> I'm also in the market.  Seems to be a lot of choices, and brands I've never heard of.  How do you know the good from the not so good?
> 
> Dave




Go visit a bike shop with a good selection of ebikes, they will let you ride different ebikes around the block.   That's what I did and I was hooked!   You can ride the expensive foldable mountain bikes and the lower powered bikes.  (class 1, 2, 3).   Make a note of* size* - distance from handle bars to seat, distance from floor to seat, etc.  and what was comfortable for you.    Look at different styles, wheel sizes, gearing and weight and how to remove the battery.   Discuss differences with sales people.
But before the actual store visit go online and google ebikes.  Some of the less expensive "street" ebikes online are Aventon Pace 350 / 500,   Nakto 26' (Amazon)   Ancheer 350 / 500.   I didn't look at the better higher powered mountain bikes because I live in coastal Va. where it's all flat, no hills or mountains.   The better ebikes have Bosch motors.  The problem with online ordering (for me two months ago)  there was a long delay with many online ebikes not available for shipping -  demand* >* supply !

edit:  I did notice my Trek Electra townie ebike goes up a steep hill just fine in high power, lower gear.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2020)

Brett said:


> Go visit a bike shop with a good selection of ebikes, they will let you ride different ebikes around the block.  \



Thanks, Brett.  There are so many terms and features on these things that are new to me.  It's a learning experience, for sure.  I do plan to visit a store, if only to try riding one and deciding if this is something I really want.  Lots of hills where I've moved, plenty of off-road trails, and plenty of adventure waiting for me.  It'd be great to be able to explore the area without killing myself. 

Now, (without me hijacking this thread), I need to find out what my neighbors are talking about when they refer to "driving a Razor off-road."  I know about those little Razor scooters, but they seem to be referring to an off-road vehicle of some sort.  More to learn...  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 1, 2020)

Speaking from a position of ignorance, shopping at a local bike shop makes sense for a few reasons. First, they are likely to stock 'better' brands. They assemble them and will necessarily need to perform any repairs and the occasional 'tune-up'. They will keep a stock in 'consumable' parts- like brake pads, tires, tubes etc. They will also be cyclists and will likely organize outings for like-minded area cyclists and know interesting locations to bike to. Ebikes are going to experience faster wear that their purely human-powered equivalent. More torque and higher speeds naturally puts more strain on components, like gears, chain, brakes, The additional weight also adds to the wear and tear on the bike. Then, of course is fitting the bike to the rider. Or vice versa. Amazon isn't going to make sure you get what fits you and is the outfit that will give you the enjoyment you want.

So shop local. Even if you end up buying online, a few spins around the block at a local bike shop will make you a more informed buyer.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Now, (without me hijacking this thread), I need to find out what my neighbors are talking about when they refer to "driving a Razor off-road."  I know about those little Razor scooters, but they seem to be referring to an off-road vehicle of some sort.  More to learn...


Do a search for Polaris RZR.  No hijack here.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 1, 2020)

I am lucky to have a manufacturer right here in town, I purchased direct having met the owners riding at the beach. All my riding is flat beach trail so I didn’t need a high powered bike, I chose a floor model that was being discontinued but its perfect for me. The newer styles have frame mounted battery, which I didn’t want because I load it into my pickup and its easier to remove the rear battery. I also like the cruiser style with pedal forward frame, much easier on my hands. If I ride MTB my hands start to tingle right away and I get back pain from being bent forward. Its like riding a chopper vs a cafe racer motorbike.

I have 5 levels of boost and 7speed gearing, I mainly use boost level 2 in 4th gear and it goes about 13mph. I can do 30 miles on a charge at that level. If I crank it up to level 5 in 7th gear it will go about 23mph but drops the distance to about 15 miles. I’ve had mine for 4 years now with no problems, still rides nice and charges up fine. I ride once or twice a week, about 20 miles each ride.

They have a new folding style, “Sierra”. 

There are some educational videos linked on the web site that may help you choose. There are lots of people making frames but the electrics are just a few brands from China.









						E-Lux Electric Bikes | Feature Rich, Affordable Luxury e-bikes | California
					

E Lux Electric Bikes Voted the Best Electric Bike on the market since 2016 by Electric Bike Review. Come Ride the difference! Contact us today: (949) 440-1967




					www.eluxbikes.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PamMo (Aug 1, 2020)

Did you see this thread on eBikes? https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/electric-bicycle-recommendations.307634/

DH and I just got our Lectric XP's and are having a blast with them!


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Aug 1, 2020)

My wife and I purchased Step Thru E Bikes from Rad Power Bikes.  They only sell on line. They are located in Seattle.  The bikes are between $1299 and 1499.  They have foldable, off road fat tires and ones like ours that are for the road.  5PAS, 5 gears on a number of models.  There are deals now, in some Costco stores they do have coupons to purchase for $1299 which includes a couple of the usual Costco extras.  Or you order direct and they are shipped free.  
Two things we did before buying was finding a location to ride them, which we found about 25 miles from our home.  The other was whether there is a bike shop nearby that will service them.  My bike shop highly recommended them, and he sells Trek ebikes and a couple of other brands, though he doesn't stock them.  He has assembled quite a few.  
When they come there is some easy assembly, which we did, then took to bike shop and had him put on he pedals, make sure everything we did was right, etc.
Because we ordered 2 we were able to take $200 off, so they ended up being $1399 each.
They have other discounts, veterans, referral (will refer you if you want, $50 off.)
Some bike shops won't work on any ebikes, but they are exploding, the biggest area of growth in the biking industry.  Good Luck.  they are fun, and I continue to ride my regular bike as well.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 1, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Did you see this thread on eBikes? https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/electric-bicycle-recommendations.307634/
> 
> DH and I just got our Lectric XP's and are having a blast with them!



Thanks Pam for linking the other thread. I think we are looking at something like what you bought or the Rad. The Rad kind of makes sense because they are a couple hour drive away from us.

Thanks Rjbeach. We are leaning to the Rad fold-able. I think its the Rad Runner 1. Mostly because they are a company in Seattle. 

Thanks DaveNV for getting the thread going. Razor's are a very fast Polaris side by side ATV. Many of my friends have these. I like my Jeep better because it is enclosed and has air conditioning. The ATV's do get dusted out on the inside way more than a Jeep. 

Thanks Bret. Thanks Smith Op. Thanks Jim. If I missed anyone, thanks !

I watched a video on how these fold so I'm certain I could take two anywhere with room to spare. The Rad bikes are out until September according to their website. 

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 1, 2020)

I knew the Kiddo- Microsoft worker, Seattle-land resident ordered a RadRunner Plus recently. Delivery is expected in September. He's planning on riding it to work after they open the campus. It will fit the bus bike racks too. He opted for this one to get the 7-speed drivetrain and front shocks. There is a 'regular RadRunner single speed drive and no shock fork for like $500 less that would probably do just fine for most people (he tells me). They only sell direct. Here: https://www.radpowerbikes.com/ If you buy two, they take $200 off the total price.

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Aug 1, 2020)

So we decided to get the Lectric xp's. Partly because they would arrive in a couple of weeks but mostly because of the many features on the ebike like the display, fenders, rack and fold-ability. The kicker was even though they are closed on Saturday they returned my email inquiry within 15 minutes via live person. They were on sale from what I could tell so we saved $200 on the two ebikes. 

I have never wore a bike helmet. They look kind of odd. Is every one wearing these ?

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> So we decided to get the Lectric xp's. Partly because they would arrive in a couple of weeks but mostly because of the many features on the ebike like the display, fenders, rack and fold-ability. The kicker was even though they are closed on Saturday they returned my email inquiry within 15 minutes via live person. They were on sale from what I could tell so we saved $200 on the two ebikes.
> 
> I have never wore a bike helmet. They look kind of odd. Is every one wearing these ?
> 
> Bill



That looks like a nice choice.  Congrats!

And yes, bike helmets are necessary these days.  We all grew up without helmets or seatbelts, drinking from the garden hose, and walking across town unsupervised. But it's a Brave New World out there, and bike helmets are a valid part of self protection you should wear.  You know you're safe on that bike, but the idiot driving near you may not even see you.  A dented noggin is not a good thing.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> So we decided to get the Lectric xp's. Partly because they would arrive in a couple of weeks but mostly because of the many features on the ebike like the display, fenders, rack and fold-ability. The kicker was even though they are closed on Saturday they returned my email inquiry within 15 minutes via live person. They were on sale from what I could tell so we saved $200 on the two ebikes.
> 
> I have never wore a bike helmet. They look kind of odd. Is every one wearing these ?


Looks Good, Bill. Keep us posted as you venture out. Yes. Wear the helmet. Don't be an organ donor.

Jim


----------



## Brett (Aug 2, 2020)

I'll second the helmet wearing.  Other riders (and deer !) can knock you off the trail


----------



## easyrider (Aug 2, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Did you see this thread on eBikes? https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/electric-bicycle-recommendations.307634/
> 
> DH and I just got our Lectric XP's and are having a blast with them!



Thanks for mentioning the Lectric xp. After reading your post I went online to youtube and to other reviews and these ebikes have everything I was looking for in an ebike. Have you bought any after market items for your xp's ? 

Bill


----------



## Brett (Aug 2, 2020)

One aftermarket item for ebikes is a better (cushioned) seat     .... riding for a longer time is hard on the butt !


----------



## PamMo (Aug 2, 2020)

They are brand new to us, so we’re playing around with them to see what we’ll want/need. After 10 miles this morning, I’m thinking a suspension post and seat with more padding would be nice!

Ours shipped with panniers - I put one on my bike, DH isn’t keen on it. We’re looking for locks and lights. The lights are OK, but after riding motorcycles, I want to make sure these quiet little things are seen on the road. And some kind of bell.  And figuring out a plastic bin to pack the bike in for the back of our cars. I saw that on a video, and love that it keeps the bikes contained and the car clean.

It is really fun to ride! We’re using the lowest level of pedal assist, because we’ve been on multi-use trails with lots of blind curves. Going up to Level 2 has us at 15mph+ with very little effort. Using the throttle is like a slingshot if you aren’t ready for it!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 2, 2020)

Gogoro Eeyo 1S electric bike review: unapologetic fun 










						Gogoro Eeyo 1S electric bike review: unapologetic fun
					

This $4,599 e-bike that young, brash, and fiercely impractical.




					www.theverge.com
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (Aug 2, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Gogoro Eeyo 1S electric bike review: unapologetic fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



carbon fiber frame does help with the wheelies


----------



## Brett (Aug 10, 2020)

Simon Cowell says be careful when riding your ebike in your driveway  ... and read the manual


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Gogoro Eeyo 1S electric bike review: unapologetic fun.


Cute. But at $4K a pop, it is out of my league.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2020)

Brett said:


> Simon Cowell says be careful when riding your ebike in your driveway  ... and read the manual


Ahhh yes, the lessons learned from 20/20 hindsight. Simon will have plenty of time to consider it. People just don't have the concept of the INSTANT power of the electric vehicles, whether it be a bike or a car.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 10, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Cute. But at $4K a pop, it is out of my league.



We dropped into a local bike shop here to look things over.  I didn't see any bike for sale for less than $2900, and most were well more than that.  Way above my budget for something I may only ride once or twice a week, if that often.  The way the guy talked about things, you'd think he only sells to people who ride bikes full time, and who don't own a car.  I am definitely not in that demographic. 

Dave


----------



## PamMo (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, some prices seem high for a beginner who just wants to play around with an eBike. So far, I’m happy with mine. She might not be pretty, but she sure is fun to ride!


----------



## Brett (Aug 10, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> We dropped into a local bike shop here to look things over.  I didn't see any bike for sale for less than $2900, and most were well more than that.  Way above my budget for something I may only ride once or twice a week, if that often.  The way the guy talked about things, you'd think he only sells to people who ride bikes full time, and who don't own a car.  I am definitely not in that demographic.
> 
> Dave



keep looking, there are plenty of cheaper options online.  (but they may be backordered )


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 10, 2020)

Brett said:


> keep looking, there are plenty of cheaper options online.  (but they may be backordered )



Yes.  I've been shopping around online.  I was just astounded by what I saw in the retail store.  This is a pretty small town, so I have no idea how the guy stays in business. 

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 10, 2020)

Interesting how bike design is timeless. My first bike in the 50s was a Fairy Cycle, looks a lot like these folding ebikes.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 10, 2020)

2020 Trek Rail 7
Expensive? Yes 
Fantastic? Yes
Some things are worth the money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Aug 10, 2020)

Ahhh, David... but you live in the Bay Area! Price is no object for you guys.   Some of us mere mortals would feel bad about dropping $6K on a bike, only to find out we don't like riding it much.  It IS a sweet bike, though, and you're having fun using it!


----------



## Brett (Aug 10, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Ahhh, David... but you live in the Bay Area! Price is no object for you guys.   Some of us mere mortals would feel bad about dropping $6K on a bike, only to find out we don't like riding it much.  It IS a sweet bike, though, and you're having fun using it!



Trek Electra Townie -  $1,400


----------



## PamMo (Aug 10, 2020)

I LOVE it! My Lectic looks like a stunted wart hog next to yours and David's bikes! But, much like my Trek (non-electric) bike, I can't fit two of them into the back of my car like I can do with our folding bikes.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Aug 10, 2020)

RAD just began taking orders for a $999, ebike.  It doesn't have as many features as other models.  They only sell on line, so go their website to check out all models.  Their Seattle showroom is open now, and I think their Vancouver BC showroom as well.  Only two showrooms.


----------



## Brett (Aug 10, 2020)

PamMo said:


> I LOVE it! My Lectic looks like a stunted wart hog next to yours and David's bikes! But, much like my Trek (non-electric) bike, I can't fit two of them into the back of my car like I can do with our folding bikes.



folding definitely helps.   My ebike and another bike with 27" wheels can fit inside a Honda CRV or a RAV 4 - and also on a back bike rack


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 10, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Ahhh, David... but you live in the Bay Area! Price is no object for you guys.  Some of us mere mortals would feel bad about dropping $6K on a bike, only to find out we don't like riding it much. It IS a sweet bike, though, and you're having fun using it!



And we have hills...
(My Trek eMTB is only Class 1 - 20mph, no throttle)
The $6K hurt a bit, but I had already bought a hard tail eMTB and they took it as an exchange (and they bought my carbon frame road bike). Due to elbow issue, I needed front end suspension, and with the full suspension really help those unseen trail jolts.

Today I rode 15 miles in 80 minutes with about 2000 feet in elevation change (Stevens Canyon) - barely saw a soul.

Beautiful shady rest stop. Hot. 88F







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2020)

I got the extras from RAD for my RadRunner1 today  https://www.radpowerbikes.com/products/radrunner-electric-utility-bike that I have on order (drumming fingers on desk) They say I can expect delivery in Sept.- Probably a few days before the first snowfall! Looking forward to assembling it, riding it and customizing it. The wife isn't keen on. the project (Are you NUTZ!) so it remains to be seen if it's a valued member of the family, or just my getaway when I'm in the dog house.

Jim


----------



## PamMo (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice, Jim! I’m curious to see if you’ll get your bike before Bill (easyrider) gets his Lectrics. I believe he said his bikes will ship in a couple of weeks, but mine took almost two months to arrive. All the bike companies were swamped with orders this summer, but maybe things have slowed down a bit and they can fill orders in a more reasonable timeframe.

When we settle down I can see a full-sized bike would suit us better if we ride a lot, but for now, we need bikes we can easily travel with. The Lectric XP is a Class 2 (or Class 3 with software modification), which can’t be used on some trails. DH likes the throttle (figures, he was a Porsche/BMW guy and likes speed), but I prefer using the pedal assist. Like I said, we’re playing around with them for now. I flipped my bike over this weekend when I turned a sharp corner and forgot the pedal assist was on! Boy, did I feel stupid, and glad I only had some scrapes and bruises!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 10, 2020)

I guess we are now delivery on Tuesday says Fed Ex. They are stuck in the Portland area. I think we are going to ride them first then decide what upgrades we want. Probably seats, suspension seat rod, mirror on the left, horn and gun rack, lol. Need to find some helmets. Kidding about the gun rack or am I. I am.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I guess we are now delivery on Tuesday says Fed Ex. They are stuck in the Portland area. I think we are going to ride them first then decide what upgrades we want. Probably seats, suspension seat rod, mirror on the left, horn and gun rack, lol. Need to find some helmets. Kidding about the gun rack or am I. I am.
> 
> Bill


Cool! I am anxious to get your report of a first ride. I'm a (little) envious. I knew the RAD would take longer. But folks say the wait is worth it. If I'd been in a hurry, I'd have ordered it in March. Good Luck with that gun rack. Maybe they have a machine gun turret? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Brett (Aug 11, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I got the extras from RAD for my RadRunner1 today  https://www.radpowerbikes.com/products/radrunner-electric-utility-bike that I have on order (drumming fingers on desk) They say I can expect delivery in Sept.- Probably a few days before the first snowfall! Looking forward to assembling it, riding it and customizing it. The wife isn't keen on. the project (Are you NUTZ!) so it remains to be seen if it's a valued member of the family, or just my getaway when I'm in the dog house.
> 
> Jim



looks like you could ride mountain trails with the RadRunner


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2020)

Brett said:


> looks like you could ride mountain trails with the RadRunner


I think it's kind of a 'sturdy cruiser'. I don't have plans for riding true 'mountain bike' trails, but there are miles and miles of fire roads and 'off-the-beaten-path trails to fishing holes and secluded views.


----------



## Carta (Aug 11, 2020)

After seeing about Simon's accident, I looked into e-bikes..Amazon sells them of course...$1399.....I looked at videos associated with brand..   E-Ahora.....They are pretty cool


----------



## Brett (Aug 11, 2020)

Carta said:


> After seeing about Simon's accident, I looked into e-bikes..Amazon sells them of course...$1399.....I looked at videos associated with brand..   E-Ahora.....They are pretty cool



I don't know what Simon was riding but my ebike doesn't have a lot of power.   I'm mostly worried about other bikers whizzing by and cars if I'm on a road.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 11, 2020)

It appears that Simon Cowell was riding an imported Swind EB-01 or CAB Recon (depending on your source) that can go 0-60mph in seconds - not anything like what we've been talking about here!





__





						Swindon Powertrain | Manufacturing | Testing | Design
					

Swindon Powertrain is led by a team of innovative, highly experienced engineers who develop and manufacture high-tech powertrain solutions.




					swind.life
				












						Simon Cowell Broke Back Falling From Motorbike, Not Electric Bike
					

The mainstream media has been wrongly reporting that Simon Cowell broke his back falling from an electric bike.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Brett (Aug 12, 2020)

PamMo said:


> It appears that Simon Cowell was riding an imported Swind EB-01 or CAB Recon (depending on your source) that can go 0-60mph in seconds - not anything like what we've been talking about here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right,  even though they look similar to ebikes, electric motorbikes have more power and higher gearing


----------



## easyrider (Aug 12, 2020)

The  ebikes showed up yesterday and I put them together today. The setup video on YouTube was very helpful. Last night I charged both ebikes. Today I adjusted everything , checked the brakes , read the manual again and filled the tires. Took the first ebike out for short ride on level 1 and did the same with the second ebike. Both are working very nice. I am impressed with these ebikes and the amount of features that were included. The digital display is a feature other ebikes I looked at didn't have. The luggage rack and panniers are a nice touch from lectric ebikes. I kept the boxes and packing for just in case. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2020)

easyrider said:


> The  ebikes showed up yesterday and I put them together today. The setup video on YouTube was very helpful. Last night I charged both ebikes. Today I adjusted everything , checked the brakes , read the manual again and filled the tires. Took the first ebike out for short ride on level 1 and did the same with the second ebike. Both are working very nice. I am impressed with these ebikes and the amount of features that were included. The digital display is a feature other ebikes I looked at didn't have. The luggage rack and panniers are a nice touch from lectric ebikes. I kept the boxes and packing for just in case.
> 
> Bill



Any pictures?  Curious to see what you got.

Dave


----------



## PamMo (Aug 12, 2020)

Exciting! Which ones did you get? The original Lectric XP or the new step thru model? Do you think they’re a good fit for what you wanted them for? So far, we’re still happy with ours.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Any pictures?  Curious to see what you got.
> 
> Dave



yup.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2020)

Yup, I took some pictures. We need to go somewhere flat to learn how to operate these ebikes. The steep hills kind of make learning to operate these a bit tricky. On the main road I had both up to about 20 mph in level 1 in 7th gear. I think there are 5 levels of operation. These do go up our steep driveway with pedal assist. I'm kind of impressed. It looks like they will fold up small enough to fit in either the back seat and for sure the bed of the Honda Ridgeline.

Bill


----------



## Brett (Aug 13, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Yup, I took some pictures. We need to go somewhere flat to learn how to operate these ebikes. The steep hills kind of make learning to operate these a bit tricky. On the main road I had both up to about 20 mph in level 1 in 7th gear. I think there are 5 levels of operation. These do go up our steep driveway with pedal assist. I'm kind of impressed. It looks like they will fold up small enough to fit in either the back seat and for sure the bed of the Honda Ridgeline.
> 
> Bill




looks good for trail riding


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2020)

easyrider said:


> yup.
> 
> View attachment 24865View attachment 24865


Looks like fun, Bill. And judging from the background, you'll be able to figure out the 'peddling optional' bit on the ebikes pretty easily.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 13, 2020)

I would not recommend riding on Mountain Trails in these cargo-type of eBikes unless the bike is set up with proper suspension like a MTB - otherwise the components not last. Packed dirt roads (like Fire Roads) would likely be fine, but not trails that have serious bumps and divots.

If you get stuck on a steep part and have to stop - think about how you are going to walk it or start up again.
Some eMTBs have a walking mode (a 2.5 mph throttle) - highly recommend, I use mine often. The bikes are too heavy to push uphill without walking mode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2020)

These lectric xp's have the walking mode according to the manual. We were not planning on doing hard steep trails. Mostly easy stuff. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Aug 16, 2020)

We went on our first real ride to get to know the lectric xp's at a business park. Most of the riding was asphalt but some was grass. After adjusting the ebikes we rode through all of the different modes and decided that for general riding the pedal assist in mode 1 was fine. Mode 5 is a cruise control.

The suspension is the fat tires. I think this works better than shocks. I had the air pressure set at 25 psi which was great on smooth asphalt. I decreased the pressure to 20 psi and didn't really notice a difference in the ride. The max inflation for these fat tires is 20 psi. The tire recommended inflation is between 10 and 20 psi. I tried 15 psi and the ride is softer but I think there would be more resistance that drains the battery.

We didn't change the power settings and I doubt we will. The 20 mpg is fast enough for us.

Both ebikes folded fit into the back of my Expedition. One ebike folded fits into the back seat of a Ridgeline. Both ebikes folded fit into the back of the Ridgeline. I read that two of the xp's will fit into the back of a Jeep Wagoneer.

We decided to get different seats. The seats I ordered from Amazon are large. I doubt that we get helmets as we don't go fast enough.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QHTZHXD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I think we might order a left side mirror as well. I will be getting a couple of 40 gallon totes to haul these in. All in all we like these ebikes. Next planned trip is the Little Naches River road. 

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 16, 2020)

easyrider said:


> We didn't change the power settings and I doubt we will. The 20 mpg is fast enough for us.


Bill 20mph is plenty fast enough to do some serious damage when some dummy in a car pulls out in front of you or unexpectedly opens a door. Don't be an organ donor. Get and wear helmets.

Sounds like you had some good fun on your ride! Looking forward to getting mine. (drumming fingers impatiently on desk!)

Jim


----------



## PamMo (Aug 16, 2020)

@easyrider, I wondered if you two went out to test drive your bikes this weekend. Nice report! Sounds like you’re OK with them.

We road 10 miles today, mostly on a multi-purpose trail. We got lots of “Cool bikes!” and “Are those electric?” comments on the trail. 

The trail winds along a stream and is fairly flat, so we didn’t use pedal assist very much. We did find it (level 1 or 2) useful on the short, steep sections, though. It was nice to feel like I had superpowers to tackle those hills! We were surprised that neither of our energy bars budged one iota off 100% after 10+ miles and an hour of cruising around. 

We did note that our butts gave out before our legs did! Gotta decide on some new seats before we head out to Sedona.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 16, 2020)

PamMo said:


> @easyrider, I wondered if you two went out to test drive your bikes this weekend. Nice report! Sounds like you’re OK with them.
> 
> We road 10 miles today, mostly on a multi-purpose trail. We got lots of “Cool bikes!” and “Are those electric?” comments on the trail.
> 
> ...



Sedona sounds like fun. I think we will take the xp's on our next trip to Sedona Summit. I hope you remember to tell us about your Sedona adventure.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 16, 2020)

FWIW, I already have a nice oversize gel foam seat on my 'regular' bike. I recommend them and will probably transfer it onto my new RadRunner.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 16, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Bill 20mph is plenty fast enough to do some serious damage when some dummy in a car pulls out in front of you or unexpectedly opens a door. Don't be an organ donor. Get and wear helmets.
> 
> Sounds like you had some good fun on your ride! Looking forward to getting mine. (drumming fingers impatiently on desk!)
> 
> Jim



I'm not worried about helmets but we will probably get some. Our top cruising speed today was a short burst to 20 mph which is the default high speed unless you reprogram. We were mostly a comfortable 10 mph or less on average so we could talk. We rode side by side. I do think a left side mirror and horn is needed more than a helmet. And a lock.

I was really surprised at how the fat tires absorb bumps. I purposely ran over bumps and went over the curb. I wasn't going fast and it was tolerable. 

Bill


----------



## Brett (Aug 16, 2020)

I mostly leave the ebike on the low power setting  - got to get some exercise !


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 16, 2020)

Seriously? 
Helmets are Important!!!
A small fall (that can and will happen) with skull hitting pavement can be debilitating — why spend the rest of your life drooling over a simple thing like wearing a helmet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Aug 16, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Seriously?
> Helmets are Important!!!
> A small fall (that can and will happen) with skull hitting pavement can be debilitating — why spend the rest of your life drooling over a simple thing like wearing a helmet?
> 
> ...



They are. Most people don't realize that the risk of head injury per million hours traveled is twice as much for walking than riding a bike. I think I might live long enough to see the day that helmets are required to walk the way things are going, lol. 

I plan to get helmets but it's kind of like the life jackets in the boat. I will always wear it when required or if I feel at risk. Or if my wife says I have to.

Bill


----------



## PamMo (Aug 16, 2020)

I don’t think twice about wearing my bike helmet. It's comfortable, even in hot, humid Midwest weather. But, I admit I only wear a life jacket if I’m paddling through white water.


----------



## Cornell (Aug 16, 2020)

PamMo said:


> I don’t think twice about wearing my bike helmet. It's comfortable, even in hot, humid Midwest weather. But, I admit I only wear a life jacket if I’m paddling through white water.


Speaking of....I made the DUMB (really dumb) decision to go through class V rapids on a trip in Colorado 3 summers ago (against my instincts).  Our raft got flipped , I got tossed out and legitimately am lucky to be alive to this day.  Thank god I had a helmet on as I was bashed into multiple boulders over and over as I got pushed through the river and was rescued.  Truly the scariest thing I have ever experienced and am grateful to be alive.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 16, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I plan to get helmets but it's kind of like the life jackets in the boat. I will always wear it when required or if I feel at risk. Or if my wife says I have to.


Helmet story: Back in maybe '77 or so, the first 'nice day of Spring. Maybe April. A friend had a couple of motorcycles, so  we decided for a ride in the countryside. I was on a 450 Kawasaki. We were barreling along a paved country highway and decided to turn across a graveled bridge over a canal. A 90 degree turn.  The bike slipped sideways and I slid down that wooden guardrail. I was gouged deeply from my mid-chest and my right bicep. My buddy rode up and asked if I was OK. I said, 'I don't think so.'  I wrapped my arm with a t-shirt and we headed home- about 20 miles. Of course, when you're about 40 and bullet proof, you stop at the bar on the way to the hospital. When I walked into the ER, they asked if I was wearing a helmet. Incredulous, I said, 'I didn't hit my f-ing HEAD!'

Wear a helmet anyway- even if your wife doesn't tell you to!

Jim


----------



## PamMo (Aug 16, 2020)

@Cornell, we used to live on the Snake River just outside of Hell’s Canyon, and have done a lot of whitewater rafting. That must have been terrifying. DH got caught in a whirlpool once and said he never felt so helpless before. You’re invincible, until you’re not.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 16, 2020)

@Passepartout, your wife is getting you outfitted with Kevlar for riding your new eBike, right? You sound like a daredevil!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 16, 2020)

PamMo said:


> @Passepartout, your wife is getting you outfitted with Kevlar for riding your new eBike, right? You sound like a daredevil!


Thanks. I think I've learned some and gotten over the testosterone poisoning.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 17, 2020)

I am not adverse to helmets, lol. I have worn many in my life. I have snocross, motocross, road bike and work helmets. I even have a fishing helmet. So thank you every one for the concern. We are getting ebike helmets. 

Bill


----------



## Brett (Aug 17, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I am not adverse to helmets, lol. I have worn many in my life. I have snocross, motocross, road bike and work helmets. I even have a fishing helmet. So thank you every one for the concern. We are getting ebike helmets.
> 
> Bill



reminds me of a sign in a motorcycle shop many decades ago -*  If you have a $10 head get a $10 helmet *


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 17, 2020)

We bought trek ebikes.  They were 2600 each.  We now try to make a 10 mile ride daily.  We both wear trek helmets!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 17, 2020)

Re: Helmets
Does anyone know someone that hasn’t fallen while biking?
I don’t...
I just fell (slipped) a couple of weeks ago - jammed thumb (still hurts) and head bumped on tree trunk.

In 2000, I flipped and broke my shoulder blade (hard to do) - my helmet broke, but saved my skull. Two days later, I had to do a presentation to Senior Scientific Committee in a sling and buzzing from Percocet. Fun!

Unexpected typical fall? Animal darts in front of bike out of nowhere. I learned to just close my eyes with those damn squirrels.

Glad to hear that everyone is being conscious in protecting their brains.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett (Aug 18, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Re: Helmets
> Does anyone know someone that hasn’t fallen while biking?
> I don’t...
> I just fell (slipped) a couple of weeks ago - jammed thumb (still hurts) and head bumped on tree trunk.
> ...



yes, I've taken a fall on a bicycle and a motorcycle a long time ago
I like to think now at my age that I'm getting smarter, better,  slower .....


----------



## Brett (Aug 18, 2020)

If you bought a bicycle or ebike in the past couple of years chances are the frame was made by this company

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/17/business/giant-bikes*-coronavirus-shortage.html*


----------



## cerralee (Aug 18, 2020)

I purchased a 250w cruiser style ebike back in May. It's one of the best things I've ever done for myself. It was an impulse buy on a clearance site and I knew that if I hesitated it might be gone in a few minutes to a few days. It's gotten me out of the house and out into the woods again. Luckily I live about half mile from a rails to trails and go 20 to 30 miles two to three times per week. So first it was the clearance bike followed by the new hitch carrier to haul it around. I want to go further now and my wish list just keeps getting longer. I chose a cruiser as I want to "enjoy" the ride. The first half of my rides are usually on the upgrade then on the way back it's downhill almost all the way.  I am so loving it.


----------



## Brett (Aug 19, 2020)

cerralee said:


> I purchased a 250w cruiser style ebike back in May. It's one of the best things I've ever done for myself. It was an impulse buy on a clearance site and I knew that if I hesitated it might be gone in a few minutes to a few days. It's gotten me out of the house and out into the woods again. Luckily I live about half mile from a rails to trails and go 20 to 30 miles two to three times per week. So first it was the clearance bike followed by the new hitch carrier to haul it around. I want to go further now and my wish list just keeps getting longer. I chose a cruiser as I want to "enjoy" the ride. The first half of my rides are usually on the upgrade then on the way back it's downhill almost all the way.  I am so loving it.View attachment 25084



longer trips are more fun with ebikes


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 19, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Bill 20mph is plenty fast enough to do some serious damage when some dummy in a car pulls out in front of you or unexpectedly opens a door. Don't be an organ donor. Get and wear helmets.



Please DO be an organ donor.
Just not a deceased organ donor too early. Consider living donation for a kidney or portion of your liver.


----------



## Brett (Aug 19, 2020)

VegasBella said:


> Please DO be an organ donor.
> Just not a deceased organ donor too early. Consider living donation for a kidney or portion of your liver.



yes,  a too late organ donor.  but I don't think anyone wants my liver


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2020)

Getting close. Just got an email that my RadRunner has left the factory. Maybe Monday?!?!

Jim


----------



## Brett (Aug 21, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Getting close. Just got an email that my RadRunner has left the factory. Maybe Monday?!?!
> 
> Jim



anticipation


----------



## easyrider (Aug 21, 2020)

The big seats came yesterday. I thought I would have time to put them on and go for a ride but my Jeep group has other plans that don't involve the ebikes. The big seats do look big and comfortable. We will see.

Bill


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 22, 2020)

Can people post photos of their eBikes?
Always interested in what eBikes folks are buying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornell (Aug 22, 2020)

My favorite things


----------



## PamMo (Aug 22, 2020)

easyrider said:


> The big seats came yesterday. I thought I would have time to put them on and go for a ride but my Jeep group has other plans that don't involve the ebikes. The big seats do look big and comfortable. We will see.
> 
> Bill


We did three 20-mile rides this week on a Rails To Trails path, on top of some shorter runs. It's been great fun, but my sit bones were calling out for a little more padding yesterday, so off to the local bike shop for a new seat (Electra Gel Comfort Saddle). Haven't put it on yet, but I'll let you know if it makes a big difference. @easyrider - we're hauling the bikes to the trailheads, so we bought 50 gal tubs to keep the car clean - https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-50-Gal-189-L-Tote-Box-Titanium/15940602   They are a bit big, but a smaller tote put too much pressure on the handlebar/computer. They fit fine in the back of the minivan, but take up a lot of space in the Jeep. If you find the_ perfect_ size tote, please let me know!


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 22, 2020)

I made a mistake of ordering two ebikes online from Costco. It is a bit too big for me.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I made a mistake of ordering two ebikes online from Costco. It is a bit too big for me.


If they don't work for you, the beauty of Costco is you can take them back. No harm, no foul. There are NO mistakes buying from Costco.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I made a mistake of ordering two ebikes online from Costco. It is a bit too big for me.





Passepartout said:


> If they don't work for you, the beauty of Costco is you can take them back. No harm, no foul. There are NO mistakes buying from Costco.
> 
> Jim



What Jim said.  Take them back.

Dave


----------



## PamMo (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey, DaveNV, where's a photo of YOUR new eBikes?   Are you still thinking about getting them?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Hey, DaveNV, where's a photo of YOUR new eBikes?   Are you still thinking about getting them?



Bought 'em, but haven't really ridden them, or decided if we'll keep them. I have two artificial knees, and the weight of the bike is hard to balance. I didn't expect that. Knee flexion is a problem for me, and so far, this is difficult to ride.  Still tweaking the adjustments, to see if I can get a comfortable fit. This is what we got:





They're 350W folding bikes,  Seem to be well made, and seem to work as expected.  I just need to decide if they'll work for us.  Jeff hasn't ridden his yet.  He's waiting for me to decide if we're keeping them.

Anybody have this style of ebike?  I'd be curious to hear your tweaks for optimum configuration.

Dave


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 22, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Bought 'em, but haven't really ridden them, or decided if we'll keep them. I have two artificial knees, and the weight of the bike is hard to balance. I didn't expect that. Knee flexion is a problem for me, and so far, this is difficult to ride. Still tweaking the adjustments, to see if I can get a comfortable fit. This is what we got:
> 
> View attachment 25243
> 
> ...



Hi DaveNV
Does it allow for a seat-dropper post?
Very handy for my eMTB for both sitting still, starting off on a hill, or going steep downhill. Lever is on left-side of handlebar in-lieu of front sprocket shifter lever (as it is not needed)

There are news ones that are much lighter weight (smaller batteries and motors) coming out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi DaveNV
> Does it allow for a seat-dropper post?
> Very handy for my eMTB for both sitting still, starting off on a hill, or going steep downhill. Lever is on left-side of handlebar in-lieu of front sprocket shifter lever (as it is not needed)
> 
> ...



Not sure what a seat-dropper post is.  I'll have to research that. 

Dave


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 22, 2020)

This area in this photo (just taken a couple weeks ago) is currently burning. So sad.





(I tried raking the leafs, but those pesky buggers keep falling...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornell (Aug 22, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Bought 'em, but haven't really ridden them, or decided if we'll keep them. I have two artificial knees, and the weight of the bike is hard to balance. I didn't expect that. Knee flexion is a problem for me, and so far, this is difficult to ride.  Still tweaking the adjustments, to see if I can get a comfortable fit. This is what we got:
> 
> View attachment 25243
> 
> ...


I think artificial knees are in my future


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I think artificial knees are in my future



The Navy did it to me.  Eleven of my twenty years I was stationed aboard ships, wearing steel-toed boots, walking on steel decks, climbing up and down steel ladders and steel stairwells.  Not a good experience for this kid's knee joints.  Then, near the end of my career, I fell down a ladder aboard ship and folded my legs up sideways - at the knees.  I spent months learning how to walk again.  My knee joints never forgave me, and the chronic arthritis I had developed became severe osteoarthritis.  Eventually the cartilage went away, and I dealt with bone-on-bone knee joints, severe swelling, and sharp pain every time I took a step.  After suffering unending knee joint pain 24-7 for decades, and undergoing several arthroscopic surgeries to clean out the loose junk that was impeding the joints, removing torn meniscus tissue, and quarterly injections of artificial joint fluids, they finally decided enough is enough, and replaced both joints.  Good and bad results.  The chronic arthritis pain is gone, but my knees now are fairly unstable, flexing is difficult, kneeling down is impossible, and I often feel unsteady on my feet.  I tend to fall sideways a lot, because the nerves were severed during the surgeries. Balance can be tough. It's a challenge some days.

All in, an ebike may not be something I'll be able to master, unless I go to a three-wheeler, where I can ride recumbent-style.  We'll see.  

Dave


----------



## Brett (Aug 23, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> The Navy did it to me.  Eleven of my twenty years I was stationed aboard ships, wearing steel-toed boots, walking on steel decks, climbing up and down steel ladders and steel stairwells.  Not a good experience for this kid's knee joints.  Then, near the end of my career, I fell down a ladder aboard ship and folded my legs up sideways - at the knees.  I spent months learning how to walk again.  My knee joints never forgave me, and the chronic arthritis I had developed became severe osteoarthritis.  Eventually the cartilage went away, and I dealt with bone-on-bone knee joints, severe swelling, and sharp pain every time I took a step.  After suffering unending knee joint pain 24-7 for decades, and undergoing several arthroscopic surgeries to clean out the loose junk that was impeding the joints, removing torn meniscus tissue, and quarterly injections of artificial joint fluids, they finally decided enough is enough, and replaced both joints.  Good and bad results.  The chronic arthritis pain is gone, but my knees now are fairly unstable, flexing is difficult, kneeling down is impossible, and I often feel unsteady on my feet.  I tend to fall sideways a lot, because the nerves were severed during the surgeries. Balance can be tough. It's a challenge some days.
> 
> All in, an ebike may not be something I'll be able to master, unless I go to a three-wheeler, where I can ride recumbent-style.  We'll see.
> 
> Dave



that doesn't sound good for ebike riding  (or regular bike riding)


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2020)

Brett said:


> that doesn't sound good for ebike riding  (or regular bike riding)



I expected it'd be a challenge.  I ride a stationary bike at the gym, where I can adjust the seat and pedal distances enough.  If I can adjust things on the ebike so my legs can extend enough to do what they need to do, I may be okay.  Still working on that.  Starting and stopping might be an issue, since I'd have to step off the pedals properly to support the weight of the bike.  It may be a case of forcing the joints to flex enough to make the pedals work right, and building new muscles to keep things stable.  And at the end of the day, if I can't figure out how to make it work, then I'll know this is something I'll have to give up.  I'm not looking to do big time off-road trail riding, just on streets and paved paths in my neighborhood. There has to be a way...

Question for those of you who know more:  Do they make three-wheeler electric bikes?  Can the mechanics of this one be adapted to a three-wheel bike?  Hmm.  I'll have to research that.  Might be a business opportunity to explore.

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 23, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I expected it'd be a challenge. I ride a stationary bike at the gym, where I can adjust the seat and pedal distances enough. If I can adjust things on the ebike so my legs can extend enough to do what they need to do, I may be okay. Still working on that. Starting and stopping might be an issue, since I'd have to step off the pedals properly to support the weight of the bike. It may be a case of forcing the joints to flex enough to make the pedals work right, and building new muscles to keep things stable. And at the end of the day, if I can't figure out how to make it work, then I'll know this is something I'll have to give up. I'm not looking to do big time off-road trail riding, just on streets and paved paths in my neighborhood. There has to be a way...
> 
> Question for those of you who know more: Do they make three-wheeler electric bikes? Can the mechanics of this one be adapted to a three-wheel bike? Hmm. I'll have to research that. Might be a business opportunity to explore.
> 
> Dave



I was just going to suggest an electric trike Dave, I have been researching one for my wife. They make sit up and recumbent. Here is one site that makes a variety.  I haven’t found a dealer yet that has samples to try out.







						Products
					

Products




					mobility4less.com
				




My wife has been released from physical therapy, they told her there has been no progress in the last 3 months, she has plateaued. She still is unsteady on her feet and cant ride a 2wheeler, I have her bike on a stand she pedals it in the garage. We just ordered a treadmill for her to work on walking stride, the right leg still doesn’t perform like it used to. She has a procedure scheduled in October, the IR DR is going to view the anuersym repairs he did in March, after that we will get her an etrike so she can join me again on rides.

PS, check out this site for reviews, they have a lot of details and utube videos.









						Best Electric Bikes | Unbiased, In-Depth Reviews | ElectricBikeReview.com
					

EBR is the leading authority on electric bikes | Unbiased Reviews | Comparison Tools | Active Forums | Local Shops




					electricbikereview.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> I was just going to suggest an electric trike Dave, I have been researching one for my wife. They make sit up and recumbent. Here is one site that makes a variety.  I haven’t found a dealer yet that has samples to try out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Dave.  I'll definitely check into these. I appreciate it!

Dave


----------



## Cornell (Aug 23, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> The Navy did it to me.  Eleven of my twenty years I was stationed aboard ships, wearing steel-toed boots, walking on steel decks, climbing up and down steel ladders and steel stairwells.  Not a good experience for this kid's knee joints.  Then, near the end of my career, I fell down a ladder aboard ship and folded my legs up sideways - at the knees.  I spent months learning how to walk again.  My knee joints never forgave me, and the chronic arthritis I had developed became severe osteoarthritis.  Eventually the cartilage went away, and I dealt with bone-on-bone knee joints, severe swelling, and sharp pain every time I took a step.  After suffering unending knee joint pain 24-7 for decades, and undergoing several arthroscopic surgeries to clean out the loose junk that was impeding the joints, removing torn meniscus tissue, and quarterly injections of artificial joint fluids, they finally decided enough is enough, and replaced both joints.  Good and bad results.  The chronic arthritis pain is gone, but my knees now are fairly unstable, flexing is difficult, kneeling down is impossible, and I often feel unsteady on my feet.  I tend to fall sideways a lot, because the nerves were severed during the surgeries. Balance can be tough. It's a challenge some days.
> 
> All in, an ebike may not be something I'll be able to master, unless I go to a three-wheeler, where I can ride recumbent-style.  We'll see.
> 
> Dave


Wow Dave that's just brutal.  Really brutal.  I'll spare you with my knee issues but they pale in comparison to yours.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Wow Dave that's just brutal.  Really brutal.  I'll spare you with my knee issues but they pale in comparison to yours.



  Sorry, I wasn't trying to garner sympathy. I offered the information mainly to explain what I deal with.  Stuff others take for granted are extra challenges for me.  There are a lot of folks who have greater issues than I do.  For me, it's a matter of learning my limits, and deciding what works for me, or doesn't.  Life is a journey, right?  

Jeff and I had a discussion about this ebike thing this morning.  We're going to give it one final push today to see if I can make it work.  If not, the bikes will be returned, and we'll go a different direction. It's all good.

Dave


----------



## Cornell (Aug 23, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to garner sympathy. I offered the information mainly to explain what I deal with.  Stuff others take for granted are extra challenges for me.  There are a lot of folks who have greater issues than I do.  For me, it's a matter of learning my limits, and deciding what works for me, or doesn't.  Life is a journey, right?
> 
> Jeff and I had a discussion about this ebike thing this morning.  We're going to give it one final push today to see if I can make it work.  If not, the bikes will be returned, and we'll go a different direction. It's all good.
> 
> Dave


AWE - I know you weren't trying to garner sympathy.  I just feel sorry for myself with my own knee limitations sometimes and your post put things in a bit of perspective for me.

A few years ago I was competitively running and running is over in my life.  My knees cannot stand the pounding.  But I'm grateful that biking is still an option for me.  I love fitness so I'm always pushing myself & trying new things.  In a way, my knee issues have forced me to explore new things that I probably wouldn't have -- such as boxing.

Good luck w/your ride today.  Keep us updated.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 23, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> If they don't work for you, the beauty of Costco is you can take them back. No harm, no foul. There are NO mistakes buying from Costco.
> 
> Jim



Thanks for mentioning this. We are going to return my ebike to Costco today. My DH likes his so we will keep his. Now I need to find a new one. The prices on Costco are very reasonable compared to the bike shop. I am seeing prices starting at $2300 up to $6000 at the local bike shops. We only paid $1300 for the Costco bike. The brand is Jetson And his bike is the Adventure. I looked on Jetson’s website and they charge $400 more for the same bike. Costco does have a woman’s bike listed for $999 but I wonder if it is a good bike given its low price. Costco does not have many specs and the woman’s bike Journey is not on Jetson’s website.



			https://www.costco.com/jetson-journey-electric-bike.product.100432409.html
		


Update: I just googled the Jetson Journey and it is selling for $2100 to $2400 by Amazon and Walmart. Costco has an amazing price. I may give it a chance and order it. The worst that could happen is I do not like it and I can return it locally.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2020)

I like the referenced Electric Bike Reviews mentioned upthread. They have a '10 things to know before buying', and you can search and compare by brand, or type. Maybe I liked it because of favorable reviews of Rad Power Bikes which I already bought based on an endorsement by DS #1.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2020)

Well, decision made:  The bikes are going back, if the Amazon seller will take them. I've initiated the process, now just waiting to hear their response.

What finally decided it had nothing to do with the bike.  The bikes are great.  It was all about me and my replacement knees.  

We were able to get the seat-to-pedal distance and handlebar height adjusted correctly, and I was able to make the pedal rotation work.  (Not great, but acceptable, and better than before.)  That actually was the easy part.  The issue was the starting and stopping part.  My knees are so unstable, the process of stopping and putting a foot down on the ground was treacherous.  If my foot didn't land squarely on the ground in the exact place to support my weight, my knee tried to go sideways, forcing me to lose my balance and fall.  The weight of the bike made it worse.  I realized at the end that despite my best intentions, I had absolutely no confidence in my ability to safely operate the bike.  I can't risk falling sideways like that.  So it goes. Life lesson.

If the seller won't accept the bikes back, does anybody here want to buy them?  I have all the shipping materials, and we can arrange a good deal.  Send me a PM if you want to talk about it.

Dave


----------



## Cornell (Aug 23, 2020)

@DaveNV That's scary abut the stopping.  Smart decision.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @DaveNV That's scary abut the stopping.  Smart decision.



Thanks.  I'm a bit disappointed, but better safe than sorry.  I haven't tried riding a bike since my second knee was replaced last Fall. (The replacements happened a few years apart.)  Now I wonder if riding a regular bike would have the same effect.  I suspect it would.  There are a lot of things I can't do anymore, (bowling, running, climbing stairs two at a time, squatting down to tie my shoe, even kneeling down to retrieve that shoe from under the bed, whatever else), so this is just another thing on the list.  

I'm now researching three-wheel electric bikes.  There are some very cool designs out there, that seem like they would solve the issue for me.  The search continues. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks.  I'm a bit disappointed, but better safe than sorry.  I haven't tried riding a bike since my second knee was replaced last Fall. (The replacements happened a few years apart.)  Now I wonder if riding a regular bike would have the same effect.  I suspect it would.  There are a lot of things I can't do anymore, (bowling, running, climbing stairs two at a time, squatting down to tie my shoe, even kneeling down to retrieve that shoe from under the bed, whatever else), so this is just another thing on the list.
> 
> I'm now researching three-wheel electric bikes.  There are some very cool designs out there, that seem like they would solve the issue for me.  The search continues.
> 
> Dave


That is disappointing.  I'd hoped you would find it a good way to get out and do some socializing around the new neighborhood. I'm finding similar feelings with my wife. She has some nerve deterioration that leaves her feeling very unsure of her balance and footing. This stopped her from riding her 'regular' bicycle.  I'll encourage her to try the new, smaller, 'utility' ebike, but just between us chickens, I don't have much faith. 

Isn't this growing older and dealing with our limitations fun?? As I'm constantly reminded, it beats the alternative.

Bear was taking me for a walk this morning on the paved, 'Boise Greenbelt' https://www.yelp.com/biz/boise-river-greenbelt-boise-city and I heard a sound behind me. It was a guy on a motorized wheelchair who had no legs or arms below the elbows. Makes one realize how lucky we are. Be thankful. 

JIm


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Isn't this growing older and dealing with our limitations fun?? As I'm constantly reminded, it beats the alternative.
> 
> JIm



As I keep reminding myself:  "It's not the years.  It's the mileage." 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> As I keep reminding myself:  "It's not the years.  It's the mileage."
> 
> Dave


Or, "It's the life in the years, not the years in the life that'll get you".
If I'd known I was going to live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Or, "It's the life in the years, not the years in the life that'll get you".
> If I'd known I was going to live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself.



Kind of like what Rodney Dangerfield (I think it was him) said, "We were married till death do us part.  I didn't realize it would take this long." 

Dave


----------



## cerralee (Aug 23, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Bought 'em, but haven't really ridden them, or decided if we'll keep them. I have two artificial knees, and the weight of the bike is hard to balance. I didn't expect that. Knee flexion is a problem for me, and so far, this is difficult to ride.  Still tweaking the adjustments, to see if I can get a comfortable fit.
> 
> I purchased from Sixthreezero for the comfort factor.  My husband who has an artificial knee keeps commandeering my bike and won’t ride his own anymore. He even snuck out and ordered a special seat for “my bike” that he keeps switching out with my seat.  The riding position is different than a regular bike and puts the knee at a different angle. In the gym he only uses recumbent bikes and says the Sixthreezero  is comparable. Being a ladies model with a step through also makes balancing the bike easier. Being a wee Bit older it’s not easy to swing your leg over the middle bar on the men’s bike. It’s not a problem on the step through. It is a bit heavy. I am only 5’ and can still lift and load it onto the special hitch rack I had to buy to transport it.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 23, 2020)

PamMo said:


> We did three 20-mile rides this week on a Rails To Trails path, on top of some shorter runs. It's been great fun, but my sit bones were calling out for a little more padding yesterday, so off to the local bike shop for a new seat (Electra Gel Comfort Saddle). Haven't put it on yet, but I'll let you know if it makes a big difference. @easyrider - we're hauling the bikes to the trailheads, so we bought 50 gal tubs to keep the car clean - https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-50-Gal-189-L-Tote-Box-Titanium/15940602   They are a bit big, but a smaller tote put too much pressure on the handlebar/computer. They fit fine in the back of the minivan, but take up a lot of space in the Jeep. If you find the_ perfect_ size tote, please let me know!




I watched a guy on youtube use a 40 gal tote. I did the same set up. I like the tote setup because it takes up less room, is less likely to fall over and is easy to drag. Here is what mine looks like.

Bill


----------



## PamMo (Aug 23, 2020)

Oooh, thanks! That looks great! I found the YouTube videos and see how they did it now. I like how the lid cutout gives the tote a bit more stability. The 40 gal totes we tried weren't very stable in the back of the car. They tipped over every time I drove around a corner. I just need to decide if I want the whole bike to fit inside the tote. The 50 gal is longer and deeper, so the hinge/battery opening rests inside the tote. But two of them in the Jeep would take up _way_ too much cargo space on a long road trip. You don't feel like your setup is top heavy?

BTW, how do you like your new seat? We did 10 miles today on hills, and I must be getting used to the Lectric seat. No pain, but maybe that's because my legs were screaming! I'll admit that I LOVE the power assist. I try to ride without it (I like the exercise), but when I felt like giving up on a hill, it was awesome to hit that little button for a welcome boost!

@DaveNV I'm so sorry your eBike experience didn't work out like you had hoped. But, I look forward to hearing about what OTHER adventures you'll be getting into! You live in a gorgeous area to explore. Come to think of it , a hot air balloon hobby wouldn't be too hard on your knees, right?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 23, 2020)

The tote with the ebike in it measure out to about 42 inches long, 24 inches wide and 33 inches tall. The weight is about 70 pounds. I have both of the ebikes in the garage on the bottom of a rolling shelf and I roll this out and drag the tote to the back of the Ridgeline. They fit pretty tight in the bed with the tailgate down. I'm going to have to remove the bed cover for a long trip. We haven't had time to play yet. The road we had planned for was closed because of wild fire. 

Here are the ebikes stashed away in the garage.

Bill


----------



## Brett (Aug 23, 2020)

easyrider said:


> The tote with the ebike in it measure out to about 42 inches long, 24 inches wide and 33 inches tall. The weight is about 70 pounds. I have both of the ebikes in the garage on the bottom of a rolling shelf and I roll this out and drag the tote to the back of the Ridgeline. They fit pretty tight in the bed with the tailgate down. I'm going to have to remove the bed cover for a long trip. We haven't had time to play yet. The road we had planned for was closed because of wild fire.
> 
> Here are the ebikes stashed away in the garage.
> 
> ...



looks like that ebike folds up in a nice compact space


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2020)

This might be a small victory (or cost me a bundle). We are at the second home where our regular bikes are stored. Ms Passpartout has been a little, um,  aloof about my ebike purchase. Understandable as she is not all that sure on her feet. She walks with a hiking pole (Don't call it a cane), and walks deliberately. She is putting a bunch of unused stuff from the garage on craigslist, so I suggested we unload the bikes and some other camping type stuff. So I got the bikes out and she took pictures to post, and with that was another 'try' to mount and ride hers. Turns out that even being a normal women's bike, it's still too high for her to be on with one of both feet on the ground. So, she sees my, still in transit, ebike, and she's seeing it's much lower and almost non-existent step through, and long seat, and she seems more than willing, even eager to try it. So, we'll see where this leads.

Jim


----------



## PamMo (Aug 23, 2020)

I hope it works out for her, Jim! I don’t look forward to the day when my body won’t be able to do what I want it to do. I’m afraid I won’t be able to handle that gracefully.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2020)

cerralee said:


> I purchased from Sixthreezero for the comfort factor. My husband who has an artificial knee keeps commandeering my bike and won’t ride his own anymore. He even snuck out and ordered a special seat for “my bike” that he keeps switching out with my seat. The riding position is different than a regular bike and puts the knee at a different angle. In the gym he only uses recumbent bikes and says the Sixthreezero is comparable. Being a ladies model with a step through also makes balancing the bike easier. Being a wee Bit older it’s not easy to swing your leg over the middle bar on the men’s bike. It’s not a problem on the step through. It is a bit heavy. I am only 5’ and can still lift and load it onto the special hitch rack I had to buy to transport it.



Those bikes look great!  They have a three wheel version that would totally work for me.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Aug 24, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks.  I'm a bit disappointed, but better safe than sorry.  I haven't tried riding a bike since my second knee was replaced last Fall. (The replacements happened a few years apart.)  Now I wonder if riding a regular bike would have the same effect.  I suspect it would.  There are a lot of things I can't do anymore, (bowling, running, climbing stairs two at a time, squatting down to tie my shoe, even kneeling down to retrieve that shoe from under the bed, whatever else), so this is just another thing on the list.
> 
> I'm now researching three-wheel electric bikes.  There are some very cool designs out there, that seem like they would solve the issue for me.  The search continues.
> 
> Dave



I hope you find something you like. One trike I like the looks of is the Prowler. It can be used for many things but hunters are one of the demographics targeted. I saw it in the Sportsman Guide when I was looking at the the Jeep ebike. The item is actually an electric UTV.

Bill









						QuietKat Prowler AP-60 Volt Electric All Terrain Vehicle
					

Sportsman's Guide carries top-quality discount Outdoor and Hunting Gear, Guns, Ammo, Fishing Supplies and more - all at great low prices!



					www.sportsmansguide.com


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I hope you find something you like. One trike I like the looks of is the Prowler. It can be used for many things but hunters are one of the demographics targeted. I saw it in the Sportsman Guide when I was looking at the the Jeep ebike. The item is actually an electric UTV.
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...



That's pretty slick, Bill. Way fancier than anything I'll probably ever want.  I notice it doesn't even have pedals. 

What I have in mind is something a bit more mainstream.  One trike I'm seeing I like a lot is this one:





It's selling for about $2K and up, depending on options.  I think it'd give me some flexible use choices, both on- and off-road.  Still researching this sort of thing. I think one feature that is especially cool is a reverse gear - get yourself into a corner, and it's easy to just back up. 

If it'll end up as a DIY project, then I'm thinking of starting with something like a Schwinn Meridian, (traditional three wheel adult trike, ~$400), and using an ebike conversion kit like they sell at ebikekit.com ( ~$1000) to make it electric.  So that would cost about $1500, more or less.  This option would work well if the Amazon Seller refuses to take back these bikes I've already purchased. (Still waiting to hear.) If I can't sell them as-is, for some reason, I could take the e-parts off these frames and put them on my own standard trike, change out the front wheel for a motorized hub version, and I'd be good to go. 

There are a number of makers who have already done something like that, and are selling an electric version of a trike in various configurations, with prices starting at about $1300, up to about $2500. I'll need to decide how much I want to invest in the idea. 

People in this community drive golf carts around the development, which is another option, but they can't take them into town.  I like the ebike idea enough, especially a three-wheeler I'd have trouble falling off of, that I want to follow the decision to its natural conclusion.

I like that I have options, and can still enjoy an ebike hobby. 

Dave


----------



## Brett (Aug 24, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> That's pretty slick, Bill. Way fancier than anything I'll probably ever want.  I notice it doesn't even have pedals.
> 
> What I have in mind is something a bit more mainstream.  One trike I'm seeing I like a lot is this one:
> 
> ...



A 'step thru' fat tire trike should work fine for trails and streets


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2020)

Brett said:


> A 'step thru' fat tire trike should work fine for trails and streets



That's what I'm thinking.  The image I posted has front and rear baskets, but they're of a bit more rugged design.  So carrying cargo shouldn't be a problem. And the fat tire design seems to indicate it'll work well off-road. Choices, for sure. 

Dave


----------



## rosebud5 (Aug 24, 2020)

Walk, its better for you


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 24, 2020)

rosebud5 said:


> Walk, its better for you



This doesn’t work for everyone. And walking isn’t “better for you” than biking.

For me - a have neuromas (Morton’s) on front of my feet due to foot structure and tight Achilles, and perhaps years of backpacking. I can hike, but gets painful after a mile or two. Biking allows me to put pressure on my mid-foot instead of the front of the foot. My eMTB allows me to get out onto trails (and climb steep ones) that I can no longer hike or ride using a analog MTB due to age.

There are many (many) people that have variations of this story that are taking up eBiking. Tons of similar stories if one bothers reading up on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> That's what I'm thinking.  The image I posted has front and rear baskets, but they're of a bit more rugged design.  So carrying cargo shouldn't be a problem. And the fat tire design seems to indicate it'll work well off-road. Choices, for sure.


Do I detect some 'mission creep' here?    I was out walking recently and some guy buzzed by me on a trike. Big basket on the back. No pedals at all. Looked darn handy as a 'neighborhood runabout'. Dave, I certainly get the 'stepover anxiety', but would a lower seat and step through work for you on a 2 wheeler? On a lot of these Class 2 (peddling optional, twist throttle, 20 mph speed limited) mini-bikes- a lot like what Bill bought or my RadRunner.

BTW, FedEx says my bike will arrive tomorrow. Then it's what appears to be fairly easy assembly/setup time.

JIm


----------



## Karen G (Aug 24, 2020)

Dave, maybe you should think about taking up swimming or working out in the pool for exercise.  I enjoy using a pool noodle to keep me up and just "bicycle" around in the water. Works well on my two artificial knees!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2020)

@Passepartout I honestly have no idea what is the best answer.  The different styles of bikes are all new to me.  Any two-wheeler would still need to be balanced. Yes, a low-bar step-thru design would probably work, but I'd still have to be able to use the pedals and step off at the right time to keep from falling over.  With a three-wheeler, that requirement is eliminated.   

Swimming would likely help some for overall strength, but we'll have to see how it goes.  @Karen G I know you've had both knees done - can you kneel down?  Do you have lateral stability?  I find just walking across the room takes focus, or I can get off-kilter, like I've been drinking.  I rarely drink, so can't often use that as an excuse. 

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Aug 24, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> @Karen G I know you've had both knees done - can you kneel down?  Do you have lateral stability?  I find just walking across the room takes focus, or I can get off-kilter, like I've been drinking.  I rarely drink, so can't often use that as an excuse.


I think if my life depended on it, I might be able to kneel down on a thickly padded soft surface but it might be hard to get back up. Therefore, I don't kneel!  I don't really notice lateral instability but occasionally stepping up out of the pool I do feel a little wobbly, but it may have been those Costco margaritas!


----------



## Cornell (Aug 24, 2020)

rosebud5 said:


> Walk, its better for you


Why would you say that?  I cannot get my heart rate up walking.  Unless I'm on a 15%+ incline.  Then maybe.


----------



## Brett (Aug 25, 2020)

My heart rate probably doesn't go up much walking or ebike riding ... no big deal


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 25, 2020)

Brett said:


> My heart rate probably doesn't go up much walking or ebike riding ... no big deal



Then you are not exerting yourself enough in either one.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 25, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Why would you say that? I cannot get my heart rate up walking. Unless I'm on a 15%+ incline. Then maybe.



For those days we can’t get outside because our Air Quality is >150 (due to surrounding wildfires) we picked up a nice elliptical (Precor EFX835) - very timely.

[Deleted - Robin didn’t like photo]

Robin getting her heart rate up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Aug 25, 2020)

When Ducati gets into eBikes, you know Tuggers are on to something special!  https://robbreport.com/motors/motorcycles/ducati-electric-bicycles-2946218/

_The trio comes just weeks after Ducati unveiled its new electric trekking bicycle and the line is a clear indication that the brand is serious about building a name in the e-bike market. Ducati has not yet disclosed details on pricing or availability, but says the bikes will be sold at dealerships as well as through its online store. _​


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 26, 2020)

E-Bikes Are All the Rage. Should They Be? (Published 2020)
					

Two new studies shed light on whether pedal-assisted electric bikes provide good exercise, and how safe (or unsafe) they might be.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Brett (Aug 26, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> E-Bikes Are All the Rage. Should They Be? (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Two new studies shed light on whether pedal-assisted electric bikes provide good exercise, and how safe (or unsafe) they might be.
> ...



"E-bikes sales have soared by 70 percent or more each month since the pandemic began"
"Before venturing out onto roads or paths on an e-bike, “familiarize yourself with the bike,” he says. “Wear a helmet. Follow traffic rules. Don’t drink and ride.”


_*“You’ll just feel as if you have superhero legs” on the amplified, electric versions "

^^  *_that's me - ebike gives you super legs


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2020)

Well, Here it is. Took a couple hours to assemble. The battery is on the charger, so I rode it around the block unpowered. I don't want to do that too often. It winded me!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 27, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Well, Here it is. Took a couple hours to assemble. The battery is on the charger, so I rode it around the block unpowered. I don't want to do that too often. It winded me!
> View attachment 25531



Bichin ride, Jim! 

Dave


----------



## PamMo (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice bike, Jim! Looking forward to hearing your full review after you put some miles on it. I saw some full-sized Rad bikes on the trails today, and they were really moving!

I'm either noticing eBikes because I'm paying more attention, or they really have become more popular. We had "regular" bikers stop us on the trail today to ask how we like our bikes. They told us they ordered two of them last night. That's seven people we've talked to around here that have ordered eBikes in the last week!

And what does your wife think of your bike? Will it work for her?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Nice bike, Jim! Looking forward to hearing your full review after you put some miles on it. I saw some full-sized Rad bikes on the trails today, and they were really moving!
> 
> I'm either noticing eBikes because I'm paying more attention, or they really have become more popular. We had "regular" bikers stop us on the trail today to ask how we like our bikes. They told us they ordered two of them last night. That's seven people we've talked to around here that have ordered eBikes in the last week!
> 
> And what does you wife think of your bike? Will it work for her?


Thanks. Not knowing how serious it is, but the manual says to charge the battery for 12 hours before use, It also says the thing is shipped with half to 75% charge and one can ride immediately. Who knows? That's why I took a non-powered ride to 'fit' it to me, and it worked my butt off. I'm out of practice in bike riding, so I will ease into this. Wouldn't want to pull a 'Simon Cowell' the first time out! Definitely been taking his advice and reading the manual.

Looking forward to hitting the trails hereabouts and see what the 'take' is on ebikes among the pedestrian users. 

I'm a little iffy on Paula using this. I assembled it in the garage  and parked it within a couple of feet of her car. When she parked her car in the garage and came in, she asked me where it was, so don't look for a lot of enthusiasm here.

Jim


----------



## Brett (Aug 28, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Well, Here it is. Took a couple hours to assemble. The battery is on the charger, so I rode it around the block unpowered. I don't want to do that too often. It winded me!
> View attachment 25531



looks good


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2020)

Welp. I rode the RadRunner today. Nothing serious, power level 1, no pedaling, just on the twist throttle. I rode it 6 or 7 miles around town on city streets/alleys- tried a sidewalk, but I'm pretty wobbly yet. It will come. This thing is a BLAST! It shoots willingly to 18 mph, which to the unused to it, feels like FLYING! This bike has no suspension and the tires inflated to the recommended 30 psi are pretty hard. I'm glad I had 'borrowed' the gel seat cover from my pedal bike. Tomorrow I'll get a mirror before venturing into traffic.

Jim


----------



## Brett (Aug 31, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Welp. I rode the RadRunner today. Nothing serious, power level 1, no pedaling, just on the twist throttle. I rode it 6 or 7 miles around town on city streets/alleys- tried a sidewalk, but I'm pretty wobbly yet. It will come. This thing is a BLAST! It shoots willingly to 18 mph, which to the unused to it, feels like FLYING! This bike has no suspension and the tires inflated to the recommended 30 psi are pretty hard. I'm glad I had 'borrowed' the gel seat cover from my pedal bike. Tomorrow I'll get a mirror before venturing into traffic.
> 
> Jim



I realized riding the ocean boardwalk bike lanes I needed a mirror and ringer


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 31, 2020)

Glad things are working out.  I really want to find a good one I can use.  From all I'm seeing, a trike is the way for me to go. So many choices!

I'm still in the process of trying to return the ones I bought.  Getting pushback from the Amazon third-party seller.  Their email wording is kind enough, but they're not (yet) willing to accept the return.  I've gotten Amazon's Customer Service involved, so it's all above board, but it's frustrating.  How could I have known before the purchase that this specific physical design would not work for me?  You're right - I couldn't.   

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Glad things are working out.  I really want to find a good one I can use.  From all I'm seeing, a trike is the way for me to go. So many choices!
> 
> I'm still in the process of trying to return the ones I bought.  Getting pushback from the Amazon third-party seller.  Their email wording is kind enough, but they're not (yet) willing to accept the return.  I've gotten Amazon's Customer Service involved, so it's all above board, but it's frustrating.  How could I have known before the purchase that this specific physical design would not work for me?  You're right - I couldn't.


That's kind of a bum deal. I've had good luck with Amazon when their Cust. Svc gets involved tho. You might want to sell them locally. I went to my friendly neighborhood bike shop today to get a mirror. The place was virtually empty. A couple of EXPENSIVE mountain bikes and 3 cruiser type electrics. NONE were under $3,000. I chatted up the shop owner, mentioning that sales were good. He said he'd been sold out for 2 months. I said we had a couple on Craigslist and he said he thought they'd sell quickly. Paula only had the ad up for a day. They're listed for more than we bought them for, but less than the same bikes sell for new. She got one response with a question. They're at the second place, so we're not there to really push the sale. We don't really want to drive a couple hours just to show them. 

Anyway, Good luck with the returns. I read a good review on a Pedego trike. https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...3CDC1B1EC09B42D2886A3CD&view=detail&FORM=VIRE Is Jeff leaning toward a trike too, or is he keeping what he has?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 31, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> That's kind of a bum deal. I've had good luck with Amazon when their Cust. Svc gets involved tho. You might want to sell them locally. I went to my friendly neighborhood bike shop today to get a mirror. The place was virtually empty. A couple of EXPENSIVE mountain bikes and 3 cruiser type electrics. NONE were under $3,000. I chatted up the shop owner, mentioning that sales were good. He said he'd been sold out for 2 months. I said we had a couple on Craigslist and he said he thought they'd sell quickly. Paula only had the ad up for a day. They're listed for more than we bought them for, but less than the same bikes sell for new. She got one response with a question. They're at the second place, so we're not there to really push the sale. We don't really want to drive a couple hours just to show them.
> 
> Anyway, Good luck with the returns. I read a good review on a Pedego trike. https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...3CDC1B1EC09B42D2886A3CD&view=detail&FORM=VIRE Is Jeff leaning toward a trike too, or is he keeping what he has?



We'll sort it out.  If the Seller won't take them back, I'll try to sell them locally.  And if that doesn't work, I have a brother in San Diego who could probably sell them there. He might even want to keep them for he and his wife.  We'll see what develops.

I saw two Pedego two-wheelers a few days ago.  Really nice design.  The people riding them said they were great, and they were very happy.  They bought them at a retail shop in Utah for about $4K each.  (Yikes!  Way above my price point.) I'm still trying to justify spending $2K for the trike I have my eye on. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2020)

I suspect that when Covid gets controlled (whenever that happens!?!?) The pent-up demand for bikes will go the way of empty toilet paper shelves. Like it or not, you desert dweller, Winter is coming. Competition will determine prices more than product shortages does now. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Brett (Sep 1, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I suspect that when Covid gets controlled (whenever that happens!?!?) The pent-up demand for bikes will go the way of empty toilet paper shelves. Like it or not, you desert dweller, Winter is coming. Competition will determine prices more than product shortages does now. Patience is a virtue.



sure, supply will meet demand
we'll be using our bikes far into the fall.   I may even take the ebike to Florida this winter


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 1, 2020)

We bought our eBikes in the summer of 2019. It was not a Covid purchase for us.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 1, 2020)

I finally got the Seller to step up, and I shipped the bikes back today.  Promise of a full refund on receipt.  Now we wait.   

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2020)

I learned that the 'puncture resistant' custom tires on the Rad Runner are still susceptible to goat heads. *note to self* put sealant in the tires when setting up your bike.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 1, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I learned that the 'puncture resistant' custom tires on the Rad Runner are still susceptible to goat heads. *note to self* put sealant in the tires when setting up your bike.



Does Sealant help?


----------



## Brett (Sep 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I finally got the Seller to step up, and I shipped the bikes back today.  Promise of a full refund on receipt.  Now we wait.
> 
> Dave



good -  last weekend I saw "training wheels" on an ebike .... maybe an option


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Does Sealant help?


My neighbor, an avid bike rider, swears by it. He has it in all his kids' bikes. That said, he has gone tubeless on his own bike. At the bike shop where I took my flat front tire, they charged $5 to seal it- a bargain to me to not have to struggle with it. I'll get a squeeze bottle of it and do my own rear tire- assuming it's still aired up tomorrow. Those damn goatheads are wicked!- For those unfamiliar, they're the seeds of a dry area weed. They're like miniature toy jacks, but with needle sharp spikes. They really do a job on bike tires and worse to bare- and doggy feet!  Here:




Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 1, 2020)

Brett said:


> good -  last weekend I saw "training wheels" on an ebike .... maybe an option



Um, no. Even I have limits.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## PamMo (Sep 1, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I learned that the 'puncture resistant' custom tires on the Rad Runner are still susceptible to goat heads. *note to self* put sealant in the tires when setting up your bike.



Ugh! This brings back painful memories! We were constantly battling goathead and yellow star thistle on our property along the Snake. We had to up armor all our tires (bikes, wheelbarrow, utility carts, etc) with heavy plastic thorn proof liners or solid rubber. Oh, how I HATE goathead thorns! And so did our poor dogs.


----------



## Brett (Sep 1, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Ugh! This brings back painful memories! We were constantly battling goathead and yellow star thistle on our property along the Snake. We had to up armor all our tires (bikes, wheelbarrow, utility carts, etc) with heavy plastic thorn proof liners or solid rubber. Oh, how I HATE goathead thorns! And so did our poor dogs.



I've never heard of  goathead thorns but apparently it is a problem with bicycle tires in some western areas

I'm guessing people in those areas don't go around barefoot ...


----------



## easyrider (Sep 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Does Sealant help?



Yes. Slime will work. You will need a valve core remover. 

Bill



			https://www.slime.com/us/blog/how-to-install-slime-tube-sealant-in-a-bicycle.php


----------



## easyrider (Sep 1, 2020)

Brett said:


> I've never heard of  goathead thorns but apparently it is a problem with bicycle tires in some western areas
> 
> I'm guessing people in those areas don't go around barefoot ...



I have been waging a five year battle in one of my lots that we used for construction work. Some one drove in with a goat head and slowly the goat heads took over the lot. I ended up poisoning them, tilled them under and planted grass. After 5 years they still come up. I can see them now because they have a yellow bloom before they thorn. Every couple of weeks I have to walk the lot and pull those goat heads. They seem to be 24d resistant because I have used poison for control for years. Round up still works but it kills the grass. 

Bill


----------



## PamMo (Sep 1, 2020)

Bill, have you tried Dicamba?


----------



## easyrider (Sep 2, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Bill, have you tried Digicam?



I'm not sure that a digicam would kill them but at least it would help me remember them, lol.

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 9, 2020)

Commencal Meta Power ebike showcases new Shimano EP8 motor..









						Commencal Meta Power ebike showcases new Shimano EP8 motor
					

The Shimano Steps series of electric bike motors have long felt quite decent and smooth to ride, but they've fallen behind on torque since Bosch started extracting 85 Nm from its Performance Line CX motors, and an update has perhaps been overdue.




					newatlas.com
				



.
Richard


----------



## twise625 (Sep 11, 2020)

I have my eye on a used 2019 Townie 8i with less than 100 miles on it - $1290.  Good deal?  It has a rear rack and bell as well.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 11, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Bill, have you tried Dicamba?



Not that I am aware of. I have tried 24d, round up, banish, weed b gone and salt. Regular salt seems to work the best on areas where I want nothing to grow. The areas of grass is where the goat heads show up. The 24d kind of works if sprayed when the weeds are small enough. Round up works but kills all the grass around the weed. I have been just walking through looking for the yellow flower of the goat heads and just pulling them out before they seed. It is time consuming but effective.

Bill


----------



## Brett (Sep 11, 2020)

twise625 said:


> I have my eye on a used 2019 Townie 8i with less than 100 miles on it - $1290.  Good deal?  It has a rear rack and bell as well.



maybe ask for less since it's used .   I got the Electra Townie Go*!* 7D ebike with a 3 year warranty new this spring for around $1,400


----------



## easyrider (Sep 11, 2020)

twise625 said:


> I have my eye on a used 2019 Townie 8i with less than 100 miles on it - $1290.  Good deal?  It has a rear rack and bell as well.



Probably a good deal considering the ebike originally cost about $3000 from what is reported on the reviews.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 11, 2020)

twise625 said:


> I have my eye on a used 2019 Townie 8i with less than 100 miles on it - $1290.  Good deal?  It has a rear rack and bell as well.


Offer $1,000 for it. The worst that can happen is the seller says no. It's gotta be worth that. You can't buy the most basic regular bike for a grand.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 11, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I finally got the Seller to step up, and I shipped the bikes back today.  Promise of a full refund on receipt.  Now we wait.
> 
> Dave



Well, finally.  Ten days later, after proof the bikes had been received, and a few emails prodding the Seller, I finally got an email telling me they had processed my refund.  It's not on my credit card yet, but I expect that will happen soon. What a PITA. 

Meanwhile, we've ordered (and are on backorder for) a couple of Rad Mini Step-Thru 2 folding bikes from the Rad Power Bike company in Seattle.  They've been excellent to work with, and have agreed that once received and tried out, if the bikes won't work for us, they'll pay return freight to send them back.  A breath of fresh air.  We're optimistic.

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 11, 2020)

I ordered my wife the Eco-Tad SX from electric trikes in PA, I liked that it was pre-configured and has a higher ride height than some of the low slung racing trikes. This will be great for her on simple beach trail flat rides.






Fat tire version available too.






There is also an outfit in Utah that will custom build a trike, there are so many options to choose made my head spin.



			Utah Trikes - Online Recumbent
		





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 11, 2020)

I haven't checked in here in a few days. I've been out riding my RadRunner every day a couple of times. It gets me out of the house and off TUG   a little anyway. Still a little anxious around traffic. I guess that's normal after being used to being surrounded by 4,000 of steel. Our town honestly could use a better network of dedicated bike paths. Oh, they've painted some arrows and bike-like cartoons on city streets, but it's more of bikes being permitted than dedicated lanes. The sealant seems to have solved my early flat tire problem- or I just got smarter about avoiding goat-head invested open ground. There are not a lot of ebikes where I live, so mine draws quite a bit of curiosity. "How fast is it?" "Does it charge while you pedal?" And, " Man, that's COOL! "

On the whole, I like it A LOT! And I can sure see it taking the place of my pickup for many errands around town. I have (on backorder) a front basket with pet carrier so Mr. Bear can come along or I'll have someplace for a bag of groceries. 

Rad Power Bikes (Facebook is better than their own website) has been great. They are so popular that there are lots of backorders, but they're trying.

Jim


----------



## Brett (Sep 11, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I haven't checked in here in a few days. I've been out riding my RadRunner every day a couple of times. It gets me out of the house and off TUG   a little anyway. Still a little anxious around traffic. I guess that's normal after being used to being surrounded by 4,000 of steel. Our town honestly could use a better network of dedicated bike paths. Oh, they've painted some arrows and bike-like cartoons on city streets, but it's more of bikes being permitted than dedicated lanes. The sealant seems to have solved my early flat tire problem- or I just got smarter about avoiding goat-head invested open ground. There are not a lot of ebikes where I live, so mine draws quite a bit of curiosity. "How fast is it?" "Does it charge while you pedal?" And, " Man, that's COOL! "
> 
> On the whole, I like it A LOT! And I can sure see it taking the place of my pickup for many errands around town. I have (on backorder) a front basket with pet carrier so Mr. Bear can come along or I'll have someplace for a bag of groceries.
> 
> ...



ebikes are fun


----------



## easyrider (Sep 16, 2020)

Going on our first ebike trip. I'm bringing fishing poles but it is officially an ebike trip. Unless the fish are biting then it could turn into an ebike fishing trip. I was happy that both ebikes loaded into the Ridgeline without a problem.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 16, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Going on our first ebike trip. I'm bringing fishing poles but it is officially an ebike trip. Unless the fish are biting then it could turn into an ebike fishing trip. I was happy that both ebikes loaded into the Ridgeline without a problem.
> 
> Bill
> 
> View attachment 26618



Have fun Bill! Remind me of which ebikes you have, and what is the brand/size of those containers they're in?  I'm looking to do the same with the bikes I have on order.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Sep 16, 2020)

We have two of the Lectric fordable ebikes in black. They fit into a 40 gallon tote. I think the tote measures out at 40 inch x 24 inches and maybe 16 inches tall. I cut the lid and dropped the cut portion into the bottom for support and use the top for support. There is a youtube video on the tote. 

Lectric has a newer walk through ebike that might work for you Dave.

Bill









						Lectric eBikes - Electric Bikes Built so Everyone Can Ride
					

True adventure starts with Lectric eBikes, one of the fastest growing electric bike companies in the nation. The flagship XP 2.0 series offers the most accessible, affordable Class 3 ebike in America, designed to be foldable – with elite features like fat tires, variable peddle assist and...




					lectricebikes.com


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Going on our first ebike trip. I'm bringing fishing poles but it is officially an ebike trip. Unless the fish are biting then it could turn into an ebike fishing trip. I was happy that both ebikes loaded into the Ridgeline without a problem.


Looks like fun, Bill. Don't get smoked out, and I hope the fish are biting. 'Course. if not, any trail bike riding is enough excuse for anybody.

I've just been riding mine around town.  Still waiting on the back-ordered basket for the front carrier, so I wire-tied an Amazon shipping box to it so I can go shopping. Talk about tacky looking! Like mud-flaps on a Rolls-Royce!



See, I told ya!

Jim


----------



## Brett (Sep 16, 2020)

foldable fat tire ebikes are good, especially for riding mountain trails


----------



## easyrider (Sep 21, 2020)

We went on an ebike adventure. First ride was the West Port lighthouse through the docks and marina and back. It was about 8 miles in all. The ride didn't use much electricity. One bar is all. I didn't feel the need to charge the batteries. The next day we rode the cranberry fields and the beach. It was about a 12 mile ride and we were down about 3 bars when we returned so I charged the battery. I think we have 10 bars total so we would have been fine on the last ride. Last ride was down the beach and back for about 9 miles and we used 1 bar.

I brought tools to adjust the seats. We rode side by side at about 8 mph for the most part. The beach was tore up on Saturday for razor clam digging. Many clam-meisters out at low tide. Our friends beach house had clam tubes so there were some razor clams for dinner.

I did figure out a couple of tweaks to the crates. Cutting off the inward protruding yellow lid area near the derailer makes it easy to move the bikes in and out. Zip tie the yellow lid down to the black tote. The big seats make riding a bit more comfy. Take a seat wrench to adjust the seat. All in all these ebikes are a blast.

Bill


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 22, 2020)

@PamMo I just ordered a Lectric XP Step Thru for my son, its a new model. I like that they are based in Phoenix for support, read a lot of bad reviews about the bikes on Amazon from China, no support.

Lectric on sale for $899 with free shipping, I couldn’t resist...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PamMo (Sep 22, 2020)

I hope your son likes it, @SmithOp. We had some questions about our bikes early on, and Lectric customer support was great. No problems for the first 200 miles!

Like @easyrider and others, we're thoroughly enjoying the eBike experience. eBikes aren't allowed on the park/forest trails in Sedona (not even the pedal assist Class 1 eBikes), but they're fantastic for riding on town and forest service roads to enjoy the red rock views. We've seen several eBike tours out and about - https://ebikesedona.com/  The tours start at $90. For us, it's been super nice to roll out our front door and hit the road!


----------



## Brett (Sep 22, 2020)

I haven't my ebike on the beach yet --- got to be low tide !


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2020)

Relive 'Indian Creek'
					

View my e-bike ride: Indian Creek




					www.relive.cc
				




Cool App
Relive

(The 30mph mark is my tires spinning while using walk assist up a gravely hill)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2020)

PamMo said:


> I hope your son likes it, @SmithOp. We had some questions about our bikes early on, and Lectric customer support was great. No problems for the first 200 miles!
> 
> Like @easyrider and others, we're thoroughly enjoying the eBike experience. eBikes aren't allowed on the park/forest trails in Sedona (not even the pedal assist Class 1 eBikes), but they're fantastic for riding on town and forest service roads to enjoy the red rock views. We've seen several eBike tours out and about - https://ebikesedona.com/ The tours start at $90. For us, it's been super nice to roll out our front door and hit the road!



I’ve been off TUG, but have to chime in... {explicative them!}

All through Northern CA - the State, Federal and Open Spaces have initiated a MISGUIDED ban on eBikes based on an over-interpretation of the ‘No Motorized Vehicles Allowed” regulation, with the argument that the pedal-assist is the same as all motors.
(this regulation existed before eBikes to prevent - in one aspect - motors sparking fires, or to prevent off-road vehicles, dirt bikes from certain areas.

Specifically to the Class 1 eBike argument for riding mountain trails (rough/steep) that can only be safely done on an electric Mountain Bike (eMTB). 
Class 2 are throttled, 20mph.
Class 3 are 30mph pedal assist - e.g. the type used for commuting.

These Class 2 and 3 bikes would not be appropriate for mountain trail riding (or would last long...). That would be like taking a regular car on a 4-wheel road.

So... the main argument (for mountain trails) comes down to whether eMTBs (Class 1) should be able to go where MTB are allowed.

As an eMTB Owner (and Lover) a
- the initial argument (it’s a motor!) is a fallacy. It makes the equivalency that all motors are equal - which cannot be further than the truth.
Sort of like saying that a firefly and blow torch are the same because they both produce light. Or humans and dogs are equal because they both have brains and vertebra. 
Anyway...

Regardless, let’s take a look at MTBing and break it down into it’s components. Downhill, Flat and Uphill riding.

Downhill: having rode a standard MTB for years, and ride weekly with younger guys on standard MTBs. I can speak from experience that MTBs can travel faster than eMTBs downhill. Putting aside that in general the speed limit on our trails is 15mph (alone can be enforced equally) - eMTB are heavier, and when riding safely (assumes) they need more control (effort) than MTBs and thus slower.

Besides - no one is pedaling going down a steep or semi-steep mountain trail on a MTB so the pedal assist motor is not activated. Why? Because the rider is braking and not pedaling.

There is pedaling going on slight downhills or flat and steep trails, but again - the speed limit on trails is usually 15 mph and that can be enforced equally, and eMTBs and MTBs perform about equally although less effort is needed on an eMTB.

For steep and semi-steep hills - this is where eMTB rocks! BUT, that doesn’t mean that the eMTB is going anywhere near 20mph (or 15mph). Why? The answer is gears. As the bike needs to be in low gear (the lower for the steeper) it cannot come close to achieving fast speed because of the low gear causing lower wheel spin. In fact based on my many rides (I have them stored) my average speed uphill (semi- and steep) is 6-8mph - about 30% faster than my MTB brethren. Here is where torque (and not speed) comes in.

The Regulation itself is against the ADA and is Ageist. The riders on eMTB I have found to be much like me. Over 60 years old and suffer from conditions that prevent them from
MTBing (mainly uphill climbs). I MTBed for many years before I had to stop. Now I am out 5 days a week (e.g. 80mins, 15 miles, >1000ft elevation change). See previous post for example from today.

Beyond that they do not included in the No Motor regulation, that a person considered ‘disabled’ are allowed to ride an eBike where Bikes can go - this is conveniently left out. So... it becomes unenforceable, and if a citation is given, any reasonable medical excuse will get it discharged.
So the rule that is created is not entirely enforceable - especially since Rangers cannot ask if you are disabled.

How do I know this? I had a long discussion with a Ranger about this (and other associated issues) while I was on my eMTB on a No-eBike Trail. I approached him because of newly posted signs. Also, I called into the Mid-Peninsula Regional Open Space BOD meeting where this topic was being discussed.

So... a medical claim can be used to allow eBikes where Bikes can go.

What am I doing?
Ignoring it - the chances that a Ranger would actually issue a citation is very low for multiple reasons (e.g. knowing it was a eMTB or after telling them you have a medical disability that doesn’t allow you to ride without an eMTB)

If I get cited I will go to court, and make my argument there. And the Ranger that issued the citation needs to be present (low chance). I am Retired and have nothing but time on my hands.

During the Open Space BOD meeting many eMTB riders wrote in (they were required to read these) - most were exactly people like me. Over 60 and eMTB (and eBiking) allowed them to be outside exercising again. To prevent this based on an archaic No Motor is ageism, and probably from those that “have theirs and screw you if you want yours”. I know MTBers who feel this way. And Hikers felt this way when MTBs showed up on ‘their’ trails.

The BOD ruled to run a ridiculous Pilot Study on two small sections (1.7 miles) of their regulated area.

I you can see... I am pissed and don’t plan to obey their regulation and suggest others resist as well. eBikes are coming whether the haters want them or not.

{off soapbox}


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett (Sep 23, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> I’ve been off TUG, but have to chime in... {explicative them!}
> 
> All through Northern CA - the State, Federal and Open Spaces have initiated a MISGUIDED ban on eBikes based on an over-interpretation of the ‘No Motorized Vehicles Allowed” regulation, with the argument that the pedal-assist is the same as all motors.
> (this regulation existed before eBikes to prevent - in one aspect - motors sparking fires, or to prevent off-road vehicles, dirt bikes from certain areas.
> ...




I hear you -
There are some places in coastal Virginia that say motorized vehicles are not allowed including ebikes
But we ignored that guideline in one designated wildlife area.  My ebike looks very similar to a regular bicycle so no problems - so far


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2020)

Yesterday - brutal climb, and the mosquitoes didn’t help other than preventing me from stopping. Got to fly down Highway 9 from Skyline (35) to get back to car. Hit 40mph!









						Relive 'TableMountain>Charcoal>SaratogaGap'
					

View my mountainbike ride: TableMountain>Charcoal>SaratogaGap




					www.relive.cc
				














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 23, 2020)

That's waaay cool! Here in Idaho, I think eMTBs or ebikes in general are allowed on trails up to class 3. (30mph-on throttle). I'd like to load that app even though I'm purely a recreational rider. Sure fun though. Strangely, TOTALLY unintentionally, when I started riding the ebike, I rode it like a scooter. Twist the throttle and go. I still do that some, but I am finding myself PEDDLING! At first, it was all I could do to lift my legs high enough to put my feet on the pedals at the top of their arc. Now, Nothin' To It! I've only been riding it a few weeks and I can actually see more strength and flexibility. Glory Be!  

Jim


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> That's waaay cool! Here in Idaho, I think eMTBs or ebikes in general are allowed on trails up to class 3. (30mph-on throttle). I'd like to load that app even though I'm purely a recreational rider. Sure fun though. Strangely, TOTALLY unintentionally, when I started riding the ebike, I rode it like a scooter. Twist the throttle and go. I still do that some, but I am finding myself PEDDLING! At first, it was all I could do to lift my legs high enough to put my feet on the pedals at the top of their arc. Now, Nothin' To It! I've only been riding it a few weeks and I can actually see more strength and flexibility. Glory Be!
> 
> Jim



Congrats!
For the last year I park next to a standard MTBer on my normal ride, and he mentioned to me today that I look like I am better shape.
I certainly feel better.
Slow and steady wins the race.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 6, 2020)

Shameless promotion dep't.

Got my first $50 Amazon credit for referring a buyer to Rad Power bikes  https://www.radpowerbikes.com/today. If anyone is contemplating buying from Rad, drop me a PM and I'll happily give you a code that will save you $50 off the cost and I'll get a credit, too.

Jim


----------



## Brett (Oct 6, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> That's waaay cool! Here in Idaho, I think eMTBs or ebikes in general are allowed on trails up to class 3. (30mph-on throttle). I'd like to load that app even though I'm purely a recreational rider. Sure fun though. Strangely, TOTALLY unintentionally, when I started riding the ebike, I rode it like a scooter. Twist the throttle and go. I still do that some, but I am finding myself PEDDLING! At first, it was all I could do to lift my legs high enough to put my feet on the pedals at the top of their arc. Now, Nothin' To It! I've only been riding it a few weeks and I can actually see more strength and flexibility. Glory Be!
> 
> Jim



I tell my wife (who rides a regular bike) I'm pedaling and getting exercise.  She doesn't believe me


----------



## easyrider (Oct 6, 2020)

We went on a 18 mile ride today. We started out at our cabin then stayed on a mountain road with views of a river and ponds. It was an absolutely gorgeous day with fall colors and a very fresh forest scent. 

I did make some changes to the e bike totes we use. I cut off all of the tote lid protrusions and glued the lid ring to the tote. I'm using a bungie cord to hold the Lectric XP together after I fold it. I think for mirrors we are going with helmet mirrors. I haven't bought the mirror yet. I don't think we need horns as we seem to able to let people know we are behind them when needed.

My son and his wife went for a short ride and really like these ebikes. I think we are on to something. 

Bill


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 8, 2020)

1000 miles of trail riding!





Not too bad considering average ride of about 12 miles.






Today’s ride - 16 miles, 2 hours, 2300 ft elevation change.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 8, 2020)

Impressed. I only have about a hundred miles on mine. Just around town, running errands and OK, I'll 'fess. It's just so much fun that I just ride to feel the sun on my face and the wind in my hair (such as it is).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 13, 2020)

Prime Day brings huge savings on electric bikes from Juiced and Amazon.










						Prime Day brings huge savings on electric bikes from Juiced and Amazon
					

Electric bicycles are booming in popularity as riders discover that they make great alternatives to public transportation and personal cars. Prime Day is a great time to snag a killer deal on a number of fun and efficient electric bicycles and even electric scooters. While you would think that...




					9to5toys.com
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (Oct 13, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Impressed. I only have about a hundred miles on mine. Just around town, running errands and OK, I'll 'fess. It's just so much fun that I just ride to feel the sun on my face and the wind in my hair (such as it is).



My guess is we have about 60 miles on our ebikes. We had planned on way more miles but because of the forest fires and unexpected happenings we haven't had the trips. That should soon change with upcoming trips.

Bill


----------



## Brett (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't know my ebike mileage but I've ridden it way over 100 miles the past several months


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 13, 2020)

PamMo said:


> I hope your son likes it, @SmithOp. We had some questions about our bikes early on, and Lectric customer support was great. No problems for the first 200 miles!
> 
> Like @easyrider and others, we're thoroughly enjoying the eBike experience. eBikes aren't allowed on the park/forest trails in Sedona (not even the pedal assist Class 1 eBikes), but they're fantastic for riding on town and forest service roads to enjoy the red rock views. We've seen several eBike tours out and about - https://ebikesedona.com/ The tours start at $90. For us, it's been super nice to roll out our front door and hit the road!



It finally arrived yesterday by Fedex, well boxed and packed, no damage. It was easy to unfold and insert the seat post, put a little air in the tires and he was off on a test ride, he loves it.

I adjusted the top speed down a bit to 15mph because he took off like a rocket! Its a bit different than my older 350W ebike, the PAS levels affect the top speed on mine. With this bike the PAS levels just seem to affect how fast you can achieve top speed, level 5 is FAST. My older bike tops out about 18mph so I will be able to keep up with him.

We will try a first ride at the beach this Friday.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## artringwald (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't need an eBike, I have bionic legs (two total knee replacements). With not much else to do this year that's safe, I rode my bike almost every day. The Twins Cites have so many bike trails, and bike lanes, I didn't get bored.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 13, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> ...put a little air in the tires and he was off on a test ride, he loves it.
> 
> I adjusted the top speed down a bit to 15mph because he took off like a rocket! ...



I'm so happy that it's worked out for you and your son, Dave!

We took ours on the road with us last month to Sedona/Tahoe/Reno, and our kids/grandson were able to try them out. After lots of instruction and gentle (but firm) warnings, our 14-year-old grandson took off and returned with a HUGE grin on his face, and he rode it on and off throughout the week. Our son and daughter-in-law went out for a 30-mile ride, and were ready to place orders when they returned. I was curious about how much power they used up, and was surprised they didn't even go down a bar. They loved the boost of the power assist, but otherwise just enjoyed the ride. I think eBikes are here to stay.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 13, 2020)

artringwald said:


> I don't need an eBike, I have bionic legs (two total knee replacements). With not much else to do this year that's safe, I rode my bike almost every day. The Twins Cites have so many bike trails, and bike lanes, I didn't get bored.
> 
> View attachment 27486



I know this thread is about eBikes, but I think this is an awesome post! With Covid stay-at-home orders, I think this is a terrific way to stay sane and healthy. Kudos to you, @artringwald!


----------



## easyrider (Oct 13, 2020)

PamMo said:


> I'm so happy that it's worked out for you and your son, Dave!
> 
> We took ours on the road with us last month to Sedona/Tahoe/Reno, and our kids/grandson were able to try them out. After lots of instruction and gentle (but firm) warnings, our 14-year-old grandson took off and returned with a HUGE grin on his face, and he rode it on and off throughout the week. Our son and daughter-in-law went out for a 30-mile ride, and were ready to place orders when they returned. I was curious about how much power they used up, and was surprised they didn't even go down a bar. They loved the boost of the power assist, but otherwise just enjoyed the ride. I think eBikes are here to stay.



I was wondering where in Sedona did you ride ? I see plenty of Jeep trails that we could ride. Plenty of road riding I guess.

Our son and his wife took a short ride on the XP's and I think they are going to buy a pair. 

Bill


----------



## artringwald (Oct 13, 2020)

PamMo said:


> I know this thread is about eBikes, but I think this is an awesome post! With Covid stay-at-home orders, I think this is a terrific way to stay sane and healthy. Kudos to you, @artringwald!


Thanks, it is a good way to stay sane. No matter how your bike is powered, you can see some great scenery. Here's just some of the many pictures I took while biking this year.









						2020 Biking - Art & Jo Ringwald
					

This gallery hosted by SmugMug; your photos look better here.




					artringwald.smugmug.com


----------



## PamMo (Oct 13, 2020)

@easyrider - Bill, we were househunting so we primarily road them all over town and the backroads to check out houses/neighborhoods at different times of the day, and talk to neighbors (everyone was curious about the eBikes). We thought about taking them out on the forest roads to get to some of our favorite hikes, but were a bit concerned about leaving them locked up at a trailhead. Would they be there when we got back? The parkway is easy and there are a lot of bikers going back and forth between Sedona and the Village of Oak Creek. Views on the parkway are great, but I think next time we'll take the bikes out on Broken Arrow and up Dry Creek Road. DH's Jeep is fine on Dry Creek, but my minivan doesn't have the clearance.

Our first love is hiking, so we're looking at the bike ride as a way to get to a trailhead!


----------



## PamMo (Oct 13, 2020)

artringwald said:


> Thanks, it is a good way to stay sane. No matter how your bike is powered, you can see some great scenery. Here's just some of the many pictures I took while biking this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree, artringwald. It's about getting out and enjoying the ride. I LOVE your water and wooded trail photos! We used to travel at least 10 months out of the year, and Covid was driving us just a_ little bit_ crazy. When we get out on a trail with the trees making a tunnel of greenery around us, I feel like the day is a win! I can actually feel my body and mind relax as the world and all its worries fade away...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 27, 2020)

Harley-Davidson unveils a gorgeous new electric bike called Serial 1










						Harley-Davidson unveils a gorgeous new electric bike called Serial 1
					

The name is a reference to the company’s first motorcycle.




					www.theverge.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 27, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Harley-Davidson unveils a gorgeous new electric bike called Serial 1


They aren't saying the price or when it will actually be available. I'm going to wager the name won't come cheap. Good lookin' ride though, in a retro sort of way.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 28, 2020)

It's styled after the first motorcycle they sold in 1903.









						Serial 1 Cycle Company | Powered by Harley-Davidson | eBicycles
					

Enjoy Every Ride. Inspired by the entrepreneurial vision of Harley-Davidson’s founders—and the revolutionary impact of their first motorcycle, affectionately referred to as “Serial Number One”—Serial 1 offers innovative eBicycles that make every ride an adventure.




					www.serial1.com


----------



## Brett (Oct 28, 2020)

artringwald said:


> It's styled after the first motorcycle they sold in 1903.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, Harley going back to their roots - the 'motor-bicycle'


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 28, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> They aren't saying the price or when it will actually be available. I'm going to wager the name won't come cheap. Good lookin' ride though, in a retro sort of way.



The press release said March 2021, I can see people buying with the next stimulus checks.

Where I ride the scales have flipped, over 75% are eBikes now. It was just the opposite a few years ago when I purchased mine. Press release said $15billion market in 2019, expected to grow 6% a year through 2025.

The belt drive is interesting, wonder how it will stay on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 28, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Harley-Davidson unveils a gorgeous new electric bike called Serial 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harley Davidson launches e bicycle 
brand, Serial 1Cycle Co. 










						Harley-Davidson launches e-bicycle brand, Serial 1 Cycle Co.
					

Harley-Davidson has created a new, separate brand with the Serial 1 Cycle Co., an e-bicycle company.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (Oct 28, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Harley Davidson launches e bicycle
> brand, Serial 1Cycle Co.
> 
> 
> ...



This doesn't surprise me. I know many Harley brand loyalists that would buy this Harley ebike just because it is a Harley. I can already see the chrome farkels and Harley ebike riding gear becoming a thing. Net will be the Harley mobility scooters, lol.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 28, 2020)

E-Bikes imports to the U.S. increasing to over 600,000 annually from 270,000 last year. This according to the industry trade group. And they say this will not keep up with demand.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 28, 2020)

One Year Later, Dept. of Interior Further Defines Rules Around E-bike use on Federal Lands
					

The US Secretary of the Interior has finalized rules for e-bike access to certain federal lands.




					www.singletracks.com
				




For Reference...









						E-bikes on public lands | Bureau of Land Management
					






					www.blm.gov
				




After many years, I am no longer donating to the Sierra Club (because of their eBike position), or POST (local open space) after listening to a BOD meeting of the Mid-Peninsula Regional Open Space Preserves for same reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Oct 28, 2020)

@DavidnRobin thanks for the update. Keeping eBikes off public trails reminds me of our early days snowboarding. Skiers hated the snotty little upstarts who were going to ruin the runs. [Sigh...] I’m glad those squabbles are over.

A person on an electric bike is no more of a threat to the enjoyment of a trail than anyone else sharing it. I’ve seen wonderful and terrible behavior by bikers, hikers, and equestrians. As an owner of a Class 2 eBike, I hate to see us singled out. A throttle is handy to get out of a jam in city traffic, but we use the pedal 99% of the time we’re riding our bikes.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 28, 2020)

I think that if you are seen pedaling, nobody will know if you even have a throttle.


----------



## Brett (Oct 29, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I think that if you are seen pedaling, nobody will know if you even have a throttle.



right, it's hard to tell the difference between bikes and ebikes


----------



## artringwald (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't think it's too hard to tell the difference. eBikes need a big battery that's easy to spot. You can also tell it's an eBike when you see a senior citizen going up a hill at 20 mph.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 29, 2020)

artringwald said:


> I don't think it's too hard to tell the difference. eBikes need a big battery that's easy to spot. You can also tell it's an eBike when you see a senior citizen going up a hill at 20 mph.


That's true, but in the context of using one on wildland trails is that Class 1 where they are 'pedal assisted' are allowed, and Class 2 which have a throttle are not so easily discerned if the throttle equipped bike is being pedaled.

To say that the recent rule changes are unclear is understatement.

Jim


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 29, 2020)

artringwald said:


> I don't think it's too hard to tell the difference. eBikes need a big battery that's easy to spot. You can also tell it's an eBike when you see a senior citizen going up a hill at 20 mph.



I know your joking, but it is a misconception that these bikes go uphill at 20mph. I average about 8mph - why? Because of the gear one must be in to climb a hill. The 20mph is for high gears and not low gears used to go uphill.
By uphill - I mean up a reasonable steep hill, not a slight incline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 29, 2020)

Just like a regular Bike - it hurts to fall just as much from an eBike.
Fractured my collarbone last week - front wheel washed out going around a gravelly turn - landed on my shoulder - Ouch!
Hopefully my AC joint is okay.

Both times I have fractured a bone have been due to MTBing - broke my shoulder blade 20 years ago going over handlebar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Oct 29, 2020)

Several years ago my brother was going around a corner and his back tire hit a patch of sand. The tire slide out and he got road rash on the side of his leg. The next week he had a dermatologist appointment. When the doctor asked him what happened to his leg, he replied "asphalt allergy". After the doctor stopped laughing, he asked if he could take a picture of the "allergy site" and use it in a presentation at a conference. My brother agreed and the attendees probably got a good laugh too.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 29, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> I know your joking, but it is a misconception that these bikes go uphill at 20mph. I average about 8mph - why? Because of the gear one must be in to climb a hill. The 20mph is for high gears and not low gears used to go uphill.
> By uphill - I mean up a reasonable steep hill, not a slight incline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did mean a slight incline, because even that can slow me down as eBikes go whizzing by. I usually don't get passed on level trails, but if I was riding an eBike, I'd put it into battery saver mode when I wasn't going up a hill. 

Sorry to hear about your accident, and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brett (Oct 29, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Just like a regular Bike - it hurts to fall just as much from an eBike.
> Fractured my collarbone last week - front wheel washed out going around a gravelly turn - landed on my shoulder - Ouch!
> Hopefully my AC joint is okay.
> 
> ...



also wishing you a speedy recovery
no mountain trails in coastal Va. but for me cars are always a concern when riding on streets


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2020)

Well, after a couple of false starts, I've learned I can't balance a two-wheel electric bike with any sense of confidence that I won't fall over sideways.  With my artificial knee joints, that could be catastrophic.  So after a lot of reflection, I finally broke down and ordered an electric trike.  I looked them all over, and finally decided on a Eunorau, from Electric Bike Paradise. I think it'll do nicely, and no risk of falling over.  I hope. 









						BTN Eunorau 48V/12.5Ah 500W Folding Electric Trike NEW-TRIKE
					

BTN Eunorau 48V/12.5Ah 500W Folding Electric Trike NEW-TRIKE    A Gorgeously Designed Cargo Bike Modern Urban Living!  Do you need a heavy-duty cargo bike for commute or utility purposes? Do you want something that is made for convenience? Electric bicycles are an excellent choice for transport...




					www.electricbikeparadise.com
				




Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks great, Dave. You'll be a regular Hells Angel out on the trails!  not to mention the envy of all the other ebikers at the grocery store. I find somebody looking mine over darn near every time I'm out errand running. Can't wait to see it.

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Well, after a couple of false starts, I've learned I can't balance a two-wheel electric bike with any sense of confidence that I won't fall over sideways.  With my artificial knee joints, that could be catastrophic.  So after a lot of reflection, I finally broke down and ordered an electric trike.  I looked them all over, and finally decided on a Eunorau, from Electric Bike Paradise. I think it'll do nicely, and no risk of falling over.  I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woo Hoo. Foldable trike. Looks like you have room for the ice chest.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Looks great, Dave. You'll be a regular Hells Angel out on the trails!  not to mention the envy of all the other ebikers at the grocery store. I find somebody looking mine over darn near every time I'm out errand running. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> Jim



Thanks, Jim.  I'm excited to get it, so I can get out on the road. My Jeff has his folding Rad Power Bikes Step Thru 2, and we want to ride the hills together. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Woo Hoo. Foldable trike. Looks like you have room for the ice chest.
> 
> Bill



I think this thing will carry all the gear.  The folding gives kind of a weird profile, since the two back wheels stay the same distance apart. But any folding is better than none.  I'll likely use the folding feature more for garage storage, than for trying to pack it into my car.  But we'll see.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 30, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Well, after a couple of false starts, I've learned I can't balance a two-wheel electric bike with any sense of confidence that I won't fall over sideways.  With my artificial knee joints, that could be catastrophic.  So after a lot of reflection, I finally broke down and ordered an electric trike.  I looked them all over, and finally decided on a Eunorau, from Electric Bike Paradise. I think it'll do nicely, and no risk of falling over.  I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure about this?? The website says 'Pre-Order. ETA 90 days or more'. Did you actually talk to this 'Ebike Paradise'? Did you give them money? I'm getting some red flags. Hope it works out well for you. The bike looks OK, but is Chinese (aren't they all?} and no real rundown on components except the derailleur (Shimano). Keep us posted.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 31, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Are you sure about this?? The website says 'Pre-Order. ETA 90 days or more'. Did you actually talk to this 'Ebike Paradise'? Did you give them money? I'm getting some red flags. Hope it works out well for you. The bike looks OK, but is Chinese (aren't they all?} and no real rundown on components except the derailleur (Shimano). Keep us posted.
> 
> Jim



I did talk to them, and because of demand, things are backordered. (Story of my life of late - everything is on backorder.) Lots of other ebike sellers are also on backorder. They told me they expect these by mid-December, so only about a six week wait.  Watch some video reviews for more details about the features. 




This is a nice bike.  I have a specific need, so I'm willing to wait. 

Dave


----------



## Brett (Oct 31, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I think this thing will carry all the gear.  The folding gives kind of a weird profile, since the two back wheels stay the same distance apart. But any folding is better than none.  I'll likely use the folding feature more for garage storage, than for trying to pack it into my car.  But we'll see.
> 
> Dave



looks like it could be heavy - maybe get a ramp and roll it into your car


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I did talk to them, and because of demand, things are backordered. (Story of my life of late - everything is on backorder.) Lots of other ebike sellers are also on backorder. They told me they expect these by mid-December, so only about a six week wait.  Watch some video reviews for more details about the features.
> 
> This is a nice bike.  I have a specific need, so I'm willing to wait.


The doggies are just gonna LOVE those baskets! Don't tell 'em and get them all excited before they get a ride.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 31, 2020)

Brett said:


> looks like it could be heavy - maybe get a ramp and roll it into your car



We'll see how it works out.  It is for sure heavier than a two wheeler.  If it ends up not fitting, I may get a hitch platform and carry it on the back of my SUV.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 31, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> The doggies are just gonna LOVE those baskets! Don't tell 'em and get them all excited before they get a ride.



Don't tell 'em.  Gotta keep up some element of surprise. 

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Nov 14, 2020)

Just a heads up on an Amazon lightning deal for the famous Bikeroo oversized seat. Its over half off.

Bill



			https://www.amazon.com/Bikeroo-Oversized-Comfort-Comfortable-Replacement/dp/B01MF8TO1P/ref=gbps_tit___22f0acad?smid=AMMCSA2YF4K1W&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExRDhTT1pNSVMwVUM0JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNjg1MjEwMTZEMUlMUVZQU1JRJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA4MjM3MjcxRVAyWU1YSkUzMVY1JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfZ2JfbWFpbl9zdXBwbGUmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 14, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Just a heads up on an Amazon lightning deal for the famous Bikeroo oversized seat. Its over half off.
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...



Just ordered one for my Jeff's bike.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Just a heads up on an Amazon lightning deal for the famous Bikeroo oversized seat. Its over half off.
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...


That's a good buy. I ordered one for my Runner too. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Born2Travel (Nov 15, 2020)

What was the price?  $39.99 now.  I just saw this.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 15, 2020)

Born2Travel said:


> What was the price?  $39.99 now.  I just saw this.



I think it was about $27 yesterday. $39 isn't a bad deal on that particular bike seat, imo.

Bill


----------



## Brett (Nov 16, 2020)

My older regular padded bike seat works fine on the ebike.
Or maybe my butt has gotten bigger and wider ...


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 16, 2020)

Harley-Davidson has announced pricing for their new e-bikes. They'll have 4 models from $3,399 TO $4,999. They will be EU spec (250W/20mph/pedal assist- no throttle)

Include me out. The name badge isn't worth that much to me.

Details: https://www.theverge.com/2020/11/16/21564315/harley-davidson-ebikes-serial-1-price-specs-date

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Just a heads up on an Amazon lightning deal for the famous Bikeroo oversized seat. Its over half off


The new seat arrived today. I got it installed and took a test ride. Wow! What a difference! The only gripe I have with the RadRunner is with no suspension bits it rides ROUGH! So a suspension seat post and this cushy, springer, WIDE seat, it made a world of difference. And for the middle of November in Idaho, to be able to go for a ride in my shirtsleeves was a special treat. When I got home, I plugged it in so the battery will be topped off for a while. We expect some inclement weather for the next week or so, so I don't know when I'll get in the next bike ride.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 17, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> The new seat arrived today. I got it installed and took a test ride. Wow! What a difference! The only gripe I have with the RadRunner is with no suspension bits it rides ROUGH! So a suspension seat post and this cushy, springer, WIDE seat, it made a world of difference. And for the middle of November in Idaho, to be able to go for a ride in my shirtsleeves was a special treat. When I got home, I plugged it in so the battery will be topped off for a while. We expect some inclement weather for the next week or so, so I don't know when I'll get in the next bike ride.
> 
> Jim



Got our seat yesterday.  Talk about fast delivery! 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Got our seat yesterday.  Talk about fast delivery!


Most of our Amazon stuff comes from N. Las Vegas. You might even get same-day delivery to Mesquite.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 17, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Most of our Amazon stuff comes from N. Las Vegas. You might even get same-day delivery to Mesquite.



Haven't noticed any same day delivery, but definitely have had next day. I didn't know about the NLV shipment location.  But come to think of it, I do see a lot of Amazon trucks on the freeway around here. Good to know!

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2020)

Lectic is having a Black Friday sale that includes the pannier, wide seat and suspension seat post. 

Bill









						Lectric XP (Black: Black Friday Bundle)
					

*In Stock, Limited Quantities for the Black Friday Bundle *Due to Demand, Shipping will take 1-3 Weeks Product Description: The XP is your gateway to adventure. The 500W motor allows you to get class 3 performance and conquer any hill in your path. The bike is powered by a high-performance LG...




					lectricebikes.com


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 27, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Lectic is having a Black Friday sale that includes the pannier, wide seat and suspension seat post.
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...



Heck of a deal!

Dave


----------



## kckaren21 (Nov 27, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Lectic is having a Black Friday sale that includes the pannier, wide seat and suspension seat post.
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...



Thanks Bill! I read and watched the reviews on ElectricBikeReviews.com and had DH order one for me for Christmas! (Lucky guy, I made it easy for him!) That website seems a great place for ebike research.

Here is a link for other Black Friday deals on electric bikes:




__





						2020 Black Friday Cyber Monday Ebike Deals
					

Hi guys! Every year, companies have these special Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals... Some companies have approached me with affiliate links and stuff, but I'd like to be neutral and as inclusive as possible. Please share whatever you find (whether you're an individual or company) by...




					electricbikereview.com


----------



## Brett (Nov 28, 2020)

kckaren21 said:


> Thanks Bill! I read and watched the reviews on ElectricBikeReviews.com and had DH order one for me for Christmas! (Lucky guy, I made it easy for him!) That website seems a great place for ebike research.
> 
> Here is a link for other Black Friday deals on electric bikes:
> 
> ...



Probably going to be a lot of ebike deals this month and next
But I already have one ebike, don't need another.


----------



## Wyominguy (Nov 28, 2020)

My brother just purchased a new model from Specialized for his wife that weighs well under 40 lbs and costs around $4,000. They were at the dealer and these new models had just arrived that afternoon. It looks great and will do about 70 miles and up to 28 mph.

Neil


----------



## easyrider (Dec 15, 2020)

Recently we stayed at Sedona Summit Resort. We brought the ebikes. We tried to ride the single track trails near the resort but decided it was too much effort. No one gave us any bad comments about being on these trails. We then rode to other areas and some of the packed short dirt single track trails at the bottom of Thunder Mountain were ridable but not too much fun. We mostly stayed on the sidewalks and asphalt. We did drive to the Grand Canyon and began to ride from the visitor center to Hermits Nest but decided that it was too cold and breezy. 

After that week we went to Worldmark Lake Havasu. We rode the ebikes from the resort through a park then over the London Bridge to loop the island trail. I think a motorcycle would have been better for me because of all of the dunes and trails.

I'm finding the ebikes to be fun but kind of limited to hard surfaces.

Bill


----------



## twise625 (Dec 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I did make some changes to the e bike totes we use. I cut off all of the tote lid protrusions and glued the lid ring to the tote. I'm using a bungie cord to hold the Lectric XP together after I fold it. I think for mirrors we are going with helmet mirrors. I haven't bought the mirror yet. I don't think we need horns as we seem to able to let people know we are behind them when needed.


I just purchased a couple Lectric XP step-throughs!  Very excited to take them with us to Panama City Beach in January.  I am looking at 40 gallon wheeled totes for transport and storage.  Do you think the wheels on the tote will be a problem with fitting the bikes in?

Sterilite 40 Gal. Wheeled Industrial Tote Black Set of 2 - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


----------



## kckaren21 (Dec 21, 2020)

twise625 said:


> I just purchased a couple Lectric XP step-throughs!  Very excited to take them with us to Panama City Beach in January.  I am looking at 40 gallon wheeled totes for transport and storage.  Do you think the wheels on the tote will be a problem with fitting the bikes in?
> 
> Sterilite 40 Gal. Wheeled Industrial Tote Black Set of 2 - Walmart.com - Walmart.com



I don't think it will fit, according to their websites: "37"x18"x27" Folded dimensions brings the bike down to a fraction of its size so you can take it with you on all your adventures."  while the storage container is: Overall Assembled Size: 36 3/4" x 21 3/8" x 18"

Congrats on your purchase! We are hoping ours will arrive soon. We ordered on Black Friday and it said 1-3 weeks delivery time. 
It loooks like the price is the same as Black Friday, $899 still


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2020)

twise625 said:


> I just purchased a couple Lectric XP step-throughs!  Very excited to take them with us to Panama City Beach in January.  I am looking at 40 gallon wheeled totes for transport and storage.  Do you think the wheels on the tote will be a problem with fitting the bikes in?
> 
> Sterilite 40 Gal. Wheeled Industrial Tote Black Set of 2 - Walmart.com - Walmart.com



Maybe. The 40 gallon tote we use measures about 38 1/4 x 21 3/4 x 17 and the one with wheels measures 36 3/4 x 21 3/8 x 18 . Mine is tight in the side at 21 3/4 and the length of 38 1/4 is just right but tight. I don't remove or fold the pedals. 

I don't know that wheels matter because the tote slides pretty easy. I drag ours from the garage to the suv.

I used this video to help me. The only thing I had a problem with was gluing the cut yellow top to the tote. The glue doesn't hold up too good. I plan on using pop rivets eventually. The lid provides a bit more strength but the big benefit is having the slots for tying off the ebikes.

Bill

The lows tote. https://www.lowes.com/pd/COMMANDER-...lack-Yellow-Tote-with-Latching-Lid/1000225777


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> For our first ebike we thinking a folding fat tire type like maybe a Fiido. I don't know the brands and the brands I do know like BMW are too expensive for a first ebike. I'm thinking between $800 and $1200 is where I want to be on price. I think we will be using these on trips to National Parks and other similar places. I like folding ebike designs because they could fit in the back of the suv.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill


The only E bikes allowed in National parks are E1, unless you have a disability. E1 are the peer assist type, they don't go unless you are pedaling at the same time.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2020)

MommaBear said:


> The only E bikes allowed in National parks are E1, unless you have a disability. E1 are the peer assist type, they don't go unless you are pedaling at the same time.


Don't know how heavily that's enforced. Two weeks ago we were in Zions N.P. In Utah and there were a few small groups of ebikes including some Lectric XP's. Point being that a casual observer simply can't tell what class an ebike is in unless the operator coasts by at 30+ mph.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2020)

MommaBear said:


> The only E bikes allowed in National parks are E1, unless you have a disability. E1 are the peer assist type, they don't go unless you are pedaling at the same time.



We rode our Lectric XP's on some trails in Sedona with no problem. The single track bike trails are not really where we liked to ride. We rode some bike trails behind Sedona Summit Resort but decided it was too hard on the ebikes and us.  We also went to the Grand Canyon and rode from the visitor center to Hermits Rest and back. 

We also ride on side walks, park trails, beaches, roads and highways. Not a fan of highways.   

Bill


----------



## twise625 (Dec 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Maybe. The 40 gallon tote we use measures about 38 1/4 x 21 3/4 x 17 and the one with wheels measures 36 3/4 x 21 3/8 x 18 . Mine is tight in the side at 21 3/4 and the length of 38 1/4 is just right but tight. I don't remove or fold the pedals.
> 
> I don't know that wheels matter because the tote slides pretty easy. I drag ours from the garage to the suv.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, I watched the video and ended up ordering 2 of the 40 gallon Commander totes that he used - why re-invent the wheel?


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 15, 2021)

Well, at long last, my Electric Trike arrived the other day.  Assembly was a piece of cake, minimal tweaking required, and it was ready to go.  (Install the front wheel and seat, plug in the motor's electric connection, put air in the tires, and charge the battery.)  It rides like the wind, very stable and easy for this wobbly guy to manage.  After two failed attempts with ordered (and later, returned) two-wheelers, this three-wheeler was definitely the right choice to make. It took about ten weeks to get here, (Christmas slowed everything down), but it arrived without a scratch.  Pictures are below, of the eTrike, and also the Rad PowerBike Step Thru 2 we got for my husband.  If anyone wants information on either bike, let me know.

Dave, (soon to be pedal-happy...)


----------



## Karen G (Jan 15, 2021)

Dave, that looks really cool! The weather is so nice for a bike ride now. Enjoy!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 15, 2021)

Karen G said:


> Dave, that looks really cool! The weather is so nice for a bike ride now. Enjoy!



Thanks!  I'm ready to get out of the house, social-distanced, and get some fresh air.  This thing will be just the ticket! There are a million bike trails here, and a lot of less-traveled side roads. It's going to be great! 

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Well, at long last, my Electric Trike arrived the other day.  Assembly was a piece of cake, minimal tweaking required, and it was ready to go.  (Install the front wheel and seat, plug in the motor's electric connection, put air in the tires, and charge the battery.)  It rides like the wind, very stable and easy for this wobbly guy to manage.  After two failed attempts with ordered (and later, returned) two-wheelers, this three-wheeler was definitely the right choice to make. It took about ten weeks to get here, (Christmas slowed everything down), but it arrived without a scratch.  Pictures are below, of the eTrike, and also the Rad PowerBike Step Thru 2 we got for my husband.  If anyone wants information on either bike, let me know.
> 
> Dave, (soon to be peddle-happy...)
> 
> View attachment 31133 View attachment 31134 View attachment 31135 View attachment 31136



Nice ride Dave !!! 

Bill


----------



## Cornell (Jan 15, 2021)

Karen G said:


> Dave, that looks really cool! The weather is so nice for a bike ride now. Enjoy!


You desert people love to rub it in!  

(enjoy it! and yes, I'm jealous!)


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Nice ride Dave !!!
> 
> Bill



Thanks, Bill!  It's been a long time getting here, but I'm glad to finally have the ebike that works best for me. Since both bikes fold up (to a degree) the next step will be seeing if I can fit them both in the back of my SUV.  Stay tuned!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 15, 2021)

Cornell said:


> You desert people love to rub it in!
> 
> (enjoy it! and yes, I'm jealous!)



Sorry, not sorry.  There are so many reasons why I moved here - this is only one of them!  

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jan 16, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks!  I'm ready to get out of the house, social-distanced, and get some fresh air.  This thing will be just the ticket! There are a million bike trails here, and a lot of less-traveled side roads. It's going to be great!
> 
> Dave



looks good -   I might take the ebike down to Florida


----------



## kckaren21 (Feb 2, 2021)

While I am enjoying my Lectric XP, it is heavy. I like to pedal (I want the workout), but when I switch back to my regular bike, I find it easier to ride. It is nice to know I can use the pedal assist and throttle when I want it, so I feel better going on longer rides. DH and I ride to the beach regularly, and partway back we switch bikes. It is noticeable how much lighter (and smaller) my regular bike is, 27 lbs vs ~65 lbs. So, I almost prefer my regular bike. 

The folded size of 37"x18"x27" is actually pretty big, and the weight makes it harder to transport than I thought. I may have made a different purchase if I had been able to see the bike in person and compare it with other ebikes.


----------



## twise625 (Feb 2, 2021)

kckaren21 said:


> While I am enjoying my Lectric XP, it is heavy. I like to pedal (I want the workout), but when I switch back to my regular bike, I find it easier to ride. It is nice to know I can use the pedal assist and throttle when I want it, so I feel better going on longer rides. DH and I ride to the beach regularly, and partway back we switch bikes. It is noticeable how much lighter (and smaller) my regular bike is, 27 lbs vs ~65 lbs. So, I almost prefer my regular bike.
> 
> The folded size of 37"x18"x27" is actually pretty big, and the weight makes it harder to transport than I thought. I may have made a different purchase if I had been able to see the bike in person and compare it with other ebikes.


Join the Lectric facebook group - I see people listing their almost new bikes there all the time and essentially getting what they paid for them out of it because of the long wait times for new bikes.


----------



## kckaren21 (Feb 2, 2021)

twise625 said:


> Join the Lectric facebook group - I see people listing their almost new bikes there all the time and essentially getting what they paid for them out of it because of the long wait times for new bikes.



Thanks for the suggestion! I did not know about that group. I was feeling resigned, but glad to know of this - thanks!
Re the long wait time: we ordered my bike on Black Friday, Nov 26, and didn't get it until after Christmas, so I was the disappointed kid on Christmas morning when I didn't get my bike...lolz


----------



## Brett (Feb 2, 2021)

kckaren21 said:


> While I am enjoying my Lectric XP, it is heavy. I like to pedal (I want the workout), but when I switch back to my regular bike, I find it easier to ride. It is nice to know I can use the pedal assist and throttle when I want it, so I feel better going on longer rides. DH and I ride to the beach regularly, and partway back we switch bikes. It is noticeable how much lighter (and smaller) my regular bike is, 27 lbs vs ~65 lbs. So, I almost prefer my regular bike.
> 
> The folded size of 37"x18"x27" is actually pretty big, and the weight makes it harder to transport than I thought. I may have made a different purchase if I had been able to see the bike in person and compare it with other ebikes.



yes, being able to test drive and handle an ebike prior to purchase is important


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 2, 2021)

Brett said:


> yes, being able to test drive and handle an ebike prior to purchase is important



+1 for this.  If I'd been able to do that with the two false-starts I had with two-wheeler bikes, I'd have saved myself a lot of hassle and time.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 5, 2021)

avensis said:


> Hello, could you please tell us what ebike works best for you ?


These are America's largest selling ebikes. You can compare them along with your wants/needs/desires.
www.radpowerbikes.com


----------



## easyrider (Feb 5, 2021)

avensis said:


> Hello, could you please tell us what ebike works best for you ?



We really didn't compare different ebikes by riding them. The ebikes we bought were suggested on this thread. I did look at youtube videos but for the most part decided by price point and recommendations. The things I wanted most out of an ebike was 1. compact foldable  2. reputable company 3. powerful battery 4. easy to get parts and accessories 5. decent price in case the ebike thing wasn't for us.

The Lectric ebike is what we bought. We use them for goofing around as we are not serious bike riders. They are easy to transport. The battery is removable so taking these bikes on trips is easy because we can charge the battery in the room without the bike. The battery weighs about 15 - 20 pounds so removing these makes lifting the bikes into the suv easier. Our ebikes came fully loaded and so far we have added only the big bike seat. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 5, 2021)

As I explained upthread, I found out the hard way that due to ebike weight and physical balance issues I have, a two-wheel ebike didn't work for me.  I eventually ordered a three-wheel electric bike (etrike) from an online vendor. It is imported by a Las Vegas company called BTN, and sold under the weird name _Eunorau_ (as in *EU*rope *NOR*th america *AU*stralia), the locations where the etrike is sold. It is a well made, fully-featured, folding electric trike, and I am very pleased. 

Search online for "Eunorau Trike" to find several vendors selling it. The pricing seems to be the same with each vendor.  I purchased mine from a company in Wyoming, mainly because they don't charge sales tax outside of that state. These electric trikes are not inexpensive, so the sales tax savings is worth it.

Dave


----------



## Brett (Feb 6, 2021)

Consumer Reports periodically reviews ebikes


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 6, 2021)

I am also in the market $1300 and highly suggest renting first to try different brands it’s short money for a large purchase. We rode on bike paths for 3 hrs about 22 miles. Tried Rad Rover first it’s a heavy bike 70lbs. with super fat tires and a large step through frame 750 watts. They sell smaller frames and also folding ebikes which I will rent next. Easy to use long lasting battery but at 70lbs heavy for the Rover frame was too big for me. 
Next trip we rented Magnum from another shop with smaller wheels and step through frame with 350 watt motor a different feel and won’t go as far as RAD.
 You don’t want to run out of power even though we did not use the throttle a lot on RAD it happened with one bike that was not fully charged and it was not fun to ride 11miles back without any assist.
Both had throttles  overall I preferred RAD but would opt for the smaller wheel step through frame and definitely recommend a  padded seat and folding basket. There is a $225 discount if we bought 2 Rads from the rental shop who only rents that brand and could be used even if we purchase them online. Thanks for the Costco tip.
They are great fun and can cost well over $3000 depending what brand you choose but definitely an important factor is how many watts.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 9, 2021)

New E-BIKE act introduces 30% US federal tax credit for electric bicycle purchases.










						New E-BIKE act introduces 30% US federal tax credit for electric bicycle purchases
					

Federal legislation was introduced today to create a federal tax incentive for the purchase of electric bicycles in the US....




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> New E-BIKE act introduces 30% US federal tax credit for electric bicycle purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reading through this article to the end, it appears if this legislation is signed into law, it will not be retroactive. So the money you've already spent for an electric bike won't qualify. Doesn't help me at all.

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 26, 2021)

These are the low-cost electric motorcycles that Americans can buy now.










						These are the low-cost electric motorcycles that Americans can buy now
					

While many electric motorcycles are still plagued by high prices, there are a surprising number of affordable options on the market in North America. All of the electric motorcycles featured here are either already rolling on America’s roads or are expected to become available in the coming...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (Feb 26, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> New E-BIKE act introduces 30% US federal tax credit for electric bicycle purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



federal government tax subsidies for ebikes 
Could have used it last year


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hilarious 'Time To BuyAn E-bike' video will convince you to ride an electric bicycle.










						Hilarious 'Time To Buy An E-bike' video will convince you to ride an electric bicycle
					

As electric bicycle sales have soared to record numbers lately, fewer people are needing much convincing to get out of a car and onto a fun, energy efficient e-bike. But for the few left scratching their heads and wondering what all the fuss is about, this video is for you. The 5-minute video is...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (Mar 2, 2021)

Faster and No Sweat --  the E-Bike Boom

*https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/02/travel/ebikes-bike-sharing-us.html*

Social-distancing, sustainability and accessibility helped accelerate e-biking during the pandemic, and the trend is showing up in urban bike-sharing programs.

“Putting a little bit of a motor on it makes cycling more attractive to a wider and aging audience,”

As with all bicycles during the pandemic, electric bikes, or those with battery-powered motors to handle propulsion, boomed.  sales of e-bikes grew 145 percent in 2020 compared to 2019, outpacing sales of all bikes, which were up 65 percent.

“Covid was able to highlight micromobility as an essential transportation service, filling in where transit service stopped or where gaps existed and helping essential workers get to work,” said Samantha Herr, the executive director of the North American Bikeshare Association.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 7, 2021)

Electric bicycle prices are rising, and it's not only
 because the tariff exceptions expired - Electre.









						Electric bicycle prices are rising, and it's not only because the tariff exceptions expired
					

Electric bicycle prices have followed a bit of a roller-coaster trajectory over the last few years. While there are still several great options for low-cost e-bikes on the market, prices are currently trending back up. Here’s why. The on-going trade war between the US and China isn’t the only...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 20, 2021)

Awesomely Weird Alibaba EV of the Week: $950 sidecar electric drift trike.










						Awesomely Weird Alibaba EV of the Week: $900 electric drift trike, with a sidecar!
					

What could be a worse idea than flying around corners at high speeds on an unstable tricycle with intentionally low traction wheels? How about adding a high torque motor and doing the whole thing with a small child tied down next to you? This electric drift trike with a sidecar makes it possible...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 26, 2021)

These big e-bike companies were just forced to raise prices. Here's why.










						Prices on the rise: More major US e-bike companies hike prices under cost squeeze
					

The electric bicycle market in the US is being squeezed from multiple directions at once, forcing prices higher. That could threaten the increased rate of e-bike adoption at a time when e-bike sales have been soaring. The latest major e-bike manufacturer to announce a price increase in the...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 31, 2021)

Gocycle launches new high-tech 4th-gen folding e-bikes with big upgrades.










						Gocycle unveils 4th-generation fast-folding automotive-inspired electric bikes
					

Before today, Gocycle already had some of the fanciest folders in the e-bike world, but the company’s new fourth generation e-bikes are set to increase the lead. The new models announced today include the Gocycle G4, G4i, and G4i+.  We’re now getting our first look at the new models after...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2021)

You know how it is when you get a new car, and you see the exact make and model as yours?  And you think, "Hey, that's my car!!"

Well that happened to me today at the Post Office, but it was about my ebike.  I saw the guy driving this along the roadway, and I said, "Hey, that's my bike!!"  I pulled into the Post Office parking lot just after, and as I was getting out of my car, this guy rolls up on the ebike.  I talked with him for a few minutes, and we shared comments about the bike.  Pretty cool to see my bike's twin on the road here.  Have you ever seen your ebike's twin out on the road?

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 31, 2021)

Cool! Maybe you'll find a buddy to ride with. I know there are some like mine hereabouts, because my bike shop has assembled them, but I haven't run across any 'sister ships'.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2021)

Himiway Escape e-bike review: A fast, powerful and cheap electric moped.










						Himiway Escape electric moped review: Good, fast, and cheap – Can you really have all 3?
					

As the old adage goes, “Good, fast, cheap. Pick two.” While that’s largely been the case in the electric bicycle world, the Himiway Escape may just break the mold and offer up the elusive trifecta. If the Himiway Escape electric moped looks familiar, that’s because you’ve seen it before on...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 5, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Himiway Escape e-bike review: A fast, powerful and cheap electric moped.


Boy, I wish this had been available before I plunked the $$ for my Rad, but do I REALLY need a +30mph bike? Oh, AND the Rad is $500 less.


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 5, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks, Brett.  There are so many terms and features on these things that are new to me.  It's a learning experience, for sure.  I do plan to visit a store, if only to try riding one and deciding if this is something I really want.  Lots of hills where I've moved, plenty of off-road trails, and plenty of adventure waiting for me.  It'd be great to be able to explore the area without killing myself.
> 
> Now, (without me hijacking this thread), I need to find out what my neighbors are talking about when they refer to "driving a Razor off-road."  I know about those little Razor scooters, but they seem to be referring to an off-road vehicle of some sort.  More to learn...
> 
> Dave


Its a very expensive and very fast off road ATV. Think corvette like performance of an off-road ATV. My niebor up north has one.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 5, 2021)

It's finally getting warm enough to ride the ebikes. I find that I'm not to interested in riding around home. The area up by our cabin is still too cold. Maybe next month.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 5, 2021)

MrockStar said:


> Its a very expensive and very fast off road ATV. Think corvette like performance of an off-road ATV. My niebor up north has one.



Since I posted that I've learned about, seen, heard, and dodged out of the way of a few of these things.  They're extremely popular here, and Mesquite even allows them to be driven on certain city streets.  Desert living has certain benefits.

Dave


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 5, 2021)

They can be driven on all roads except state M-letter roads and highways around my cottage and all Roscommon county. Thinking i will get one to use as my second car when i retire up there in a few years.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 5, 2021)

MrockStar said:


> They can be driven on all roads except state M-letter roads and highways around my cottage and all Roscommon county. Thinking i will get one to use as my second car when i retire up there in a few years.



When you're ready to buy, make a road trip down here. There are always a bunch for sale in my neighborhood.  Driving around, past open garage doors, there's a For Sale sign hanging on the back of many Razor and similar type ATVs.  (Golf carts, too, if you need one of those.)  One guy has several ATVs in his garage, and always has a sign or two out there.  I think he buys and sells them out of his house.

Dave


----------



## Brett (Apr 26, 2021)

There Are Lots of Different E-Bikes. Here’s Your Guide to Picking the Right One.
From watts to warranties, there’s a lot to consider before buying an electric bike. Our columnist tests out models from Specialized, Rad Power, Canyon and VanMoof

https://www.wsj.com/articles/there-...ur-guide-to-picking-the-right-one-11619355600


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 20, 2021)

It's just science: New study shows exactly how much exercise e-bikes offer.










						The science is clear: Electric bicycles provide a good workout (and here's the proof)
					

These days electric bicycles have become a common form of transportation and recreation. But while pedal-assist e-bikes that provide motor...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (May 20, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> It's just science: New study shows exactly how much exercise e-bikes offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shocking news funded by an electric bike manufacturer !

But it could be true





https://www.nytimes.com/2021/05/19/well/move/*bikes-exercise-workouts*.html


----------



## PigsDad (May 20, 2021)

Is anyone planning to getting a Porsche eBike?  It's a bargain at $10,700.  






						Porsche Driver's Selection - Tequipment Accessories - Porsche Classic Parts
					






					shop.porscheusa.com


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> Is anyone planning to getting a Porsche eBike?  It's a bargain at $10,700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably not. Although with fancy-talk specs like those, I'm probably missing out.  (I never knew a bicycle had a cockpit.)  I wonder if it has a Blaupunkt stereo?   

Dave


----------



## PigsDad (May 20, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I wonder if it has a Blaupunkt stereo?


"You don’t need a quadraphonic Blaupunkt. What you need is a curveball."

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (May 20, 2021)

Plenty of 'mission creep' in ebikes. Saw a review the other day of one with two 2,000 watt motors, two 52v batteries, capable of ' 'two wheel burnouts' and 100kmph speed! Does ANYBODY need such a bicycle??? And buyers of these gripe that they can't ride them on sidewalks, paths, and bike lanes. Plumb NUTZ! Just ask Simon Cowell.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 20, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> It's just science: New study shows exactly how much exercise e-bikes offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don’t need Science… I can tell by my heart rate and how long to cool down.
Did a 21 miler the other day (90 minutes) out in the SF Bay Lands - flat, but with 30mph head wind.
Then again I am on a Class 1 29er MTB.
Love the eBike for head wind, and hills.
I just hit 1400 miles on my Trek Rail 7
(had an injury timeout - broke collarbone…)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2021)

It was warm enough the other day so I set up our ebikes and decided to ride the BMW 1200 gs instead. We rode through Oregon on a 3 day trip. Made it home and while going up the driveway I had to slow way down as someone had parked in the middle of the driveway. Dropped the GS resulting in a bent the crash bar and pannier rack. I had to lift that 600 pounds of bike up while on a steep hill and walk backward to the road. 

We stayed two nights at the Inn at Bachelor and rode the area. It was really a fun time.

Bill


----------



## Brett (May 21, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Plenty of 'mission creep' in ebikes. Saw a review the other day of one with two 2,000 watt motors, two 52v batteries, capable of ' 'two wheel burnouts' and 100kmph speed! Does ANYBODY need such a bicycle??? And buyers of these gripe that they can't ride them on sidewalks, paths, and bike lanes. Plumb NUTZ! Just ask Simon Cowell.



yes, at that point they are electric motorcycles


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 23, 2021)

The Torque 1 is the lowest cost e-bike on the market with a torque sensor.










						The new Torque 1 e-bike may be the most affordable torque sensor-based electric bike yet
					

The Torque 1 electric commuter bike from St Petersberg, Florida-based Ride Scoozy may just be one of the most affordable...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 1, 2021)

Battery swapping war heats up globally for electric motorcycles, scooters.










						Electric motorbike battery-swapping war heats up as KYMCO's Ionex signs Super SOCO, FELO
					

KYMCO is making a play for king of the battery-swapping hill, signing on two more electric motorcycle manufacturers for its...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Cornell (Jun 2, 2021)

The Fast and the Furious: Electric Bikers and Cyclists Compete for Trail Space
					

Traditional bicyclists says e-bikers zip by recklessly, motorized bike enthusiasts say pedal crowd can be just as bad; “increasing rudeness.”




					www.wsj.com


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 2, 2021)

Cornell said:


> The Fast and the Furious: Electric Bikers and Cyclists Compete for Trail Space
> 
> 
> Traditional bicyclists says e-bikers zip by recklessly, motorized bike enthusiasts say pedal crowd can be just as bad; “increasing rudeness.”
> ...



I don't have a lot of respect for whining bicyclists. Move over.  This is not a new situation.  

When I lived on Orcas Island, in Washington state's beautiful San Juan Islands 30 years ago, there was an ongoing issue with off-island bicycle companies trucking in van loads of people from other areas, turning them loose on rented bicycles, then collecting them at the end of the day, and leaving the island.  In the meantime, these hordes of inconsiderate bicyclists, (sometimes dozens in a group), would pedal around, without a care in the world.  They'd ride three or four abreast, blocking the road to vehicles behind them, who were residents trying to get to work, or get their kids to school, or catch the ferry off-island.  They'd park their bikes in a big cluster in the middle of the road around blind corners, while they trespassed onto private property to eat the fruit and berries they "found."  (I caught one group on my property, where they'd entered my front gate, crossed a field, and entered a fenced off apple orchard.  They were standing there, eating my apples.  When I demanded to know just what the hell they were doing, one said, "We didn't know anybody lived here."  Wow, really?? I guess the carefully-manicured fruit trees and mowed grass and tall fence and that big house right there must have been put there by aliens. )

I lost count of how many times a resident vehicle would come around that blind corner and crash into parked bicycles, causing untold damage.  These bicyclists would leave their trash along the sides of the roadway, sometimes tied in neat little bundles as polite packages - for somebody else to pick up.  I guess they thought the trash fairies would be along shortly.  They'd invade the restroom at the grocery store and take baths in the sinks, leaving the entire space trashed, and their mess for someone else to clean up.  Then they'd all climb back in the van and leave the island, without spending a single penny in any resident shops, and leaving only trash, chaos, and angry islanders behind.  I am not exaggerating.

It came as no surprise when a bumper sticker started appearing on local resident vehicles.  It said, "Bicycle seats cut off blood to the brain."  

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Jun 2, 2021)

Well I looked at the ebikes this weekend. No rides yet. A while back it was too cold, then I was too busy and now its too hot. We were going to head to the beach this weekend but the forecast is rain so its not happening. Todays forecast is 102 and Saturday is 67.  

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Jun 2, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> When I lived on Orcas Island, in Washington state's beautiful San Juan Islands 30 years ag



Very beautiful place. I keep thinking of repairing my big boat to cruise the Islands again. Back then the best crabbing was right across from the refinery, lol.

Bill


----------



## Brett (Jun 2, 2021)

Cornell said:


> The Fast and the Furious: Electric Bikers and Cyclists Compete for Trail Space
> 
> 
> Traditional bicyclists says e-bikers zip by recklessly, motorized bike enthusiasts say pedal crowd can be just as bad; “increasing rudeness.”
> ...



I saw that article !   I was riding my ebike on the Pinellas Trail in Florida a couple of months ago.  I noticed a lot more ebike riders this past winter

from the article -
"She avoids the Pinellas Trail on weekends because of all the e-bike riders. They often have “a lot of speed and not much control,” she says.   Officials in Pinellas County, which is in the process of removing old “no motor vehicles” signs from the 54-mile Pinellas Trail, say e-bikes were a key contributor to last year’s 65% spike in trail use.   The various bike factions have found some common ground. On the Facebook group for the Pinellas Trail, they lament amblers who stroll three abreast, dog walkers who let the leash stretch across the 15- foot trail and oblivious earbudwearers. "


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 7, 2021)

Europe is getting another Chinese electric motorcycle, the Dayi E-Odin.










						Europe gets more Chinese electric motorcycle options, and they're looking nicer, too
					

Just before the world changed a year and a half ago, we noted that a wave of low-cost Chinese electric...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 13, 2021)

Radio Flyer (of red wagon fame) launches two mid-priced fat tire e-bikes.










						Radio Flyer (yes, your childhood wagon) launches two fat tire electric bikes
					

While the name Radio Flyer may bring up nostalgic images of a little red wagon for some (or little red...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2021)

Torque 1 e-bike review: The most affordable torque sensor electric bike yet!.










						Review: $1,199 Torque 1 electric bike just may be the most affordable torque-sensor e-bike out there
					

The Torque 1 electric bike from Florida-based RideScoozy is a commuter style e-bike that combines two features rarely seen together:...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm finding we ride our ebikes not as much as I thought we would. I'm guessing last October was the last ride. We seem to ride these when we travel to the beach or mountains unless we take a boat or Jeep. I thought we would ride them around here but we really don't. The good thing is they will stay new looking longer, lol.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 22, 2021)

Too bad, Bill. I ride mine almost every day. I drove my pickup yesterday and saw I'd only put  7.8 miles on it this month.


----------



## Brett (Jun 22, 2021)

We've been riding our ebikes every week


----------



## easyrider (Jun 22, 2021)

We just haven't found the time unless we are away from home. Part of the problem is I have too many toys that I like better than the ebikes. Not a bad problem to have, but still a problem.

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 27, 2021)

Indian electric bikes arrive in EU, could China soon face real competition?.










						As first made-in-India electric bikes reach EU, China may have a new manufacturing challenger
					

Hero Cycles has just delivered its first batch of Indian-produced electric bicycles to Germany. Now, the company expects the figures...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2021)

Consumer Reports weighs in.

[Edit:  I just noticed part of this article is behind the CR paywall. Sorry.]









						Best Electric Bikes From Consumer Reports' Tests - Consumer Reports
					

Check out the best electric bikes from Consumer Reports' tests and find out why a little bit of help from an electric motor is attracting more people to e-bikes and bicycling.




					www.consumerreports.org
				




Dave


----------



## easyrider (Aug 16, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Consumer Reports weighs in.
> 
> [Edit:  I just noticed part of this article is behind the CR paywall. Sorry.]
> 
> ...



I guess so. I read and read and when I thought I was going to find out that CR likes my ebike the page went blank, lol.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 17, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I guess so. I read and read and when I thought I was going to find out that CR likes my ebike the page went blank, lol.
> 
> Bill



Yeah, sorry.  I wonder if someone who subscribes to Consumer Reports can post the five bikes they reference?

Dave


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 17, 2021)

Hit 1600 tough miles on my Trek Rail 7.
Rough Go Trail at Annadel State Park - no sh*t.

CU only evaluated less expensive eBikes.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 17, 2021)

DavidnRobin said:


> CU only evaluated less expensive eBikes.



Do you know which they were?  Some folks with a lower budget might want to know.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 17, 2021)

I have not read the entire thread so I apologize if this has already been mentioned but if you are mainly doing paved pathways an escooter is a great alternative to an ebike. We figured we could buy 2 decent escooters for the cost of one ebike. Main reason for wanting the scooters over bikes is the ease of transporting them. They take a minute or two to fold up and place inside your vehicle instead of the time it takes to attach your bikes to a bike rack.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 17, 2021)

Tacoma said:


> I have not read the entire thread so I apologize if this has already been mentioned but if you are mainly doing paved pathways an escooter is a great alternative to an ebike. We figured we could buy 2 decent escooters for the cost of one ebike. Main reason for wanting the scooters over bikes is the ease of transporting them. They take a minute or two to fold up and place inside your vehicle instead of the time it takes to attach your bikes to a bike rack.



You may want to consider a folding ebike.  We have two, one Rad Mini Step-thru, and a three-wheeler.  They fold up to a smaller configuration, and are easier to load and unload.  My three-wheeler folds well enough to go into the back of my SUV.  And I haven't tried it yet, but I think there is enough leftover room to load the two-wheeler, as well.

Our two-wheeler:  https://www.radpowerbikes.com/colle...ducts/radmini-step-thru-electric-folding-bike

My trike:  https://www.electricbikeparadise.co...-12-5ah-500w-folding-electric-trike-new-trike

Dave


----------



## kckaren21 (Aug 17, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Do you know which they were?  Some folks with a lower budget might want to know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave



Here ya go!

Electra Townie Go! 7D!

Price: $1,500






3 Range

5 Braking

4 Acceleration

3 Control Response

4 Hill Climb

4 Unassisted Hill Climb

5 Unassisted Cruising

Throttle: No

Computer speed/distance: No
Assist levels: 3

Gears: 7

Motor: Hub

Seat type: Cruiser saddle

Headlight: No

Battery amp-hours: 8.6

Removable battery: Yes
CR'S TAKE: This cruiser-style, pedal-assist bike has excellent braking, and its rear derailleur makes for smooth, comfortable riding. It has three levels of assistance and a twist-style shifter to change among the seven gears. These features make this bike a very good hill climber, with or without the pedal assist turned on. It doesn’t come with a computer, lights, or fenders—the latter of which may be especially missed by commuters facing wet weather. (A bike shop can generally add fenders and lights for an additional charge.) Though the Electra’s makers say it’s designed to make it easy to hold the bike upright when stopped, shorter riders should definitely try this one before buying, because it has a relatively tall frame.
Buy at: Local bike shops



Jetson Adventure

Price: $1,300






3 Range

4 Braking

5 Acceleration

2 Control Response

4 Hill Climb

5 Unassisted Hill Climb

5 Unassisted Cruising

Throttle: No

Computer speed/distance: Yes
Assist levels: 9

Gears: 21

Motor: Hub

Seat type: Sport

Headlight: Yes

Battery amp-hours: 7.8

Removable battery: No

CR'S TAKE: This off-road style, pedal-assist bike comes with front and rear derailleurs, nine levels of assistance, and 21 gears. Its small battery means the Jetson looks the least like an electric bike among those we tested. Be prepared to ride with a forward-leaning posture on this narrow, sport-style seat. The Jetson Adventure handles well, has very good braking, and comes with a computer as well as powered front and rear lights. The best part? If you run out of power, this is still a great, versatile bike—the only one we tested that we earned Excellent ratings in both unassisted hill climbing and unassisted cruising. At about 40 pounds, it was also the lightest e-bike we tested.

Buy at: Amazon / Walmart / Target  / Jetson



Nakto Fashion

Price: $600






3 Range

5 Braking

4 Acceleration

3 Control Response

2 Hill Climb

3 Unassisted Hill Climb

1 Unassisted Cruising

Throttle: Yes

Computer speed/distance: No
Assist levels: 1

Gears: 21

Motor: Hub

Seat type: Comfort saddle

Headlight: Yes

Battery amp-hours: 10

Removable battery: Yes

CR'S TAKE: The least expensive bike we tested by far, the single-gear, foldable Nakto comes with one level of pedal assistance as well as a throttle. While the other bikes we tested can go up to 20 mph, this one tops out at 15.5 mph. You can accelerate quickly using the throttle,  but it’s a little shaky at high speeds. It may take a while to get used to the Nakto’s small (20-inch) wheels and upright style, but it handles well. Though it also braked well in our tests, it has a rim brake in the front and a drum brake in the back, so it may not stop as quickly in wet weather. And don’t plan on riding long with a dead battery—unassisted, hills and even simple cruising were difficult (though not impossible). The Nakto comes with a powered headlight and fenders.

Buy at: Amazon / Walmart



RadRunner Electric Utility Bike

Price: $1,300






4 Range

4 Braking

5 Acceleration

3 Control Response

5 Hill Climb

1 Unassisted Hill Climb

4 Unassisted Cruising

Throttle: Yes

Computer speed/distance: No
Assist levels: 4

Gears: 1

Motor: Hub

Seat type: Flat

Headlight: Yes

Battery amp-hours: 14.0

Removable battery: Yes

CR'S TAKE: This low-to-the-ground bike has small (20-inch), knobby tires that are puncture-resistant. While that may be appealing to off-road riders, its lack of suspension could make for a bumpy ride. The RadRunner has only one gear but offers four levels of pedal assistance as well as a throttle that allows for very quick acceleration. It also has very responsive front and rear disc brakes.  Its seat is at a fixed angle that might not be comfortable for all riders. The bike comes with a powered light, a brake light, and a kickstand, and it’s easily customizable with add-ons, such as a rear seat for passengers. Its upright position and small wheels take some getting used to, but this bike handles well—as long as the e-assist is on. Without it, this is a very poor single-speed bike. If you run out of power, you may find climbing hills almost impossible.

Buy at: RadPower Bikes



Raleigh Retroglide Royale 2.0 iE Step Over

Price: $2,600






5 Range

5 Braking

4 Acceleration

5 Control Response

4 Hill Climb

4 Unassisted Hill Climb

5 Unassisted Cruising

Throttle: No

Computer speed/distance: Yes
Assist levels: 4

Gears: 8

Motor: Midmount

Seat type: Cruiser saddle

Headlight: No

Battery amp-hours: 10

Removable battery: Yes

CR'S TAKE: This was the only middrive model in our tests, and its large battery lasted for miles longer than any other bike on our hilly course. The performance of this style of bike is contingent on choosing the correct gearing, so be sure to switch to lower gears when accelerating or climbing hills. Otherwise, you’ll miss out on the full power of the assist. The Raleigh was the most expensive bike in our tests, and also the only model that had hydraulic disc brakes, which were more responsive (by a small margin) than any other braking system we evaluated. Its swept-back handlebars, however, felt less supportive to our test riders during hard braking than the flatter handlebars in other models. Overall, this bike offers a comfortable, relaxed ride—even when the battery runs out of juice—and it comes with fenders, a computer, and a cup holder (though no lights). Update: Though the model we tested isn’t available for sale anymore, the Retroglide 2.0 IE is similar—and cheaper at $2,150. It doesn't have fenders (the Royale version does), has a smaller battery, and includes some different hardware, but our testers expect it would perform similarly.

Buy at: Raleigh


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 17, 2021)

kckaren21 said:


> Here ya go!



Thank you!

Dave


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks Dave we may look into that. Last year putting the 2 bikes on the bike rack on the back of the vehicle (not on a hitch) took so long that I hated to ask my husband to do it very often. That's part of the reason we ended up going the escooter route. The biggest drawback is they don't handle non paved pathways very well.  Super fun in DT Vancouver and Kelowna though.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 17, 2021)

Tacoma said:


> Thanks Dave we may look into that. Last year putting the 2 bikes on the bike rack on the back of the vehicle (not on a hitch) took so long that I hated to ask my husband to do it very often. That's part of the reason we ended up going the escooter route. The biggest drawback is they don't handle non paved pathways very well.  Super fun in DT Vancouver and Kelowna though.



There may be other folding bikes out there that may suit you even better.  It's a hassle trying to find the right bike for a specific need, but I think it's worth trying to find the right one.  Although the weight is a factor to think about - you have to lift it into the back of the car.  The trike I got isn't the best quality, compared with a lot of what's out there, but I have to say, it suits me well, and it's a ton of fun to ride here in Southern Nevada.  The folding aspect was nice, but less important than the stability of a trike.  Where I felt off-balance on a two wheeler (nerve damage in my replaced knee joints gives me weird balance issues) I feel very stable on the trike.  Plus it has a big carrying capacity in the rear cargo rack.  I'm liking it a lot.

Dave


----------



## Brett (Aug 18, 2021)

My wife rides the Townie Go! 7D


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 19, 2021)

The $475 Honda U-BE seated electric scooter further lowers the floor on pricing.










						The $475 Honda U-BE seated electric scooter further lowers the floor on pricing
					

Honda is making up for lost time by investing in a slew of new electric scooter models, each less expensive than the last. The new Honda U-BE electric scooter may take the cake for cheap seated electric scooters. The U-BE follows on heels of the Honda U-GO (no, not the Yugo) that we covered...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 21, 2021)

Awesomely Weird Alibaba EV of the Week:
Solar-powered 2-5eat e-bike with infinite range.










						Awesomely Weird Alibaba EV of the Week: Solar-powered 2-seat e-bike with infinite range
					

Two of my passions are electric bicycle projects and DIY solar powered projects. In fact I’ve written the book on both topics. So to see these two fields combined in one quirky-yet-awesome product totally made my week. I just hope you’re as excited as I am to dive into this strange electric...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Awesomely Weird Alibaba EV of the Week:
> Solar-powered 2-5eat e-bike with infinite range.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, that one is just weird.  

Dave


----------



## Brett (Aug 21, 2021)

yeah, that ebike is too weird for me
But + for the range (in daytime)


----------



## easyrider (Aug 21, 2021)

Pulled the ebikes out today. Tire air pressure was perfect. The first problem was finding the keys. Found them and fired up the ebikes. They still had a full charge from last fall. Test drove both ebikes down the block and they rode well. 

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 1, 2021)

Radical new electric bike drive system requires no chains or belts, entirely ride-by-wire.










						Radical new electric bike drive system requires no chains or belts, entirely ride-by-wire
					

German company Schaeffler has just revealed an innovative new drive system for electric bicycles that eschews traditional bike chains and...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (Sep 1, 2021)

Currently, I have the ebikes in large totes and for going on a trip this works pretty good because they are safe inside the suv. Now I'm thinking of getting an ebike rack for easy on off and go. Taking these out and packing them every ride is not too difficult but it would be way easier to just pull the ebikes off a rack.

Anyone have an ebike rack ? If so, do you like it ?

Bill


----------



## Brett (Sep 1, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Currently, I have the ebikes in large totes and for going on a trip this works pretty good because they are safe inside the suv. Now I'm thinking of getting an ebike rack for easy on off and go. Taking these out and packing them every ride is not too difficult but it would be way easier to just pull the ebikes off a rack.
> 
> Anyone have an ebike rack ? If so, do you like it ?
> 
> Bill



Unfortunately ebikes are generally too heavy for the hanging type bike racks.  I can put one ebike (65 lbs) on a hanging style rack but I had to do some modifications on the strap holders and securing to the post.    For two ebikes we have a Thule* platform style* folding rack which we use to carry two ebikes on a trip


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 1, 2021)

New to this thread: We just returned from Honolulu and rented ebikes. What a blast! I now want one. Will definitely buy one with a throttle. Will read through this thread for ideas.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm 71, but I still prefer to use my high octane legs.  Of course, the replacement knees help.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 7, 2021)

Bafang unveils electric bike motor with 2-5peed automatic shifting and torque sensor.










						Bafang unveils electric bike motor with 2-speed automatic shifting and torque sensor
					

Bafang has just unveiled its new H700 electric bicycle drive system, complete with a dual-speed automatic shifting motor and several other innovations as part of a complete e-bike drive package. Bafang is one of the leading electric bicycle drive manufacturers and perhaps the only Chinese...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 7, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> New to this thread: We just returned from Honolulu and rented ebikes. What a blast! I now want one. Will definitely buy one with a throttle. Will read through this thread for ideas.



And then go visit a store that sells a variety of bikes in different styles, so you can see them in person.  Size, weight, and capacity all combine into a very specific biking experience. You want one that fits you and your needs.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 9, 2021)

GOTRAX Endura electric bike review: An ultra-budget e-scooter company does e-bikes.










						GOTRAX Endura electric bike review: An ultra-budget e-scooter company does e-bikes
					

The GOTRAX Endura electric bicycle is the answer to the question, “What e-bike would you recommend if I wanted to spend as little money as possible but not get a pile of junk?” It is far from the best e-bike I’ve tested, but it still scores major points for combining good-enough parts with a...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 16, 2021)

Ola's 70 MPH electric scooters selling like hotcakes, two every second.










						Ola's 70 mph electric scooters selling like hotcakes, two every second
					

Ola’s S1 and S1 Pro electric scooters are off to a massive start after the first day of sales, with CEO Bhavish Aggarwal claiming that the company is selling two electric scooters every second. The original launch didn’t go quite as smoothly after a glitch in the order process delayed pre-orders...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## SHG (Sep 16, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> New to this thread: We just returned from Honolulu and rented ebikes. What a blast! I now want one. Will definitely buy one with a throttle. Will read through this thread for ideas.


Where did you rent the ebikes?? We will be there in a couple of weeks....


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 16, 2021)

It was a shop behind the International marketplace. On the southwest corner just down the street from Marugami Udon.

Although city traffic is a bit scary, we rode along the beach and around Diamond Head and took a hike on Diamond head. Rewarded ourselves with a Dole pineapple soft cone at the base!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 18, 2021)

Harley-Davidson's stunning first electric bike broke the internet - and now they're actually selling them.










						Harley-Davidson's stunning first electric bike broke the internet - and now they're actually selling them
					

Serial 1, the electric bicycle company that was spun-off from Harley-Davidson’s original electric bicycle program, has revealed that it will sell a limited number of S1 MOSH/TRIBUTE e-bikes. The S1 MOSH/TRIBUTE electric bike more closely matches the original vintage prototype electric bicycle...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 18, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Harley-Davidson's stunning first electric bike broke the internet - and now they're actually selling them.


Really??? Name ANY retail product that 'broke the internet'. WHITE tires? C'mon. This thing is a thief magnet. Not to be let out of sight.


----------



## Brett (Sep 18, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Really??? Name ANY retail product that 'broke the internet'. WHITE tires? C'mon. This thing is a thief magnet. Not to be let out of sight.



I get the feeling you won't be buying Harley Davidson's $30,000 electric bike


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 18, 2021)

Brett said:


> I get the feeling you won't be buying Harley Davidson's $30,000 electric bike


I'd say that's accurate.


----------



## TravelAmore (Oct 18, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Radical new electric bike drive system requires no chains or belts, entirely ride-by-wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been reading (with delight) this thread as I am an e-bike owner wanna-be!
I have had good friends enticing me with short rides on their German, Dutch, Swiss, and Taiwan e-bikes: Riese & Muller, Gazelle, Specialized, and Tern, all carried by their favorite E-Bike specialty store and maintenance organization (The New Wheel). I've seen a couple of folks here mention Tern and one or two mentions of Specialized. I figure the Dutch, Swiss, and Taiwan residents spend a LOT of time on bikes - electric and otherwise. Anyone out there run across reviews or opinions of Riese & Muller and Gazelle e-bikes??


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 2, 2021)

The Build Back Better Act wants you to buy an electric car. An electric bike? Not so much.









						The Build Back Better Act wants you to buy an electric car. An electric bike? Not so much
					

The electric vehicle incentives in the Build Back Better Act show the dominance of car culture, even for people who are trying to transition to a cleaner economy.




					www.fastcompany.com
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (Nov 2, 2021)

I finally came to the conclusion that I should sell our ebikes. We just don't use them that much. They are fun. Ours still look like new. I guess I will wait until next summer and if we haven't used them by then they are gone.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I finally came to the conclusion that I should sell our ebikes. We just don't use them that much. They are fun. Ours still look like new. I guess I will wait until next summer and if we haven't used them by then they are gone.
> 
> Bill


As the weather has cooled, and with a new puppy eating into my free time- I'm not ready to crate her and go for a ride. I don't get out as much. I think it's time for a pet carrier for the front rack. Hmmm. Not going to sell the bike regardless.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 2, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> As the weather has cooled, and with a new puppy eating into my free time- I'm not ready to crate her and go for a ride. I don't get out as much. I think it's time for a pet carrier for the front rack. Hmmm. Not going to sell the bike regardless.



I think you can just go for a ride from your house. We could but I'm certain that we would be chased by dogs and that can be a problem. Our ebike routine is mostly trips away from home. With travel restrictions easing we are going to be flying instead of driving more often. Last I looked we had about 120 miles on our ebikes since we bought them. 

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I think you can just go for a ride from your house. We could but I'm certain that we would be chased by dogs and that can be a problem. Our ebike routine is mostly trips away from home.


Yup. We live in town. It's not a particularly bike-friendly town. Few bike lanes and no special signage on arterials. Boise, (where we have a second home) by comparison is extremely bike friendly. I can use a bike there exclusively. Bike lanes, bike boxes at lights, signs to attractions and the 30+ mile Green Belt along both sides of the river. I have only about 500 miles on my ebike, but sure enjoy it.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 2, 2021)

I cycled to work for more than 15 years & still do.   My commute is about 5 miles each way and westside traffic here in LA can take an hour some evenings when driving a car.   Doing it by bike takes about 30 minutes.

I've had four e-bikes that I've owned over the past decade, in part to let me get to work without sweating and needing a shower upon arrival. The fact is they are fun, efficient and practical here where we have biking weather more than 300 days a year here. The roads are pretty good and I generally take less traveled side streets parallel to the major arterials. A few years ago a light rail line was completed going from Downtown LA to a couple blocks from the Santa Monica pier. As a part of that project, a segregated bike path runs along the line and accounts for about half of my commute to and from the office now. (It's wonderful!!!!!)

Bikes are bikes and there are thousands of variations...what works for me may not be what you are looking for.    There are a number of types and manufacturers as shown in previous posts.   I generally like what amounts to a beach cruiser style of bike as a commuter.  They are heavy but sturdy, can accommodate panniers (bike saddlebags) and work quite well transporting my 5'10" 280-something pound body around.    All of mine have been Class 2 bikes, meaning they are legal to ride on city streets, bike lanes,  bike paths and trails, but are restricted to not go more than 20 mph.    I add lights which I use day and night to be more visible, fenders to keep the tires from kicking water up on me & wear a helmet when I ride.   I also took a safe city streets riding course from the local bike coalition to get a better sense of how to approach traffic.

Two of the bikes I own(ed) were made by a company called iZip and were the "Zuma" model.  E-bike designs have trends.  The first one we got had the battery in a cage above the rear wheel, creating a book rack above it.   It had a throttle and was quite zippy.    I got it partially by accident when I put in a winning bid for a fundraiser not thinking that no one would bid above me.  I already had three other bikes and I ended up surprising my wife with it for a birthday!  She rode it to work about 2 miles for a year and then moved to a job 45 miles away and had to go back to driving.  I used it for commuting for several years after that.   One thing to note is batteries degrade, much like electric car batteries do.   I replaced them with a rebuild from a battery shop outside Las Vegas.  The rebuild cost around $600 then.  The bike is in occasional use now in Austin where one of my sons took it with him when he moved there a couple years back.

The other Zuma followed a newer trend of having the battery under the seat as part of the seat post, in a compartment built into the frame.   The theory was a lower center of gravity was preferred.  I added a bike book rack and panniers which clip on to the rack.  I still have that bike after riding it for more than six years.   Unfortunately this bike had a design flaw where the gear that engages when you pedal forward and releases when you pedal backwards was a cheap plastic internal piece that slips when any significant torque is engaged on the pedals.  I had it replaced twice under warranty but the part was just a defective design and it wasn't easily substituted.   I still have this bike and use it mostly in full on electric mode, riding up and down a segregated bike path to the beach mornings to go body surfing or surf boarding.   It's about 7 miles each way and works well for this, still with the original battery.  Both Zuma's have a rear hub motor to propel them.

The third e-bike is a related brand of the parent of iZip, Accell Group, a Raleigh Sprite iE, which essentially is the same bike as the Zuma and may come from the same factory.   The trend update on this design was to move the battery to the front down tube, mounted external (bolt on) to the frame in a more slender case that is removable.  There is a key'd lock to secure the battery.     The motor is now integrated to the pedals and assist driving the chain that powers more like a traditional bike.   It didn't come with a throttle but was pre-wired with a connection for an optional thumb lever throttle which I got.

It doesn't have quite as much use on it as the others due to Covid work restrictions and working from home most of last year.   This bike I picked up on a black Friday sale from a local bike shop three years ago and use it now as my primary commuter.

Battery range on all these bikes depend on how you ride them. New they all comfortably went 25 miles. The sales information claimed 35 but I never got that from them. I tend to ride mine between 11 - 14 mpg which gives me reasonable speed while not taxing the battery too heavily to get me the distance I desire. The three year old commuter tends to go round trip with range to spare on a single charge. The iZip beach bike maxes out now around 16 miles which is fine. I'm able to go to the beach before work, come home and shower, eat and ride the commuter to and from work. That may sound weird to you, but it works for me as it saves on gas and parking fees. As I mentioned at the beginning these are far more FUN to commute on than driving a car. There is just something about the open air and taking the side streets that lets you experience the neighborhoods that being boxed up in the car doesn't reveal. When I began commuting by bike I was was riding a traditional road bike and wore spandex bike clothes. With the e-bikes I wear regular clothing and again don't need to change when I arrive at a destination.

Each bike ran between $1400 - $2000 complete (price, sales tax & accessories (Lock, lights, panniers, fenders, helmet).  All I purchased on sale. I should add there is a maintenance factor to all these bikes when using them to commute regularly.  Tune-ups, brakes, tubes and tires get replaced and with heavy use you should budget a few hundred dollars a year for this.

There is a fourth bike which was a conversion kit to a cargo bike.  It worked but I had issues with the kit and the bike is out of service these days tucked away behind the garage.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 5, 2021)

Magicycle's 52v Cruiser is a Fully-Loaded Fat-Tire Power House.







						Magicycle's 52v Cruiser is a Fully-Loaded Fat-Tire Power House
					

Magicycle breaks onto the USA electric bike scene with a full power fat-tire cruiser that includes a comfortable stance and...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (Nov 8, 2021)

The Popularity of E-Bikes Isn’t Slowing Down
Motorized bicycles are outselling all-electric cars and have the potential to transform urban transit.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/11/08/business/e-bikes-urban-transit.html

e-bikes are everywhere. The pandemic bike boom boosted e-bike sales 145 percent from 2019 to 2020, more than double the rate of classic bikes, according to the market research firm NPD Group.
While estimates vary, industry experts put the number of e-bikes Americans brought home in 2020 somewhere around half a million. (In comparison, they bought 231,000 all-electric cars in that time period, according to the Pew Research Center — a rate of about two to one.)

And that growth does not seem to be slowing. Deloitte projected that between 2020 and 2023, 130 million e-bikes would be sold worldwide. *At the moment, e-bikes — not cars — appear to be the world’s best-selling electric vehicle, or E.V.*

Most e-bikes fall into three categories. With the first, pedal assist, riders are given a motorized boost, like an invisible hand is pushing them forward. The second, a throttle, allows the rider to zoom around, up to 20 miles per hour, without pedaling, and is commonly used by delivery drivers and couriers. And the last is a faster pedal assist, allowing speeds of at least 28 m.p.h.

For New York’s Citi Bike, the electric-blue pedal-assist bikes make up 20 percent of the fleet but carry 35 percent of all rides, according to internal data provided by Lyft, its parent company. Given that monthly Citi Bike rides have topped three million four times this year, that’s a lot.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 8, 2021)

I hope the new infrastructure bill has money set aside to set up more bike lanes and bike paths. I would love an ebike for errands but worry about safety.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 8, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I hope the new infrastructure bill has money set aside to set up more bike lanes and bike paths. I would love an ebike for errands but worry about safety.


If your bike/eBike doesn't come with blinking lights front and back, it's a good idea to get them. It really helps get the attention of distracted drivers. I don't know about other areas, but in the Twin Cities, bikes lanes and trails are often added whenever there's major work on the roads. Google maps is good for route planning bike rides and will choose routes that avoid busy roads or roads without a wide shoulder.

EBikes are heavy. How do owners get them up on a bike rack?


----------



## wilma (Nov 8, 2021)

artringwald said:


> EBikes are heavy. How do owners get them up on a bike rack?


We have a Kuat bike rack and you can buy a ramp for it that helps load the bikes.  We have Gazelle ultimate t10 ebikes and love them! there are many reviews out there.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 8, 2021)

TravelAmore said:


> I have been reading (with delight) this thread as I am an e-bike owner wanna-be!
> 
> Anyone out there run across reviews or opinions of Riese & Muller and Gazelle e-bikes??



See @wilma's post #362 above.  

Dave


----------



## Brett (Nov 8, 2021)

artringwald said:


> If your bike/eBike doesn't come with blinking lights front and back, it's a good idea to get them. It really helps get the attention of distracted drivers. I don't know about other areas, but in the Twin Cities, bikes lanes and trails are often added whenever there's major work on the roads. Google maps is good for route planning bike rides and will choose routes that avoid busy roads or roads without a wide shoulder.
> 
> EBikes are heavy. How do owners get them up on a bike rack?



senior muscles !

There are folding ramps on some bike platform racks


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2021)

artringwald said:


> If your bike/eBike doesn't come with blinking lights front and back, it's a good idea to get them. It really helps get the attention of distracted drivers. I don't know about other areas, but in the Twin Cities, bikes lanes and trails are often added whenever there's major work on the roads. Google maps is good for route planning bike rides and will choose routes that avoid busy roads or roads without a wide shoulder.
> 
> EBikes are heavy. How do owners get them up on a bike rack?



Ours weigh about 70 pounds but I can remove the battery which is about 20 pounds. I fold ours and put them in a crate then put the crate into a truck or suv. I have seen some ebike racks with ramps. I think my sister is getting one of these for her Rad full sized ebike. 

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 8, 2021)

Addmotor Wildtan e-bike review: 1,000 watts of fat tire electric bike excess!










						Addmotor Wildtan e-bike review: 1,000 watts of fat tire electric bike excess!
					

I ride all types of electric bicycles, from the dainty to the powerful. And while I love any chance to...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (Nov 9, 2021)

Buying an E-Bike? Consider a Lightweight One You Can Actually Carry
More e-bikes with svelte frames and lighter components are coming onto the scene

https://www.wsj.com/articles/buying...weight-one-you-can-actually-carry-11636293601


So, why get a light e-bike? Besides the fact that you can more easily lift them, they don’t look like e-bikes. You’ll have local Spandex wearers wondering, “Is it or isn’t it?” If the battery dies, you can still ride a light e-bike back home without suffering too much. And compared with another electric option, e-scooters, these bikes can go faster, for longer.

 more e-bikes with svelte frames and lighter components are coming onto the scene—good news for those of us who are garage-less. Greg LeMond, who won the Tour de France three times, is behind a new company making carbon-fiber models that began shipping in March. That same month, Specialized added a new “step-through” model, for easy mounting and dismounting, to its “SL” (aka “Super Light”) line. Then, in April, Brompton released a slightly updated version of its electrified folding bike, which packs into a tiny shape, small enough to tuck underneath a desk.

They weigh far less than mainstream e-bikes. The caveat? They can’t do all the work for you. You have to put a little more muscle into each pedal stroke. But because of the subtle electric assist, you feel like you suddenly grew another lung. You’re panting less and your legs aren’t sore. You feel like you, but strong—Tour de France champion strong.

The $3,750 Turbo Vado SL 4.0 Step-Through is my favorite of the bunch, because it doesn’t compromise on speed. It provides motorized assistance up to 28 miles an hour, and its mid-drive motor, with sensors to match the power you put into the pedals, provides a smooth, natural ride. The bike also has a sporty riding position that will make cyclists feel right at home.

At 33 pounds for the smallest frame, the Vado SL is more like heavy luggage—liftable but best when rolled. A walk-assist button on the handlebar-mounted controller can help you push it up ramps. I’m hoping Specialized eventually adds the full-powered Vado model’s new


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 9, 2021)

THE GROWING POPULARITY OF E-BIKES.










						Electric bicycle sales are growing 16x faster than general cycling. Here's why
					

Electric bicycle sales had been growing at an impressive rate in the US even before the COVID-19 pandemic began. But...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 10, 2021)

I just ride mine...easier than driving it somewhere to ride. <g>

I did take mine to vacation in my timeshare one year at San Clemente Inn, a 90 minute drive.  I removed the front tire and angled the bike across the backseat of our Camry.   It wasn't easy and I stained a seat with grease from the chain.   I was able to clean it off later.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 11, 2021)

This newly launched electric cargo bike combines a big battery with small wheels for tight spaces










						This newly launched electric cargo bike combines a big battery with small wheels for tight spaces
					

The KBO Ranger electric cargo bike has just launched as the company’s first utility e-bike. It takes on a rather...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (Nov 11, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I hope the new infrastructure bill has money set aside to set up more bike lanes and bike paths. I would love an ebike for errands but worry about safety.



Safety is an issue for us if we ride in our neighborhoods. There are no bike paths and no sidewalks so we would have to ride on the road with traffic. There are also the big dogs to deal with. They like to chase trucks so I'm sure they would chase us on the ebikes. 

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 14, 2021)

Closer look at Juiced Bikes' new 28 MPH 'fun-sized' RipRacer electric bike










						Closer look at Juiced Bikes' new 28 MPH 'fun-sized' RipRacer electric bike
					

Last week the San Diego-based electric bicycle company Juiced Bikes unveiled its newest e-bike, the RipRacer. The bike features a...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Closer look at Juiced Bikes' new 28 MPH 'fun-sized' RipRacer electric bike


It looks like they really put some thought into this. They aren't giving them away, but it seems like a fun, smaller scale ebike.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 15, 2021)

Ride1UP 700 Series electric bike review: Incredible bang for your buck in fast urban e-bikes










						Ride1Up 700 Series electric bike review: Incredible bang for your buck in fast urban e-bikes
					

Ever since I began riding electric bikes from Ride1Up back in 2018, I’ve found that the company does two things...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (Nov 16, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Ride1UP 700 Series electric bike review: Incredible bang for your buck in fast urban e-bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^
_"The battery is integrated with the frame" _

I like to remove the battery from my ebike for recharging and it's easier to lift without attaching the battery


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 20, 2021)

Tax credits jump to $l,500 for e-bikes, $7,500 for electric motorcycles in Build Back Better Act






__





						Tax credits jump to $900 for e-bikes, $7,500 for electric motorcycles in Build Back Better Act
					

Electric bicycles and electric motorcycles may be getting significantly more affordable in the US after tax credits for both advance closer towards becoming law. Both electric bicycles and electric motorcycles received generous tax credit proposals in the Build Back Better Act, which was passed...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 21, 2021)

Harley-Davidson's hilarious e-bike video satirizes
 cycling culture, teaches you to 'just enjoy the ride'










						Harley-Davidson's hilarious e-bike video satirizes cycling culture, teaches you to 'just enjoy the ride'
					

It’s been a while since I had a genuine belly laugh from a supposedly-comical brand marketing video. But Harley-Davidson’s “e-bike guru” did just that as it poked and prodded its way through cycling culture stereotypes on its way to landing a surprisingly relatable message about simply enjoying...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (Nov 21, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Harley-Davidson's hilarious e-bike video satirizes
> cycling culture, teaches you to 'just enjoy the ride'
> 
> 
> ...




And like Harley gas hogs ..... enjoy the Harley oil puddles


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 28, 2021)

Luna Cycle releases high-power full-suspension X2 electric bike, immediately sells out










						Luna Cycle releases 2.5kW high-power full-suspension X2 electric bike, immediately sells out
					

Southern California electric bicycle manufacturer Luna Cycle has just released its latest high-power, high-performance electric bicycle. But don’t get your hopes up for throwing a leg over a Luna X2 anytime soon; the popular e-bike sold out almost immediately upon its unveiling. The Luna X2...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 30, 2021)

Himiway launches three more premium e-bikes: fat tire, cargo, and full-suspension models










						Himiway launches three more premium e-bikes: fat tire, cargo, and full-suspension models
					

Himiway has long offered just two models of e-bikes (or technically three if you count step-over vs. step-through), but times are changing and so is the company’s electric bike lineup. The three new models also swap in several new upgrades, such as better motors and more premium brakes. Himiway...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 4, 2021)

Review: The Lectric XP 2.0 folding ebike is an absolute bargain









						Review: The Lectric XP 2.0 folding ebike is an absolute bargain
					

The Lectric XP 2.0 is offers tremendous value for a fat-tire folding ebike. It's heavy, but it offers a powerful and comfortable ride.




					thenextweb.com
				




Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 23, 2021)

The weirdest electric bike I've ever tested just got a big new update, and I love it










						The weirdest electric bike I've ever tested just got a big new update, and I love it
					

Rungu’s dual-front wheel electric bicycles are unlike anything else on the road or the trails. And now the company is releasing new updates to make them better than ever. I’ve tested a LOT of electric bicycles over the years. Like, hundreds of them. So when I say something is the weirdest I’ve...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> The weirdest electric bike I've ever tested just got a big new update, and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minor technicality:  If it has three wheels, doesn't that make it a trike, not a bicycle?

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Minor technicality:  If it has three wheels, doesn't that make it a trike, not a bicycle?


That thing is just plain WEIRD. It might be wonderful off road, but it would be wicked heavy and for my around-town riding- and near $5,000 tag I'll leave that one to somebody else.

There is not a clear view of the bike's left side, so I wonder. . . Is there a kickstand?


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> That thing is just plain WEIRD. It might be wonderful off road, but it would be wicked heavy and for my around-town riding- and near $5,000 tag I'll leave that one to somebody else.
> 
> There is not a clear view of the bike's left side, so I wonder. . . Is there a kickstand?



I notice the front wheels seem to move independently, too.  Very strange contraption.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I notice the front wheels seem to move independently, too.  Very strange contraption.


Yeah. There are lots of motorscooters in Europe with a similar configuration (two independent forks). The front wheels allow it to tilt on corners and the rider to not have to put their feet down at stoplights. You'd get used to it. It would feel very 'surefooted' as the rear wheel sliding sideways on a bike is not nearly as disconcerting as the front end slipping out. With the dual fronts, at least one of 'em will have a grip.


----------



## Brett (Dec 23, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> The weirdest electric bike I've ever tested just got a big new update, and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_"The whole point of the setup is to help the fat tire e-bike go where other fat tire e-bikes can’t go."_

The two front independent tires could be better for riding on sandy beaches


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 27, 2021)

California e-bike company launches new fat tire electric bikes with 1,000W mid-drive motors










						California e-bike company launches new fat tire electric bikes with 1,000W mid-drive motors
					

CSC Electric Bicycles has a new mid-drive e-bike ready to enter its lineup. The new CSC FT1000MD e-bike will be the most powerful model launched to date by the brand. CSC Electric Bicycles is the e-bike arm of CSC Motorcycles, a popular motorcycle importer located on the outskirts of Los...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 28, 2021)

Electric Bike Company's 'made in America' e-bikes are key to its success. Here's why









						Electric Bike Company's 'made in America' e-bikes are key to its success. Here's why
					

Earlier this month I had the opportunity to visit the sprawling new production facilities for California-based Electric Bike Company (that’s an advantage to being an early mover in any industry, you get to pick the good names). The company has been building electric cruiser bicycles in Newport...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2021)

I recently set up my sisters Radd ebike. I think its made in China. What I noticed were the welds looked like I welded it and even though they are strong welds they look terrible. They could have at least grinded the welds. I told her to send it back but she didn't care.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 28, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I recently set up my sisters Radd ebike. I think its made in China. What I noticed were the welds looked like I welded it and even though they are strong welds they look terrible. They could have at least grinded the welds. I told her to send it back but she didn't care.
> 
> Bill



I need to go look closely at Jeff's Rad Mini Step-Thru 2.  I don't remember the welds looking that bad, but to be honest, I've never looked that closely. I own a Eunorau eTrike, and it seemed to be pretty well made.  Now I have something to compare. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm not a great judge of welding, but my Rad Runner has held together for 1 1/2 years so far. Sloppy welds- noted.


----------



## Brett (Dec 29, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> I'm not a great judge of welding, but my Rad Runner has held together for 1 1/2 years so far. Sloppy welds- noted.




I will check the welds on my ebike
Most bike frames are made by one company in Taiwan (that has many manufacturing plants in China and S.E. Asia)
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/17/business/giant-bikes-coronavirus-shortage.html


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

I had thought all of these were robotically welded with a circle torch welder which leaves an overlapping circular pattern. If the material isn't close enough it leaves a raised weld with bumps. I think this is what happened with my sisters Radd. There were no assembly instructions included either. All in all I'm thinking the weld will be fine regarding durability. It just didn't look right.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I had thought all of these were robotically welded with a circle torch welder which leaves an overlapping circular pattern. If the material isn't close enough it leaves a raised weld with bumps. I think this is what happened with my sisters Radd. There were no assembly instructions included either. All in all I'm thinking the weld will be fine regarding durability. It just didn't look right.
> 
> Bill


Rad's assembly instructions are on the website. Here: Download My Owner's Manual or View Assembly Video – Rad Power Bikes Help Center (zendesk.com)


----------



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Rad's assembly instructions are on the website. Here: Download My Owner's Manual or View Assembly Video – Rad Power Bikes Help Center (zendesk.com)



When I put it together without instructions or picture I thought it was pretty cut and dry. I did put the fork on backwards and realized this because the cables were not reaching. I thought the plastic fenders were a bit cheap but they are probably better regarding impact than the metal fenders on our Lectic ebikes.

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 31, 2021)

Riding your electric bike this winter? Read these important tips from the experts first!










						Riding your electric bike this winter? Read these important tips from the experts first!
					

Did you just get a new e-bike for the holidays? Or have you already been riding all year but now find yourself met with the cold new reality of winter e-biking? Here are tips from several e-bike manufacturers to get the most out of your e-bike and your winter riding experience. Winter electric...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 2, 2022)

Chinese electric moped giant NIU's radical new 
e-bike is set to shakeup the US, EU markets










						Chinese electric moped giant NIU's radical new e-bike is set to shakeup the US, EU markets
					

NIU’s claim to fame is its wildly popular smart electric scooters, which have taken off in Asia and continue to post strong sales in the European and North American markets. But the company’s tech has also been making its way into a wider range of lighter electric vehicles. Now NIU’s upcoming...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 5, 2022)

Giant's new 20 mph Momentum e-bikes look so good you'd never know they're electric










						New 20 mph Momentum e-bikes look so good you'd never know they're electric
					

Today marks the launch of two new electric bicycles from Momentum: the Voya E+1 and Voya E+3. Momentum is Giant Group’s “lifestyle-inspired” cycling brand focused on urban rides, and the two new models unveiled today certainly fit the urban bill. Both bikes focus on city riding and manage to...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## fasha39 (Jan 5, 2022)

We bought a couple Juggernaut Ultra Duo's from Biktrix this summer, mid drive with 1000w Bafang motors, extended range.  I can easily go 90+ miles per charge and hit 30mph if necessary.  Parts made in China, assembled in Canada but they ship throughout the US.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 8, 2022)

E-bikes buyer's guide: What to know about electric bicycles, plus our top picks










						E-bikes buyer's guide: What to know about electric bicycles, plus our top picks
					

If you're new to the world of e-bikes, here's a guide that'll show you what to look for, some of the best picks, and whether or not a bike is the best EV option.




					www.androidauthority.com
				





Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 9, 2022)

[Deleted]


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 11, 2022)

Here's how Ride1UP developed its fast and affordable 'Cafe Cruiser' 2-passenger e-bike










						Here's how Ride1Up developed its fast and affordable 'Cafe Cruiser' 2-passenger e-bike
					

Last month, San Diego-based electric bicycle company Ride1Up unveiled its Cafe Cruiser electric bicycle. While many new electric bicycle models...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 23, 2022)

Behind the scenes look at Juiced's low-cost 28 MPH 
RipRacer electric bike production in China 










						Behind the scenes look at Juiced's low-cost 28 MPH RipRacer electric bike production in China
					

San Diego-based Juiced Bikes unveiled and then launched its newest e-bike model, the RipRacer, last November. Now the company’s founder...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 24, 2022)

New Fiido T1 electric cargo bike copies a famous 
e-bike, yet adds several key upgrades 










						New Fiido T1 electric cargo bike channels a famous e-bike, yet adds several key upgrades
					

Fiido has just quietly launched the brand’s latest electric bicycle, known as the Fiido T1 electric cargo bike. And for...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 2, 2022)

Aventon Soltera: This is the most beautiful low-cost electric bicycle I've tested yet 










						Aventon Soltera: This is the most beautiful low-cost electric bicycle I've tested yet
					

I’ve always loved the way Aventon makes its electric bicycles. They exude a level of craftsmanship that far exceeds their...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2022)

I wasted so much time being skeptical of e-bikes but this fat tire model changed my mind and 
how. I get around town 










						I wasted so much time being skeptical of e-bikes but this fat tire model changed my mind — and how I get around town
					

The RadRover 6 Plus is a fat tire e-bike that's designed to traverse rocky terrain and steep hills with ease. Here's what it's like to ride.




					www.insider.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 27, 2022)

JackRabbit is the hilarious yet surprisingly effective 'micro electric bike that could revolutionize your commute










						JackRabbit is the hilarious yet surprisingly effective 'micro electric bike' that could revolutionize your commute
					

The first time I saw a JackRabbit, I couldn’t help but laugh. For someone that comes from the e-bike world,...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 27, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> JackRabbit is the hilarious yet surprisingly effective 'micro electric bike that could revolutionize your commute


This is a unique solution for an urban or RV dweller. Kinda funny, but it works.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 4, 2022)

The revolutionary infnity all-wheel drive bicycle breaks the norms of automotive design










						The revolutionary infinity all-wheel drive bicycle breaks the norms of automotive design - Yanko Design
					

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djM8JC-2b98&ab_channel=SINTRATEC One first look this revolutionary bicycle seems like the ride of a future world, too ahead of its time for the current era to even think of hopping on to. But then it proves us all wrong with the mechanics working behind to make it...




					www.yankodesign.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 6, 2022)

Here are the best electric bikes you can buy at every price level in March 2022










						Here are the best electric bikes you can buy at every price level in July 2022
					

The best electric bikes at any price level? We've tested them all, and here are the best e-bikes for any budget and every type of rider.




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 7, 2022)

Ampler releases two new sleek-looking urban
 e-bikes that you'd never know are electric










						Ampler releases two new sleek-looking urban e-bikes that you'd never know are electric
					

Stylish urban electric bicycle company Ampler has just unveiled two all-new city e-bike models that offer both work and play...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2022)

Paying too much at the pump? Low cost electric bikes like these can do 500 miles for $1










						Gas is still expensive. These are currently the best affordable electric bikes we've tested
					

I know, I know. The whole “Don’t like gas prices? Ride a bike!” sounds annoying and feels impractical for most...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 13, 2022)

Gazelle's Dutch-made Arroyo comfort electric bikes are heading to the US. Here's the lowdown










						Gazelle's Dutch-made Arroyo comfort electric bikes are heading to the US. Here's the lowdown
					

Gazelle Bikes, a popular Netherlands-based bicycle manufacturer, is reintroducing the company’s Arroyo electric bikes for US customers. The Arroyo line...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 15, 2022)

An electric bicycle with a driveshaft? Honbike launches futuristic-looking Japanese folding e-bike for US/EU










						An electric bicycle with a driveshaft? Honbike launches futuristic-looking Japanese folding e-bike for US/EU
					

The multiple award-winning Honbike is just about as steep of a departure from typical electric bicycles as I can find....




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 15, 2022)

Ampler unveils three more European-made urban electric bikes with stealthy designs, GPS, and more










						Ampler unveils three more European-made urban electric bikes with stealthy designs, GPS, and more
					

Ampler Bikes, the Estonian-based manufacturer of some of the sleekest and stealthiest e-bikes we’ve tested, has just unveiled three more...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 22, 2022)

Aventon launches new Pace 500 and 350 electric bikes with big updates for fast, quality e-bikes










						Aventon launches new Pace 500 and 350 electric bikes with big updates for fast, quality e-bikes
					

The Aventon Pace 350 and Pace 500 were already solid options in their respective commuter e-bike categories. But now Aventon...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 23, 2022)

Review: Electric Bike Company's Model E is an affordable US-built e-bike for nearly everyone










						Review: Electric Bike Company's Model E is an affordable US-built e-bike for nearly everyone
					

The Model E offers a great balance of quality parts and economical pricing. It’s right there in the name: Model...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2022)

Bianchi unveils two new mid-drive electric bikes for city riding and country touring










						Bianchi unveils two new mid-drive electric bikes for city riding and country touring
					

Bianchi is one of the oldest bicycle companies still in existence, but today’s announcement is decidedly new-tech. The storied brand...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 25, 2022)

The Best Electric Bikes of 2022










						The Best Electric Bikes of 2022
					

The Best Electric Bikes




					www.reviewed.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 30, 2022)

Propella 9S Pro launched as lightweight urban electric bikewith better parts, more power & speed









						Propella 9S Pro launched as lightweight urban electric bike with better parts, more power & speed
					

Redmond, Washington-based electric bicycle company Propella has just launched the brand’s most up-market e-bike yet, the Propella 9S Pro. It...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## artringwald (Mar 30, 2022)

If you live near the Twin Cities, you can test out e-bikes on an indoor track at the convention. You can even test ride the Harley e-bike.









						A convention just for e-bikes wheels into Twin Cities
					

You can test-ride electric bicycles, including one sold under the Harley-Davidson brand.




					www.startribune.com


----------



## easyrider (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm about ready to fire up the ebikes. My wife won't let me sell them so we might as well ride. We will be using them on the next trip in April. Our ebikes are trip bikes. 

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 10, 2022)

How to convert a bike to electric power - Electric bike conversions explained











						How to convert a bike to electric power | Electric bike conversions explained
					

The best electric bike conversion kits are a popular way to turn your bike into an ebike. Here are the different options




					www.bikeradar.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 17, 2022)

Gas is still expensive. These are currently the best afordable electric bikes we've tested.










						Gas is still expensive. These are currently the best affordable electric bikes we've tested
					

I know, I know. The whole “Don’t like gas prices? Ride a bike!” sounds annoying and feels impractical for most...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 18, 2022)

Aventon Soltera review: The $1,199 Goldilocks ebike










						Aventon Soltera review: The $1,199 Goldilocks ebike
					

The Aventon Soltera is a lightweight, powerful, and affordable ebike at $1,199. It's hard to find an ebike so well-rounded at the price.




					thenextweb.com
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (Apr 19, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Aventon Soltera review: The $1,199 Goldilocks ebike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks good for $1,200


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2022)

Mini Cooper reveals new steel electric bikes with "unlimited range"










						Mini Cooper reveals new steel electric bikes with "unlimited range"
					

The Cooper Bikes electric range is said to “combine cutting-edge technology with unmistakably British design”




					www.bikeradar.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2022)

Lectric xPremium e-bike opens for orders, sets new 1ow price for mid-drive electric bicycle industry










						Lectric XPremium e-bike opens for orders, sets new low price for mid-drive electric bicycle industry
					

Lectric eBikes, the Phoenix-based electric bicycle company that has built its name on budget-priced electric bikes, opened orders today for...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (Apr 25, 2022)

We haven't rode our ebikes for a long time but I am taking them on a trip soon. Time to dust them off and charge them up. Same thing for the boat and fishing gear. 

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 27, 2022)

New Research Shows That E-Bikes Are Outpacing Electric Cars Sales in the U.S. .










						New Research Shows That E-Bikes Are Outpacing Electric Cars Sales in the U.S.
					

Industry professionals predict that more than 1 million e-bikes will be sold in the states this year.




					www.bicycling.com
				





Richard


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 27, 2022)

2200 miles - Wild Flower Bloom - Annadel State Park (NorCal)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 1, 2022)

Here are the best electric bikes you can buy at every
price level in May 2022










						Here are the best electric bikes you can buy at every price level in September 2022
					

The best electric bikes at any price level? We've tested them all, and here are the best e-bikes for any budget and every type of rider.




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 5, 2022)

Check out this solar electric RV that is both a camper and an electric boat... and an e-bike










						Check out this solar electric RV that is both a camper and an electric boat... and an e-bike
					

Electric campers have a certain charm to them, being able to explore the open road powered by the free sun...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (May 5, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Check out this solar electric RV that is both a camper and an electric boat... and an e-bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it gets the most versatile e-bike award


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 7, 2022)

Fucare launches wild-looking new 28 MPH Gemini electric bikes with dual batteries for long range










						Fucare launches wild-looking new 28 mph Gemini electric bikes with dual batteries for long range
					

Fucare’s new Gemini X electric bike pairs a novel-looking trellis-style frame with some high-performance electric bike parts to create a...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 9, 2022)

Closer 1ook at Rayvolt's stunning electric bikes, e-motorcycle, and high-tech new brand eXXite










						Closer look at Rayvolt's stunning electric bikes, e-motorcycle, and high-tech new brand eXXite
					

I recently had the chance to visit Barcelona-based Rayvolt to check out the company's latest new vintage-looking e-bikes and motorcycles.




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (May 10, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> 2200 miles - Wild Flower Bloom - Annadel State Park (NorCal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ! We finally hit about 70 miles total since we bought the ebikes on our recent trip. The plan is to ride this summer.

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 11, 2022)

Aventon Pace 500 Next Gen electric bike review: Testing a high-value option for a citv e-bike










						Aventon Pace 500 Next Gen electric bike review: Testing a high-value option for a city e-bike
					

Aventon’s electric bikes have always impressed me with their build quality and attention to detail. When the company launched an...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 12, 2022)

Marin Alpine E1 the 'Budget' E-Bike, Is Awfully Hard
to Beat










						Marin Alpine Trail E1, the 'Budget' E-Bike, Is Awfully Hard to Beat
					

It's been around for a couple years now, but our tester adores this e-mtb more than anything else out there.




					www.adventure-journal.com
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (May 12, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Nice ! We finally hit about 70 miles total since we bought the ebikes on our recent trip. The plan is to ride this summer.
> 
> Bill



only 70 miles ?
I've logged over 700 miles on my ebike this past year


----------



## Passepartout (May 12, 2022)

Having a puppy (too big for a basket) has kept me off the bike so far, but she's getting of a size to gallop alongside.


----------



## easyrider (May 12, 2022)

Brett said:


> only 70 miles ?
> I've logged over 700 miles on my ebike this past year



I had thought we would be riding these more. Most of the ebike rides are on trips like Sedona , Grand Canyon and the Beach. We did put on 5 - 6 miles on the last trip to Lake Chelan. We planed to ride at our cabin area but last year the roads were closed because of wildfires in the wilderness. 

Wow, 700 miles this year is enthusiast level. Where do you go ?

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (May 12, 2022)

Brett said:


> it gets the most versatile e-bike award



It's really cool, but it will sell in the USA for more than $15,000 plus tax and shipping.  You'd have to be very committed to invest that much.

Dave


----------



## Brett (May 13, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I had thought we would be riding these more. Most of the ebike rides are on trips like Sedona , Grand Canyon and the Beach. We did put on 5 - 6 miles on the last trip to Lake Chelan. We planed to ride at our cabin area but last year the roads were closed because of wildfires in the wilderness.
> 
> Wow, 700 miles this year is enthusiast level. Where do you go ?
> 
> Bill



Everywhere !

Around the neighborhood locally and we took the ebikes to Florida this past winter.  
This weekend we will be riding on the Empire State Trail near Niagara Falls in New York


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 13, 2022)

BUZZ Charter F review: This low-cost folding electric bike sticks the battery where the sun don't shine










						Buzz Charter F review: This low-cost folding electric bike sticks the battery where the sun don't shine
					

The Buzz Charter F, which is the latest e-bike from the value-oriented electric bike brand Buzz, offers up a low-cost...




					electrek.co
				





Ri


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 19, 2022)

Juiced RipRacer review: This fun-sized fat tire electric bike hits 28 MPH in a nimble
package










						Juiced RipRacer review: This fun-sized fat tire electric bike hits 28 mph in a nimble package
					

The descriptors “nimble” and “fat tire” rarely go together as well as they do with the Juiced RipRacer. This self-proclaimed...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (May 19, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Juiced RipRacer review: This fun-sized fat tire electric bike hits 28 MPH in a nimble
> package
> 
> 
> ...



" juiced rip racer" -  or electric moto crossover


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 23, 2022)

Schwinn Coston CE electric bike review: Why don't more e-bikes have these awesome frame lights?









						Schwinn Coston CE electric bike review: Why don't more e-bikes have these awesome frame lights?
					

Schwinn’s electric bicycle line has significantly expanded over the last couple years. When I first started riding electric Schwinns, I...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (May 23, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Schwinn Coston CE electric bike review: Why don't more e-bikes have these awesome frame lights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my ebike has an "awesome" frame light (front and back)  but I only use the rear flashing red lights


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 6, 2022)

Here are the best electric bikes you can buy at every price level in June 2022










						Here are the best electric bikes you can buy at every price level in October 2022
					

The best electric bikes at any price level? We've tested them all, and here are the best e-bikes for any budget and every type of rider.




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 18, 2022)

Your Electric Bike Buyer's Guide






__





						Top 10 Electric Bikes 2022
					

Best - Compare the best-rated electric bikes based on price, performance, power, efficiency, and user experience and get the best electric bike for your needs!




					buyersguide.org
				





Richard


----------



## kckaren21 (Jun 18, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Marin Alpine E1 the 'Budget' E-Bike, Is Awfully Hard
> to Beat
> 
> 
> ...



Not in my budget, lolz! "The Alpine Trail E1 rings up at $4,899, MSRP "


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 19, 2022)

This beast of an e-bike comes with two removable batteries and a 1000W motor to conquer any terrain










						ENGWE X26 E-bike conquers all terrains with its 1000W motor and dual batteries - Yanko Design
					

https://youtu.be/gEkc1YUuafk Plenty of people have taken up biking or cycling recently, some to live a healthier lifestyle, others to escape the traffic of congested highways. Not all bikes are created equal, of course, and most are not equipped to handle different kinds of terrain. Even those...




					www.yankodesign.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 19, 2022)

This shape-shifting kick scooter transforms into electric bicycle and vice versa










						This shape-shifting kick scooter transforms into electric bicycle and vice versa - Yanko Design
					

Commuting in crowded spaces demands a swift and agile ride that’s easy to store when not needed. A city bicycle, or even better a kick scooter is the best option for an urban lifestyle. If these commuters are high on style and function while not overcomplicating things, it’s the red cherry on...




					www.yankodesign.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 26, 2022)

We Road-Tested the Best Electric Bikes on the Market. Here Are Our 8 Favorites










						We Road-Tested the Best Electric Bikes on the Market. Here Are Our 15 Favorites.
					

Over the past couple years, we’ve ridden dozens of ebikes to find the best in each category. Here are superb models for every kind of rider.




					robbreport.com
				





Richard



.


----------



## Brett (Jun 26, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> This shape-shifting kick scooter transforms into electric bicycle and vice versa
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MULTIZ321 said:


> We Road-Tested the Best Electric Bikes on the Market. Here Are Our 8 Favorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not ready to upgrade to a carbon fiber shape shifting ebike - yet


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 30, 2022)

I can't believe this thread is still going. But also I totally believe it. I see electric bikes all over my neighborhood now. 
I want one but not the price tag. Right now I'm thinking about electric scooters...









						Best Electric Scooter for 2022
					

Whether it's for commuting, for fun or a little of both, these electric scooters will get you places.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## easyrider (Jun 30, 2022)

Brett said:


> I'm not ready to upgrade to a carbon fiber shape shifting ebike - yet



If I buy another ebike I want it to be able fit in a checked bag for flights.

Bill


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 1, 2022)

2500 miles!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Jul 1, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> 2500 miles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is alot of single track riding. I'm impressed. I think we have about 70 miles on our ebikes and it is mostly asphalt.

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 5, 2022)

Here are the best electric bikes you can buy at every price level in July 2022










						Here are the best electric bikes you can buy at every price level in October 2022
					

The best electric bikes at any price level? We've tested them all, and here are the best e-bikes for any budget and every type of rider.




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## Brett (Jul 9, 2022)

The Wall Street Journal reccomends this ebike carrier  ( I use a Thule rack)

https://hollywoodracks.com/products/destination-e

A Guide to Picking the Best Option for Your Bike


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 10, 2022)

Ducati unvells two new folding electric bikes, expanding its e-bike portfolio










						Ducati unveils two new folding electric bikes, expanding its e-bike portfolio
					

Two newly unveiled Ducati electric bikes are demonstrating that the Italian motorcycle manufacturer is heavily focused on the e-bike market.




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 23, 2022)

The 8 Best Cheap Electric Bikes Under $1,800










						The 8 Best Cheap Electric Bikes Under $1,800
					

These reliable e-bikes will throttle and assist your pedaling when you need it.




					www.popularmechanics.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 25, 2022)

Trek releases two new more affordable electric bikes with hub motors and hidden batteries










						Trek releases two new more affordable electric bikes with hub motors and hidden batteries
					

Trek has just released the FX+ and Dual Sport+ electric bikes for street and trail use, dropping the price of its expensive e-bikes.




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## PamMo (Aug 2, 2022)

Our young grandchildren (under 12) are not allowed to ride our Lectric e-bikes, even though they beg to take them out for a ride around the neighborhood. We've always looked at e-bikes as something for older teens and adults.

I was saddened to read about a 12-year-old girl who died while riding on the back of a Rad e-bike, driven by her 11-year-old friend. Coming down a steep hill, they lost control of the bike and crashed. The parents are suing Seattle's Rad Power Bikes, claiming, "Flaws in the bike’s design made it difficult for riders to slow down and stop as the bike gained speed while going downhill."
_The suit, filed in Los Angeles County Superior Court, also argues that Rad Power Bikes engaged in “inappropriate marketing of e-bikes to children,” adding that the company failed to “adequately warn about the dangers of children operating e-bikes.” _









						'Team Molly' Parents Sue E-Bike Company Over Daughter's Death
					

The parents of a girl who died after an e-bike accident filed a wrongful-death lawsuit Monday against the Seattle e-bike company Rad Power Bikes. In the suit, Kaye and Jonathan Steinsapir, the parents of Molly Steinsapir, who died last year at age 12, claim that flaws in the bike’s design made...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Brett (Aug 3, 2022)

PamMo said:


> Our young grandchildren (under 12) are not allowed to ride our Lectric e-bikes, even though they beg to take them out for a ride around the neighborhood. We've always looked at e-bikes as something for older teens and adults.
> 
> I was saddened to read about a 12-year-old girl who died while riding on the back of a Rad e-bike, driven by her 11-year-old friend. Coming down a steep hill, they lost control of the bike and crashed. The parents are suing Seattle's Rad Power Bikes, claiming, "Flaws in the bike’s design made it difficult for riders to slow down and stop as the bike gained speed while going downhill."
> _The suit, filed in Los Angeles County Superior Court, also argues that Rad Power Bikes engaged in “inappropriate marketing of e-bikes to children,” adding that the company failed to “adequately warn about the dangers of children operating e-bikes.” _
> ...




I read about that lawsuit.   She was riding on the bike's back rack with the 11-year-old steering the bike downhill


----------



## Brett (Aug 6, 2022)

Will your next vehicle be an electric bike?

The Other Electric Vehicle: E-Bikes Gain Ground for Americans Avoiding Gas Cars
Electric cars weren’t the only thing to post record sales last year. A growing number of Americans are turning to electric bikes for at least some of their transportation needs.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-ot...d-for-americans-avoiding-gas-cars-11659758415

e-bike sales more than tripled between 2019 and 2021


Existing bicycle giants are investing heavily in e-bikes, including Shimano, Giant, and Accell, all of which have annual revenues in excess of $1 billion

strong sales of e-bikes suggest that even in car-obsessed America, rising prices for automobiles, fuel and insurance are pushing some consumers to at least supplement the use of their cars with e-bikes.  The cost of electricity for charging an e-bike is vanishingly small, compared with the cost of fueling an automobile

While e-bike sales are strong in the U.S., they are dwarfed by what’s happening elsewhere. In Europe, five million e-bikes were sold in 2021, according to the Confederation of the European Bicycle
Industry, more than five times the U.S. figure. In China, annual sales of e-bikes consistently top 30 million, according to Shanghai Metals Market Information & Technology
Co.    Part of this is cultural—bikes and scooters have, after all, been a staple of many cities across the world

Advocacy groups in the U.S. have been trying to make American cities safer places for people to get around by means other than automobiles, but the rise in pedestrian
and cyclist fatalities during the pandemic indicates the country still has a long way to go


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 6, 2022)

PamMo said:


> Our young grandchildren (under 12) are not allowed to ride our Lectric e-bikes, even though they beg to take them out for a ride around the neighborhood. We've always looked at e-bikes as something for older teens and adults.
> 
> I was saddened to read about a 12-year-old girl who died while riding on the back of a Rad e-bike, driven by her 11-year-old friend. Coming down a steep hill, they lost control of the bike and crashed. The parents are suing Seattle's Rad Power Bikes, claiming, "Flaws in the bike’s design made it difficult for riders to slow down and stop as the bike gained speed while going downhill."
> _The suit, filed in Los Angeles County Superior Court, also argues that Rad Power Bikes engaged in “inappropriate marketing of e-bikes to children,” adding that the company failed to “adequately warn about the dangers of children operating e-bikes.” _
> ...



That could have easily happened on an analog bike (and has). 
Going down a steep hill should be the clue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> That could have easily happened on an analog bike (and has).
> Going down a steep hill should be the clue.



Overloaded, down a steep hill with an 11-year-old steering. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 7, 2022)

We have had a few close calls with adult riders at stops because of the throttle even after you warn them. It's kind of interesting that kids can't ride these. I thought they were illegal for kids under 16 to ride in Washington State. In Seaside Oregon they won't rent these to anyone under 18. 

Bill


----------



## Brett (Sep 24, 2022)

How more Americans are successfully swapping their cars for E-bikes
https://www.wsj.com/articles/e-bike-review-can-you-actually-ditch-your-car-for-an-e-bike-11663702735

Nearly half of all American vehicle trips are under 3 miles, according to the Federal Highway Administration.

Among the other advantages listed by those who favor e-bikes over cars: the new freedom from dealing with congestion, gas prices and expensive maintenance.

Advocacy groups at federal and local levels are lobbying for e-bikers to get similar tax breaks and incentives as those for electric car drivers. But that means cities will have to improve the
infrastructure that’s available to e-bikers.


----------



## Brett (Oct 3, 2022)

Amphibious Electric Camper Trike -   (you know you want one  
https://betriton.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 11, 2022)

Here are the best electric bikes you can buy at every price level in October 2022










						Here are the best electric bikes you can buy at every price level in November 2022
					

The best electric bikes at any price level? We've tested them all, and here are the best e-bikes for any budget and every type of rider.




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (Oct 13, 2022)

I made it to 80 miles today. I rode past the orchards and cows to push the button that turns on the sprinkler. I'm cruising at 40 mpy. Yes, that is miles per year......... I need to get with it.

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 20, 2022)

Urgent e-bike recall: This bike can literally explode, so stop riding it immediately










						Urgent e-bike recall: This bike can literally explode, so stop riding it immediately
					

Ancheer issued a recall for an e-bike model as the electric bike’s battery poses fire, explosion, and burn hazards to users.




					bgr.com
				





Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 20, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Urgent e-bike recall: This bike can literally explode, so stop riding it immediately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the first ebike I purchased was one of these.  It was so top-heavy and unbalanced, I sent it back.  Might have been a good thing.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Oct 20, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I think the first ebike I purchased was one of these.  It was so top-heavy and unbalanced, I sent it back.  Might have been a good thing.
> 
> Dave



Probably so !!!  

We rented ebikes in Vancouver BC and they were full sized but pedal assist only. I knew the motor only engaged while pedaling so I was alway pedaling. I noticed my wife wasn't pedaling as much as I was and finally realized the battery pack was loose on mine. The rental ebike had a battery pack lock causing the battery pack not to seat all the way in. After riding half way around Stanley Park I called the ebike store and they were able to talk me through the repair. I did like the full size ebike better than our foldable ebike regarding size but I do like our ebike because it has a throttle.

Bill


----------



## Brett (Oct 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Probably so !!!
> 
> We rented ebikes in Vancouver BC and they were full sized but pedal assist only. I knew the motor only engaged while pedaling so I was alway pedaling. I noticed my wife wasn't pedaling as much as I was and finally realized the battery pack was loose on mine. The rental ebike had a battery pack lock causing the battery pack not to seat all the way in. After riding half way around Stanley Park I called the ebike store and they were able to talk me through the repair. I did like the full size ebike better than our foldable ebike regarding size but I do like our ebike because it has a throttle.
> 
> Bill



yes, throttles make ebike riding fun, especially on the beach


----------



## MdRef (Oct 21, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Urgent e-bike recall: This bike can literally explode, so stop riding it immediately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EB trying to be an EV?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 21, 2022)

Brett said:


> yes, throttles make ebike riding fun, especially on the beach



Yup, I love riding on the beach. The beach is way better than riding in Sedona because of cars and catus, imo. Your kind of luck Brett in that you are so close to the beaches.

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 30, 2022)

Fires from exploding e-bike batteries multiply in NYC - sometimes fatally










						Fires from exploding e-bike batteries multiply in NYC — sometimes fatally
					

New York City is on track this year to record twice as many fires caused by e-bike and e-scooter batteries as last year, and four times as many as the year before.




					www.npr.org
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 2, 2022)

Radio Flyer launches small cargo electric bike that folds in half and carries kids on back










						Radio Flyer launches small cargo electric bike that folds in half and carries kids on back
					

More than just little red wagons, Radio Flyer has spent the last couple of years upping its electric bike game....




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 23, 2022)

These are the best electric bike sales for Black Friday that are already running [Updated)]










						These are the best electric bike sales for Black Friday that are already running [Updated]
					

Black Friday sales are the best time to grab a new electric bike for a fraction of the price you'd pay any other time. Here are the best...




					electrek.co
				





Richard


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 25, 2022)

3000 miles







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 26, 2022)

Get an e-bike for 60% off and make your commute green (and fun)










						Get an e-bike for 60% off and make your commute green (and fun)
					

Save a whopping $1,400.




					mashable.com
				





Richard


----------

